# Wildsau Bilder - Teil 2



## Thomas (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## frozen Biker (11. Dezember 2009)

Also da dies ein Alutechforum ist, währe es ja ganz nett wenn 
hier auch ein paar Bilder von euren aufgebauten alutechs zu sehen währen genau wie in der Galerie! Ich habe meine Sau leider noch nicht aufgebaut ist kann ich meine auch noch nicht reinsetzten! Aber bald!

Ps: Sie wird fast so aussehen wie Wolfis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeff-Banks (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal meine Sau
Bevor es zum Sattel und Schaltwerk Kritik hagelt:

Das Schaltwerk ist nur eine Übergangslösung und der Sattel ist zwar nicht der Schönste aber super wenns mal länger dauert (den Berg rauf).


----------



## Jeff-Banks (11. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie ist zwar der Text aus Teil I mit rüber gekommen, das Bild aber Leider nicht! Deswegen nochmal!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Pudel DH Factroy-Team:
ist auch im Bikemarkt zu finden, Link in meiner Signatur


----------



## klana_radikala (12. Dezember 2009)

sehr schöne sau, der pudel ist auch ganz nett


----------



## Piefke (26. Dezember 2009)

Meine Sau mit neuer Gabel:


----------



## Wipp (26. Dezember 2009)

kommt die sau auch noch mal zu einer doppelbrücke, wie empfindest du die Veränderung des Lenkwinkels?
nice
ich fahr wieder SC, Totem rockt





Update:
Feder 500x2.75
Schaltzug+Hülle erneuert
Randstand wieder kurz
SLX Kurbel
Magnesium Pedale
Decals


----------



## Piefke (26. Dezember 2009)

Wipp schrieb:


> kommt die sau auch noch mal zu einer doppelbrücke, wie empfindest du die Veränderung des Lenkwinkels?
> nice
> ich fahr wieder SC, Totem rockt



Ja, musste mal ne DC her, auch um den Abstand zum Zweitbike zu vergrößern. Den Lenkwinkel empfinde ich ganz angenehm, bin aber auch noch nicht so viel gefahren.
Mit ner Totem hab ich auch geliebäugelt, mir fehlt aber (noch) das Vertrauen zu RS und außerdem wäre der Wechsel von 66 auf Totem nicht so unterschiedlich gewesen.
Außerdem war die 888 WC ein Schnäpchen


----------



## 2und4zig (26. Dezember 2009)

Hey, 2 schöne Schweine! Wie ist die SLX-Kurbel denn so? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Evolve DH gegen so eine auszuwechseln, um Gewicht zu sparen. Hast du sie mal gewogen?


----------



## Wipp (26. Dezember 2009)

zur SLX, ist erst einmal bewegt worden, habe da aber keine Bedenken.
Gewicht: Kurbel+Lager(ohne KB) 670gr vor dem abflexen der Aufnahme fürs dritte KB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (27. Dezember 2009)

Bei der SLX gibts wieder zwei Versionen wenn ich mich nicht irre. Hab die 2 fach mit Bashguard, die hat ein "verstärktes" Gewinde und glaub auch ne andere Achse als die "normale" SLX. Gewicht, keine Ahnung. Mit der stabileren Version kannst Du sicher nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## Piefke (29. Dezember 2009)

Wipp schrieb:


> ich fahr wieder SC, Totem rockt


Was hattest du vor der Totem drin und wie geht die im Vergleich dazu?
Sieht schick aus deine Sau
Ich war heute ne kleine Runde auf meinem Hometrail - die 888 ist genial


----------



## Wipp (29. Dezember 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> Was hattest du vor der Totem drin und wie geht die im Vergleich dazu?


bin vorher 888RCV gefahren, auch auf jeden fall ein sorglosgerät(nach der nachbesserung durch den support...ist eine 2008er). War vom ansprechen und der Steifigkeit auf jeden Fall toll. Ich wollte mal wieder etwas Gewicht sparen, zurück auf 180mm und die Fachwelt+die User lobten gerade die mission control DH Coil Varinate in den Himmel. da habe ich zugeschlagen. Veränderungen: 
Tiefere Front= mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrrad
High+Low Druckstufe=kein Wippen beim Pedalieren(im Sitzen), supersensibles Ansprechverhalten wenn sie gefordert wird.
andere Geometrie=scheint dem Rahmen bei dem Setup gut zu tun

setup  Dämpfer 230mm/70mm (hub begrenzt auf 62)
wippe unteres loch
tretlager tief (unterkante 365)
unten zweites loch von hinten
radstand zur zeit kurz  (muss noch mal auf hispeed getested werden)


----------



## 2und4zig (4. Januar 2010)

Mein Hund ist fertig! 
Ein paar Deitailbilder habe ich in meinem Fotoalbum.









Und das hab ich verbaut:
Rahmen: Alutech Pudel DH in XL
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA 2007
Bremsen: Hope Tech V2 mit schwimmenden 203mm Scheiben
Steuersatz: Alutech X-Long mit Reduziersatz
Naben: Hope Pro 2
Speichen: DT Swiss Competition 2,0mm - 1,8mm
Felgen: Mavic EX 729
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH 2-fach
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro
Schalthebel: Sram X9 Trigger
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 mittel
Umwerfer: Sram X7
Kettenführung: Blackspire Stinger ISCG
Schaltzughüllen:Jagwire L3 Titanium
Kette: Sram PC 971 II 9-fach
Kassette: Sram PG 970
Lenker: Sixpack Menace 720mm
Vorbau: Nox Headhunter 45mm
Griffe: Sixpack Fingertrix
Spacer: Hope
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire S-Pro
Sattel: SDG Bel Air RL mit Titangestell
Sattelklemme: Hope Schnellspannklemme Modell 2009


----------



## michar (4. Januar 2010)

schoenes bike...mit eins der schoensten die ich kenne! auch wenn ich mehr auf rot elox steh als auf gold...


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Januar 2010)

Alles schöne Alutechs aber der Pudel ist schon sehr stimmig aufgebaut

@Piefke
Hast du noch keine Probleme mit dem Romic-Dämpfer gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (5. Januar 2010)

wirklich ein sehr schönes pudeltier.


----------



## tadea nuts (5. Januar 2010)

@2und4zig Sehr schöner Pudel. Hast Du Dir Zuggegenhalter dranschweißen lassen, damit Du den Umwerfer fahren kannst?


----------



## 2und4zig (5. Januar 2010)

Genau, ich hab noch eine Leitungsführung mehr anschweißen lassen, und kann jetzt, wenn ich will, einen Umwerfer benutzen. Sramumwerfer finden genug Platz um sie montieren zu können, aber komfortabel einstellen ist bei den Platzverhältnissen nicht drin, da ist die Schwinge im Weg. 
Ich finde es spitze, wo hat man sonst Umwerfertauglichkeit bei 218mm Federweg


----------



## Piefke (5. Januar 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @Piefke
> Hast du noch keine Probleme mit dem Romic-Dämpfer gehabt?


Nein, der funzt ohne Probleme.
Gibts denn da bekannte Probleme?
Ich will den Dämpfer demnaächst eh gegen einen längeren DHX tauschen, um noch etwas Federweg aus der Sau zu kitzeln


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Januar 2010)

@2und4zig:
Hab' mir auch eine SLX zugelegt, um Gewicht zu sparen. Habe extra die SLX mit den Stahlinlets genommen, da sie meiner Meinung nach härter rangenommen werden kann als die ohne.
Komme mit Innenlager und einem e13-Kettenblatt (36T) auf leichte ~750g! Habe so gegenüber meiner alten Saint knapp 350g gespart.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## 2und4zig (5. Januar 2010)

Ja, eine SLX-Kurbel wäre etwas Feines, nur ob sie farblich gut passt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich kann von den Fotos her nie sagen, ob das Anthrazit zu sehr richtung grau geht oder doch schwarz genug ist...


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Januar 2010)

Müsste eigentlich klargehen von der Farbe her. Ansonsten kannst du sie ja wieder verkaufen. Der Anschaffungspreis ist ja auch nicht so hoch.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Januar 2010)

@Piefke
Ich selber habe leider keine guten Erfahrungen mit dem Romic gemacht Habe innerhalb von 2,5 Jahren 2 Dämpfer ruiniert und ich bin nicht gerade ein Grobmotoriker. Ich selber habe es auch nicht gemerkt, bin aber von einem Freund darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass der Dämpfer Luft gezogen hat. Ein- und ausgefedert hat er immer ohne Probleme, nur die Feineinstellung bekommst du nicht mehr hin und es gibt keinen Service mehr für den Dämpfer, weil es Romic nicht mehr gibt. Hatte ihn damals extra genommen, weil er ja keinen Ausgleichbehälter hatte und trotzdem die Eigenschaften eines Fox. Habe mich dann über das Geld geärgert, weil für den Preis hätte ich auch den DHX5 nehmen können. Aber shit happens! Habe ihn jetzt noch als Notdämpfer im Keller und mir vor einem Jahr den DHX4 mit 200mm Einbaulänge eingebaut und seitdem bin ich wieder restlos begeistert vom Hinterbau und er läuft ohne Probleme!

@tadea nuts
Frohes Neues Jahr Stefan!
Lange nicht mehr gesehen, was macht denn das fahren mit der Sau?

Gruß Jens!


----------



## tadea nuts (6. Januar 2010)

@WilliWildsau
Dir auch ein  frohes Neues. Der Sau geht es gut. Allerdings probiere ich gerade einen DHX air aus, und bin nicht so zufrieden. Bis demnächst.
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (6. Januar 2010)

@WilliWildsau: Oh, das klingt nicht so gut. Ich kann mich bis jetzt nicht über den Romic beschweren, stelle aber auch nicht so viel dran rum.
Ich hab seit 2 h einen 222er DHX 5 drin und das funzt jetzt richtig gut nach dem ersten Gefühl. Ich bin nun am Zweifeln welchen Dämpfer ich als Ersatzdämpfer behalte: den Romic oder einen 200er DHX 5???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Januar 2010)

@Piefke
Nimm den Fox, da bekommst du einen Service für. Wenn du wirklich was an dem Dämpfer dran hast, schaust du bei dem Romic in die Röhre  Kalle Nicolai hatte damals in den ersten UFO´s den Romic als Standartdämpfer drinnen, hatte aber die gleichen Probleme mit dem Dämpfer und ihn deswegen nicht mehr angeboten, weil es einfach keinen Service mehr gab. Die einzige Möglichkeit war noch über England und selbst da ist es meines Wissens nicht mehr möglich.

@Tadea nuts
Der Hinterbau der Sau arbeitet immer noch mit den Stahlfederelementen am besten. Luftdämpfer haben einfach Probleme mit dem Hebelverhältnissen der Wildsau.


----------



## Piefke (6. Januar 2010)

@WilliWildsau: Dazu tendiere ich auch sehr stark. Beim DHX hab ich auch schon selbst Ölwechsel gemacht, weiß wie der aufgebaut ist und ich hab noch Ersatzteile da. Also kommt der Romic weg.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Januar 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> @WilliWildsau: Dazu tendiere ich auch sehr stark. Beim DHX hab ich auch schon selbst Ölwechsel gemacht, weiß wie der aufgebaut ist und ich hab noch Ersatzteile da. Also kommt der Romic weg.



in der Sau lieber Roco als DHX, der baut einfach mehr Dämpfung auf, bissl aufshimmen solltest du aber. Vor allem ein Zugstufenshim extra tut bei schweren Fahrern Not!

Service sollte ja kein Problem sein wenn du auch nen DHX bearbeiten kannst. Ersatzteile gibts tw. günstigst und extrem schnell geliefert aus England. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2010)

Ich komm mit dem DHX super klar, aber du magst ja Fox nicht


----------



## michar (13. Januar 2010)

die 4x kiste beim ausritt im schnee...die pike fliegt irgendwann raus..


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Januar 2010)

Schönes Bike!


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (14. Januar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> die 4x kiste beim ausritt im schnee...die pike fliegt irgendwann raus..



Warum ?
und durch was wird sie ersetzt ?


----------



## michar (14. Januar 2010)

ich such noch..aufjedenfall ne gabel die keine 2,5 kilo wiegt! denk an ne revelation mit ner maxle..die hat 120mm und wiegt grade mal 1,7 kilo! ich denke dies perfekt...


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (15. Januar 2010)

Bin auch am überlegen welche Gabel ich an meinen Cheap Trick neu rein baue.
Werde höchstwahrscheinlich eine MZ 4x 2010 dran machen außer man hört von ihr nur schlechtes. Gewicht ist bei mir nebensache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (15. Januar 2010)

fuer das geld wuerd ich mir ne 2010er revelation kaufen..super gabel..


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (15. Januar 2010)

zuviel Federweg und keine Steckachse


----------



## michar (15. Januar 2010)

beides falsch  ! dank u turn biste mit federweg absolut flexibel..von 95mm-140mm , und du hast auch ne 20mm maxle! zudem ist das gewicht ordentlich..sorry..aber die marzocchis sind mittlerweile schrott! die alten 4x waren noch ganz ok..aber auch zu schwer..
wobei ich seh grad..das hier is sogar ne reba..

http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Rock-Shox-Reba-Team-Maxle-weiss-2009-Neu_W0QQitemZ350294052765QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item518f270f9d


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (15. Januar 2010)

Aber bei der neuen Revelation geht der Verstellbereich doch von 120 - 150 oder ?


----------



## michar (15. Januar 2010)

sorry..ich red auch von der reba...revelation is too much!


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (15. Januar 2010)

Und welche Reba ? Will keine Rennen damit fahren nur ein bichen reinschnuppern.
Da ich das Cheap Trick ursprünglich als Freeride Hardtail aufgebaut hatte aber dafür keine Verwendung mehr habe ( ein Enduro und eine Wildsau ).Darum kommt meine Z1 Light Eta raus.Neue Elixir, Thomson Vorbau und Stütze sind schon dran + Larsen TT evtl breiter Lenker. Das die Vorgeschichte.
Habe 3 Rebas gefunden
Team Air U-Turn
Race Air U-Turn
SL Air U-Turn
Welche wäre für mich die richtige ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (15. Januar 2010)

klick auf den ebay link oben...da siehste die richtige zum bomben preis


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (15. Januar 2010)

120 mm too much


----------



## michar (15. Januar 2010)

find ich perfekt vom einbau! ich mein du rechnest das auch falsch..entscheident ist ja die einbauhoehe! und die ist bei 120mm von der rs nicht hoeher wie bei der mz..zumal die 4x ja eignetlich auch immer 110mm hatte! ich fahr meine pike auch auf 120mm getravelt und das ist perfekt..100 find ich zu tief..


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (15. Januar 2010)

Finde die Reba für mich als Anfänger ein wenig unterdimensioniert


----------



## michar (15. Januar 2010)

ok..letzter versuch...die reba haelt genausoviel wie die mz!!! wenn du wirklich mal was so verkackst das die zu bruch gehen solllte , glaub mir..das haelt die mz auch nicht! ich kann dir die gabel nur ans herz legen..die mz ist fuer das was sie bietet zu schwer und zu teuer! und die funktion ist auch eher bescheiden...mit der reba haste ne bessere leichtere allround gabel! alternativ ginge auch ne pike..dies nochmal bisschen massiver gemacht..zwar auch schwerer..aber dank uturn kannste die auch auf 100mm bringen ohne probleme! is auch ne sorglos gabel..immer noch besser als die neuen mz's


----------



## Piefke (15. Januar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ok..letzter versuch...die reba haelt genausoviel wie die mz!!!


Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten wollen, dass die für CC gedachte Reba genauso viel aushält wie die MZ 4X, die ein halbes kg schwerer ist.
Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (16. Januar 2010)

Das mein ich was Piefke sagt. Ich bin kein Profi der sauber fährt und die Reba Team ist ungefähr 50  billiger als die 4X die auch für Dirt zugelassen ist. Die Pike habe ich mir auch schon überlegt aber mit Federn wechseln kenne ich mich auch nicht aus da ich schon des öftern gelesen habe das die mittelharte zu weich sein soll dann komm ich mit den Umbaukosten auch wieder auf die 4X.


----------



## michar (16. Januar 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten wollen, dass die für CC gedachte Reba genauso viel aushält wie die MZ 4X, die ein halbes kg schwerer ist.
> Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn.



also eine gabel mit 140mm und ner 20mm steckachse is nicht fuer cc gebaut! allerdings ok..mag sein das ich das vllt mit ner eher sauberen fahrweise aufrechne..weil da haeltse aufjednefall! ich mein gewicht ist ja nich gleich stabilitaet..die neue revelation hat auch 150mm und wiegt grade mal 1,8 kilo! die marzocchis sind einfach absolut unzeitgemäß zu schwer...


----------



## Piefke (16. Januar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> also eine gabel mit 140mm und ner 20mm steckachse is nicht fuer cc gebaut!


Laut Hersteller ist die Reba eine CC Gabel. Damit erlischt die Garantie bei anderem Einsatz.


michar schrieb:


> die marzocchis sind einfach absolut unzeitgemäß zu schwer...


Marzocchis sind eher auf Robustheit gebaut, deshalb machen sie auch weniger Probleme als RS.


----------



## michar (16. Januar 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Marzocchis sind eher auf Robustheit gebaut, deshalb machen sie auch weniger Probleme als RS.




das sie weniger probleme machen sei mal dahingestellt..zumindest ab baujahr 2008

das auch ma wiedern foto kommt..mein pudel..leider geht ja wettertechnisch nicht grade viel grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Januar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> [...Pudelfoto...]



Super edles Hündchen, aber der Bogen an der Bremsleitung hinten muss nicht sein, oder?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Juppi56 (17. Januar 2010)

naja, was heisst muss nich sein..da die bma sich ja nach hinten bewegt machts schon sinn ihr da auch bisschen leitung zu geben


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöner Pudel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Januar 2010)

Juppi56 schrieb:


> naja, was heisst muss nich sein..da die bma sich ja nach hinten bewegt machts schon sinn ihr da auch bisschen leitung zu geben



braucht die so viel Leitung? Ok, mein Fehler.


----------



## mr proper (18. Januar 2010)

Sieht ja sehr geil aus mit nur Schwarzen Teilen dran, sehr edel und vor allem Stimmig aufgebaut.
Glaub mir wäre die ganze Kiste vorn zu hoch aber dit is ja immer nur Geschmackssache, und zur Zeit hald Modegeschichte.
Was wiegt der kleine in dem Aufbau?
Der Dämpfer und die Ti Feder passen ja optisch sowas von Geil ins Bike, kannst ja mahl grob die Eindrücke über die Performanc poasten vlt. tausch ich im Sommer auch mal mein Luftdämpfer gegen ein mit Stahl bzw dan Ti Feder.
Ach und noch ne Frage weißt du mit wie viel mehr die Bmo ins Gewicht fällt?


----------



## michar (18. Januar 2010)

das das vorne etwas hoeher wirkt liegt am foto..das bike steht vorne hoeher als hinten bzw abschuessig...in ,,real,, isses um einiges flacher! ich mein was soll ich zur perfomance sagen..is haltn passender getunter elka suspension mit jeglichen erdenklichen einstellmoeglichkeiten! kein vergleich zum unterdaempften dhx5 oder anderen serien daempfer...allerdings laeuft der pudel auch mim dhx sehr ordentlich..um einiges besser als mit luftdaempfer! ich denke die bma haut locker 500 gramm weg...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. Januar 2010)

Mein Getriebepudel <3
Parts:
Boxxer WC Solo air 09
Rocco WC 08 mit Nukeproof Titanfeder 
Hope pro2 Naben mit Mavic 325 EX
Formula K24 mit Hope Mini Discs 
Reset Stylo Lenker
Sixpack Steckachse Rot und Splitz Vorbau 
50/50xx pedale
nc-17pro2 Sattelstütze 

also ich bin ganz vernarrt in das rad bloß schade dass die g boxx kapott ist und das teil in reperatur.
verbesserungs vorschläge werden immer gern gesehen. ich denk wegen der optik im moment über nen flatbar nach aber weis net ob ich das machen soll. 
SoLong...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Januar 2010)

Gar nix ändern, Bremsleitungen kürzen und danach sinnvolle Bilder schießen


----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. Januar 2010)

yo die bilder sind doof werd neue posten wenn ich es wieder hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50Fifty (23. Januar 2010)

Top


----------



## michar (23. Januar 2010)

anderer sattel!!!


----------



## orbita-fx (30. Januar 2010)

Neuer Keiler WC 2010


----------



## klana_radikala (30. Januar 2010)

und wo sind die fotos von?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Januar 2010)

in seiner Galerie:





MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Januar 2010)

Dennoch finde ich die angegebenen 16,9kg bei dem Aufbau recht optimistisch.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (30. Januar 2010)

Meine Sau im Schnee 
Sattel nicht beachten...Der is Fritten!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Januar 2010)

I-Beam ist die perfekte Lösung für Probleme dieser Art. 
Zumindest ich hab seit dem nie wieder was zerknackt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## michar (30. Januar 2010)

wenn der wc keiler nich so teuer waer..mit den richtigen daempfer is man ja ruckzuck weit ueber 3000 euro los..


----------



## klana_radikala (30. Januar 2010)

sehr nett der keiler

mal sehen was für ein rahmen dann wirklich in mein projekt einfließen wird


----------



## S.Jay (31. Januar 2010)

geiler Keiler!
Für mich ist das Gewicht eines Keilers allerdings eher sekundär.
Die Wildsau ist übrigens auch seh nett, besonders die schöne Farbe.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2010)

S.Jay schrieb:


> geiler Keiler!
> Für mich ist das Gewicht eines Keilers allerdings eher sekundär.
> Die Wildsau ist übrigens auch seh nett, besonders die schöne Farbe.



Das Gewicht ist nie sekundär, auch beim DH nicht 

MfG
Stefan

...der seit November mit der Waage bewaffnet die Endurosau krault


----------



## softbiker (1. Februar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> das sie weniger probleme machen sei mal dahingestellt..zumindest ab baujahr 2008
> 
> das auch ma wiedern foto kommt..mein pudel..leider geht ja wettertechnisch nicht grade viel grad



Kann mir von euch jemand mal flüstern was das für ein Dämpfer ist?
Danke


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2010)

Elka Stage 5.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (1. Februar 2010)

so zwar ohne kette aber dafür im profil. nach nunmehr fast 4 wochen ist die kaputte gboxx immernoch bei nicolai. irgendwie doof. naja noch ist ja mieses wetter. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=110753&l=5253b762da&id=100000234448254


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2010)

Wasn tot an der Box? 

Normal ist da drin ja alles so groß dimensioniert das da nix putt gehen dürft.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (1. Februar 2010)

da sind die doppelklinkensperren (oder so) die verhindern sollen dass die gänge durchschrubbeln vom zulieferer zu weich produziert worden. laut nicolai ist das auch ein bekanntes problem. das doofe ist nur dass die jetz probleme mit dem zulieferer haben und einfach nicht inne pötte kommen. also ich bin genervt. laut nicolai :"Kann das auch noch was dauern."


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2010)

Na dann toi toi das es bald Ersatz regnet.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> da sind die doppelklinkensperren (oder so) die verhindern sollen dass die gänge durchschrubbeln vom zulieferer zu weich produziert worden. laut nicolai ist das auch ein bekanntes problem. das doofe ist nur dass die jetz probleme mit dem zulieferer haben und einfach nicht inne pötte kommen. also ich bin genervt. laut nicolai :"Kann das auch noch was dauern."



Da ist Nicolai aber nicht der einzige hersteller der probleme hat , ein schönes beispiel ist bergamont deren suntour getriebebox hält ja nicht mal nen test durch


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Da ist Nicolai aber nicht der einzige hersteller der probleme hat , ein schönes beispiel ist bergamont deren suntour getriebebox hält ja nicht mal nen test durch



Die Suntour Getriebebox stammt aus der Feder von Kalle Nicolai, nur Suntour kriegt es nicht auf die Reihe die standfest zu kriegen.

Das Nicolai mit dem Zulieferer Pecht hat ist zwar nicht schön,
aber da kann Kalle nix dafür. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Die Suntour Getriebebox stammt aus der Feder von Kalle Nicolai, nur Suntour kriegt es nicht auf die Reihe die standfest zu kriegen.
> 
> Das Nicolai mit dem Zulieferer Pecht hat ist zwar nicht schön,
> aber da kann Kalle nix dafür.
> ...



Ne da kann er nix für , nur warum muß man unbedingt etwas auf dem markt bringen was man nicht standfest kriegt ? Was nützt mir ein dadurch leichtes hinterrad und null antriebseinflüsse wenn ich es schieben muß wegen defekte ? Dann doch lieber so ne pseudo-box a la honda


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ne da kann er nix für , nur warum muß man unbedingt etwas auf dem markt bringen was man nicht standfest kriegt ? Was nützt mir ein dadurch leichtes hinterrad und null antriebseinflüsse wenn ich es schieben muß wegen defekte ? Dann doch lieber so ne pseudo-box a la honda



Letztes Kommentar dazu: Wenn der Zulieferer Mist macht kann der Kalle nix für, und das er davon ausgeht das der Zulieferer macht wofür er bezahlt wird, das ist nachvollziehbar. Der Vorwurf das hier ein unausgereiftes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht wurde geht schlicht und ergreifend zu weit. 

*Und im Gegensatz zu Honda hat er das Ding wenigstens auf den Markt gebracht!*



MfG
Stefan


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Letztes Kommentar dazu: Wenn der Zulieferer Mist macht kann der Kalle nix für, und das er davon ausgeht das der Zulieferer macht wofür er bezahlt wird, das ist nachvollziehbar. Der Vorwurf das hier ein unausgereiftes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht wurde geht schlicht und ergreifend zu weit.
> 
> *Und im Gegensatz zu Honda hat er das Ding wenigstens auf den Markt gebracht!*
> 
> ...



honda hatte auch nie vor gehabt es kommerziell zu machen . Aber ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht . Nicolai läßt doch alles vorher im renn team ausgiebig testen bevor es in serie ging , sind dort nie derartige probleme aufgetreten ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> honda hatte auch nie vor gehabt es kommerziell zu machen . Aber ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht . Nicolai läßt doch alles vorher im renn team ausgiebig testen bevor es in serie ging , sind dort nie derartige probleme aufgetreten ?



Ich versteh dich schon, nur du mich nicht. Dann also noch einmal:
Hätten die gewusst das die Sperrklingen zu weich sind hätten sie sie sicher nicht verbaut. Kann man jede Klinke prüfen? Nein. Man geht davon aus das man vom Zulieferer die Teile kriegt für die man bezahlt hat. 

Wenn der Zulieferer zu weiches Metall nimmt dann verbiegt es die Klinken halt und das Ding steht still. Pech für Kalle, Pech für den Kunden bis das Problem beim Zulieferer behoben ist. 

Und nein, man kann nicht von heute auf morgen einen neuen Zulieferer finden. Die Mistdinger sind nämlich klein und haben straffe Anforderungen. 

Das ist zwar doof aber nicht zu ändern. Nicolai kann nix dafür.

Jetzt verstanden?

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: da dies ja immer noch eine GALERIE ist hier mal ein bescheidenes *(Uralt-)Foto:*




Neuaufbau wird im März präsentiert. Von dem aufm Bild bleibt fast nix über.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich wollte Nicolai auch nich innen Dreck ziehen. Die Probleme mit der g boxx sind anscheinend nur bei 1-2 Serien. Natürlich kann Nicolai nix für den Zulieferer. es ist trotzdem nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ...nur warum muß man unbedingt etwas auf dem markt bringen was man nicht standfest kriegt ? ... Dann doch lieber so ne pseudo-box a la honda


Wer sagt denn, dass die Honda-Schaltung (als Box kann man das wirklich nicht bezeichnen) standfest war?
Vielleicht wurde das Innenleben ja nach jeden Rennen gewechselt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die Honda-Schaltung (als Box kann man das wirklich nicht bezeichnen) standfest war?
> Vielleicht wurde das Innenleben ja nach jeden Rennen gewechselt?



Da die honda box in wahrheit nur eine gekapselte kettenschaltung war ist davon auszugehen


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich kenne genug Leute die keine Probleme mit der gboxx haben und jedes Material was beansprucht wird kann nun mal auch Verschleiss zeigen und bei Kalle kann wirklich nur sagen, dass die Kundenzufriedenheit sehr wichtig ist,genauso wie bei Jürgen auch
Kann da nur Lord Helmchen zustimmen.
Und mal wieder ein Bild von der kleinen Wildsau, die bald auch wieder im Einsatz sein wird



Gruß Jens!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Meine kritik galt auch suntour und nicht Nicolai oder alutech


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Februar 2010)

Man sollte aber auch immer wieder beachten, dass es gerade bei den Getriebeboxxen einfach noch keine grossen Lanzeittests gibt und man lernt nur im Dauereinsatz dazu. Die Konstruktion ist halt sehr speziell und Suntour versucht Produkte für kleineres Geld anzubieten und wer sich ein wenig in der Bikebranche auskennt, weiß wie Familiär die Atmosphäre und den Firmen im Bikebereich ist und wie alle zusammenarbeiten Sie versuchen wirklich gute Produkte anzubieten, aber dabei lernt man halt nie aus und die Leute schreien nach neuen Produkten, die aber leider noch nicht 100% ausgereift sind. Ist aber in der Autobranche auch nicht anders
Gruß Jens!


----------



## EagleEye (16. Februar 2010)

Endlich bin ich auch im Besitz eines Alutechs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (16. Februar 2010)

Feiner Pudel...Die Farbkombi gefällt mir gut.

Dann mal viel Spaß, mit deinem Alutech 

Gruß


----------



## michar (17. Februar 2010)

aufjedenfall ein schickes teil..vllt haette man das alutech rahmen decal auch noch in dem gruen anpassen koennen...z.b das pfeil-t in dem gruen..is ja normal kein ding son extrawunsch! dann faend ichs optisch perfekt..


----------



## EagleEye (17. Februar 2010)

ja darüber hatte ich auch nachgedacht, aber ich glaub das wäre dann bisschen zu viel grün geworden, außerdem hab ich am Lenker und Vorbau auch noch weiß dadurch passts wieder bisschen besser


----------



## Piefke (27. Februar 2010)

neue Decals und neuer Dämpfer:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie wirkt das Rad unharmonisch auf mich.

Wie lang ist der Dämpfer? 
Tretlagerhöhe?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (27. Februar 2010)

Sorry, das erste Bild hatte ich etwas verunstaltet -nicht proportional die Größe verändert.
Dämpfer ist 222 mm
Tretlagerhöhe???


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Februar 2010)

Sieht evtl wg. dem 24" nur so hoch aus.
Ich schätz ich hab auch nen Knick in der Optik


----------



## Piefke (27. Februar 2010)

Tretlagerhöhe: 390


----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. Februar 2010)

...und jetzt steinigt mich ruhig wegen der Doppelbrücke.


----------



## ktm-chriZ (28. Februar 2010)

Hrhr,
ich würde eher steinigen fürs lange Sattelstützenrohr.

Aber sont passts doch =)
Es sei denn du fährst nur Touren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. Februar 2010)

ktm-chriZ schrieb:


> Hrhr,
> ich würde eher steinigen fürs lange Sattelstützenrohr.
> 
> Aber sont passts doch =)
> Es sei denn du fährst nur Touren ^^



Is doch ne Variostütze und ich fahre damit auch Touren.

So besser?


----------



## ktm-chriZ (28. Februar 2010)

Was bringt die Sau denn auf die Waage =) ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Februar 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Tretlagerhöhe: 390



Pfffffff - ok, wirklich hoch. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: die Hardcore Enduro Sau ist echt mal was anderes, 888 hatte mir selbst in der Sau nicht gefallen, 66 war viel angenehmer. Jetzt aber auch mit Doppelbrücke, wenn auch weit weniger frontlastig als mit der 888.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. Februar 2010)

ktm-chriZ schrieb:


> Was bringt die Sau denn auf die Waage =) ?



Warte mal bis morgen...

Die Gabel ist übrigens eine (funktionierende) 07er ATA, mit knapp 3 Kilo also nicht soo frontlastig.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Februar 2010)

Gut, die 3500g der RC2X haben schon weh getan.

Warum die Züge nicht wie normal durch die Wippen gezogen?
Ich hab auch die Bremse durch die Wippe gelegt, einfach hübscher als mit den Kabelbindern.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> neue Decals und neuer Dämpfer:



Mir gefällt es richtig gut


----------



## Piefke (28. Februar 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Pfffffff - ok, wirklich hoch.


Was heißt hoch?
Bei 240 mm hinten und 200 mm vorn setze ich doch laufend auf bei einem niedrigerem Tretlager.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Februar 2010)

Ich fahr bei 200mm 343mm.

240mm wöllt ich auch nicht am Heck meines Rades haben.

So unterschiedlich sind halt die Ansprüche / Anforderungen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

Hab zwar kein alutech aber hab 200mm bei 375 höhe , stört mich auch nicht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (1. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es richtig gut



also ich finds auch genial.

Nur mit den gussets da müsste der Jü mal was machen. Die sehen einfach nur lieblos aus.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. März 2010)

ktm-chriZ schrieb:


> Was bringt die Sau denn auf die Waage =) ?



So, heute mal mehrfach nachgewogen (hatte das schon fast wieder vergessen).

Laut meiner Digital-Personenwaage wiegt meine Sau 16,4 Kilo, inkl. der relativ schweren rase-Variostütze, Pedale und bombensicherem Laufradsatz.

Für mich ist sie damit zum Tourenfahren mit Hauptaugenmerk aufs Bergabfahren bestens geeignet.
Evtl. tausche ich die hope M4 nochmal gegen die V2, nach 11 km und knapp 1600 m bergab letzten Sommer in Ischgl kam die schon an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (10. März 2010)

baumschubser schrieb:


> So, heute mal mehrfach nachgewogen (hatte das schon fast wieder vergessen).
> 
> Laut meiner Digital-Personenwaage wiegt meine Sau 16,4 Kilo, inkl. der relativ schweren rase-Variostütze, Pedale und bombensicherem Laufradsatz.



never! ist ja auch kein geheimnis dass die meisten personenwaagen mehr zum groben abschätzen geeignet sind


----------



## ktm-chriZ (10. März 2010)

16,4 halte ich auch für sehr untertrieben =)


----------



## Gangaman (10. März 2010)

Die neuen Rudel Teambikes!

www.das-rudel.com





shot by Holger Burnikel


----------



## ktm-chriZ (10. März 2010)

Farbe vom Rahmen sagt mir nun nicht richtig zu passt aber zur Kowa.
Taugt die Gabel was  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (10. März 2010)

fett

auch wenn mir die farbe nicht taugt


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. März 2010)

ktm-chriZ schrieb:


> 16,4 halte ich auch für sehr untertrieben =)



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich auch.

Ich glaube, ich muss mir noch mal so eine Koffer-Hängewaage besorgen. 
Allerdings finde ich, dass um Gewicht viel zuviel Geschiss gemacht wird, halten muss es und fahren lässt es sich auch.


----------



## Gangaman (10. März 2010)

konnte die gabel leider noch nicht richtig testen da hier noch leider alles gefroren ist und teilweise schnee liegt... ist aber sehr vielversprechend!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. März 2010)

FETT, ich find das Ding nur geil.


----------



## ktm-chriZ (11. März 2010)

Jo die KOWA sieht schniecke aus =)

@ Baumschubser
Mein Radel wiegt auch fast 20 kg ^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. März 2010)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich auch.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss mir noch mal so eine Koffer-Hängewaage besorgen.
> Allerdings finde ich, dass um Gewicht viel zuviel Geschiss gemacht wird, halten muss es und fahren lässt es sich auch.



Die 16,4kg sind unmöglich zu halten.
Warte mal noch 4 Wochen, dann präsentier ich die generalüberholte Enduro Sau mit exakt 16,3kg.

Und da sind durchweg leichtere Teile als an deiner Sau (bis auf den Dämpfer, da setz ich wie gewohnt auf Stahl).

Ach ja, die gegenüber dem letzten Aufbau Stück für Stück weggesparten 2kg hab ich kaum gemerkt, eigentlich haben sich die vielen neuen Shims im Fahrwerk und die Reifen als einzige wirklich massivst bemerkbar gemacht.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Wipp (11. März 2010)

die rudel team bikes sind ja mal richtig geil
wir wollen feedback bzgl KOWA

ich habe hier auch noch ein Schmankerl
Der Keiler Rahmen vom JÜ


----------



## flyingscot (11. März 2010)

Wie schwer ist denn der Keiler WC Rahmen jetzt? Es geisterte mal 2.1kg durchs Forum ... leichter als die meisten Alu-CC-Fullyrahmen. Das war doch sicher eine Falschangabe, oder?


----------



## Wipp (11. März 2010)

tipfehler
4,1 hätte es heissen müssen


----------



## flyingscot (11. März 2010)

Wipp schrieb:


> tipfehler
> 4,1 hätte es heissen müssen



Sicher? In Winterberg saß ich mit einem Teamfahrer mal mit im Lift und er sagte, die 2.1kg würden definitiv stimmen (war kurz nach der Veröffentlichung in den Soulrider-News...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (12. März 2010)

ich habe heisse quellen
nein mal spass beiseite....mit 2,1kg wäre jü die revolution im DH gelungen.


----------



## flyingscot (12. März 2010)

Wipp schrieb:


> ...mit 2,1kg wäre jü die revolution im DH gelungen.



Ich würde das auch erst glauben, wenn ich es selbst gewogen hätte. Ob ich mit so einer Coladose dann noch fahren würde, bezweifle ich. Aber 3.1kg wäre doch mal ein schönes Gewicht...


----------



## ktm-chriZ (12. März 2010)

evtl. mal den jürgen fragen  ?


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. März 2010)

Sieht auf jeden Fall stabil aus und macht richtig was her
Gruß jens!


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. März 2010)

was ist das denn da oben am sitzrohr
integrierte klemme?


----------



## Gangaman (12. März 2010)

jap!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. März 2010)

Hmm,
Jüs Keiler ist der Hammer!

Grad keine 3 Scheine über, ob er auch meine Seele als Tausch nimmt?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Koohgie (13. März 2010)

das teil ist der hammer....
ich werd mir nach der saison wohl den den wc pudel gönnen....


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. März 2010)

die neuen teambikes sind der hammer!

teambike vom letzten jahr:
jetzt im bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gangaman (14. März 2010)

so heute sind wir die kowa auch auf ner recht ruppigen strecke gefahren! funzt echt gut! keiler klebt aufm boden wie sau! hammer!!


----------



## michar (14. März 2010)

wenn der preis nur nicht waere! allerdings hab ich gesehn das der ,,normale,, kleiner in der geo auch etwas verspielter wurde....vllt ist das ja auch ne alternative


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. März 2010)

Der normale Keiler ist auch ein geiles Rad, aber das Auge isst halt leider auch mit. Und die WC Variante ist halt einfach


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. März 2010)

Wipp schrieb:


> die rudel team bikes sind ja mal richtig geil
> wir wollen feedback bzgl KOWA
> 
> ich habe hier auch noch ein Schmankerl
> Der Keiler Rahmen vom JÜ


Hi.
Der Hauptrahmen ist echt geil... aber der Umlenkhebel gefällt mir gar nicht!
Verhunzt meiner Meinung nach das gesamte Erscheinungsbild. Mit dem alten Hebel, der z.B. an meinem Keiler verbaut ist, würde die Kiste wesentlich besser aussehen. Naja, ist halt Geschmacksache...
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (16. März 2010)

also das braun gefällt mir garnicht.(geschmackssache)
raw ist der rahmen immernoch am besten.


----------



## Johnny Jape (20. März 2010)

fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (20. März 2010)

der hammer dein keiler..gefaellt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Piefke (20. März 2010)

Im ersten Moment dachte ich: zu viel schwarz

Aber je länger ich es betrachte, desto mehr gefällt es.


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. März 2010)

Saugut geworden


----------



## S.Jay (21. März 2010)

extrem schicker Keiler, aber war der nicht mal weiß?
Und was hast Du für ein Lenker drauf?


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. März 2010)

jau, war mal weiss, lenker ist der spank spike evo mit 5mm rise, gibt im album auch ein bild von vorne


----------



## bikeburnz (21. März 2010)

hier ist mein neuer WC Keiler 2010  
mehr details unter www.soulrider-ev.de


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. März 2010)

schick, welchen lenkwinkel hat der wc rahmen?


----------



## klana_radikala (21. März 2010)

pure porno die keilers 

freu mich schon auf 2011, da wirds bei mir hoffentlich auch wieder ein alutech geben


----------



## flyingscot (21. März 2010)

Braun metallic sieht echt super aus, aber irgendwie bin ich kein Freund von geteiltem Farbdesign Hauptrahmen/Hinterbau... an das Granny Smith Green kommts aber nicht ganz ran


----------



## Wipp (22. März 2010)

@burnz  ----yeahhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pudelreiter (22. März 2010)

der keiler wc 
wenn ich meinen pudel irgendwann mal abgeben sollte dann nur gegen den


----------



## mr proper (26. März 2010)

Geile Teile die Wippe könnte noch etwas Filigraner aussehen aber sonst sehn die WC Keiler schon echt Fett aus.
Mit der neuen Dämpferaufnahme sehen die jetz schön flach und Tief aus nich mehr so stelzig, hach echt geil die Dinger.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. März 2010)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> hier ist mein neuer WC Keiler 2010
> mehr details unter www.soulrider-ev.de



Absolut traumhaft


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2010)

Stimmt. Sehr schön !


----------



## Piefke (26. März 2010)

Die Gabelstandrohre sind zu dünn.


----------



## mr proper (7. April 2010)

Keine neuen Teile, aber mal wieder n Bild, Pudel am Lago di Garda, geil zum Heizen, da wird der 601 zur Autobahn, für technische Geschichten is mir aber n wendiges Enduro lieber.


----------



## Marina (8. April 2010)

hat die wippe keine ausfräsungen mehr oder sieht das nur so aus? @burnz


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2010)

Du hast Recht. Beim Keiler DH WC hat die Wippe keine Ausfräsungen mehr.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Rahmen/Keiler-DH-WorldCup::63.html


----------



## Maui (13. April 2010)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> hier ist mein neuer WC Keiler 2010
> mehr details unter www.soulrider-ev.de



jetzt sogar mit Video   nicht schlecht 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5692


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (13. April 2010)

Wipp schrieb:


> die rudel team bikes sind ja mal richtig geil
> wir wollen feedback bzgl KOWA
> 
> ich habe hier auch noch ein Schmankerl
> Der Keiler Rahmen vom JÜ





wirklich sehr gelungen, bis auf die wippe


----------



## Deleted 104857 (18. April 2010)

Ich habe Zuwachs bekommen und noch ein Keilerchen adoptiert, damit meine Sau sich nicht so alleine fühlt.

Ist ja auch ein 'alter Bekannter'


----------



## mussso (18. April 2010)

Cooles Gerät! Das Lila hat was..
Ich bin gerade dabei ein DH-Hündchen für mein FR-Hündchen zu adoptieren. Vom danger-deluxe der Team Pudel.
Dann können meine Freundin und ich endlich zusammen Gassi gehen.

Edith sagt: gehört eigentlich nich so ganz hier rein aber sie glaubt ihr verzeit ihr..

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5692


----------



## Maui (19. April 2010)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ich habe Zuwachs bekommen und noch ein Keilerchen adoptiert, damit meine Sau sich nicht so alleine fühlt.
> 
> Ist ja auch ein 'alter Bekannter'


 
einder geilsten Keila ever


----------



## Marina (19. April 2010)

Juhu Danis Pudel hat endlich ein neues Zuhause gefunden =) wie schön =)
ich spiele schon mit dem gedanken eines wc-keilers für nächste saison... bringt mich mal wieder davon ab


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (19. April 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> Juhu Danis Pudel hat endlich ein neues Zuhause gefunden =) wie schön =)


habs mir fast gedacht! da der rahmen im bikemarkt nicht mehr zu finden ist!
ich hab seine teile!
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (19. April 2010)

Maui schrieb:


> einder geilsten Keila ever



Dankeschön.

Wie Du siehst, ist es nun doch eine (gebrauchte) Zocchi geworden,
bin da halt relativ fix und unkompliziert drangekommen.

Ich danke Dir nochmal für die schnelle Abwicklung und die gute Kommunikation.


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. April 2010)

Update: Reifen, Lenker, Kefü, SW


----------



## Marina (22. April 2010)

konsequent schwarz getrimmtes bike.
gefällt!!!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. April 2010)

so mein pudel g boxx2 ist endlich fertig und race ready wie es so schön heißt :-]
boah ich bin so glücklich mit dem bike ist echt das beste was ich je gefahren bin!
tut mir leid wegen dem foto aber ich hab echt keinen plan wie man das einfügt.

konstruktive kritik und sowas ist gerne gesehen da mein rad sich immer weiterentwickeln soll 

wen es interessiert hier mal die parts: 
09 boxxer wc solo air
09 rocco wc mit nukeproof titanfeder
sixpack kamikaze laufradsatz, icon pedale, splitz vorbau und driver lenker(780mm)
reset steuersatz
avid elixir cr carbon 

also hoffe es gefällt euch genauso gut wie mir.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. April 2010)

Bis auf die farbe gut , steh nicht so auf matt , aber sonst gut , gewicht ?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. April 2010)

also wir haben vergessen zu wiegen 
via handwage würde ich auf den bereich von 20kg schätzen aber eher etwas weniger.
sobald ich ne wage inne finger bekomm poste ich nochmal das genaue gewicht.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. April 2010)

ok hab rausgefunden wies geht. jetzt kommt nochmal nen bild in "groß"^^


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2010)

Warum fährst du einen Kettenspanner ?
Wenns geht, würde ich den Dämpfer weiter oben einhängen, dann wird der Lenkwinkel noch flacher.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. April 2010)

ich hatte noch einen da und dann hab ich ihr dran gemacht. ich mag den von der optik irgendwie gerne. außerdem wird das rad dadurch noch leiser.
das mit dem lenkwinkel find ich ok so wie´s jetzt ist aber ich denke ich werd das mit dem dämpfer mal aus spaß machen.
wie gesagt das rad ist mein materiell gewordener traum vom biken!


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2010)

Dann viel Spaß damit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. April 2010)

danke sehr ;-)
ich glaub der spaß bleibt mit dem teil nicht aus


----------



## Maui (26. April 2010)

schönes Keiler Video gibts hier

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5981


----------



## rsu (26. April 2010)

Schöne Werkstatt


----------



## NoBeerForFear (26. April 2010)

wenn die werkstatt an mich geht dann danke ich dir.
ist aber die werkstatt vom hyperactive shop.
guter freund von mir gehört halt der laden und der internet shop.
wenn du magst guck mal vorbei ;-)


----------



## rsu (26. April 2010)

Ja, meinte "Deine" Werkstatt. Ist nicht ganz meine Ecke...


----------



## mussso (5. Mai 2010)

Provisorischer Aufbau...entschuldigt das Kellerhandybild:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> ok hab rausgefunden wies geht. jetzt kommt nochmal nen bild in "groß"^^



Kannst du mir verraten wie das geht ? kriege die bilder auch nur klein hin


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. Mai 2010)

mussso schrieb:


> Provisorischer Aufbau...entschuldigt das Kellerhandybild:



was sagst zum dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (11. Mai 2010)

Der Hinterbau klebt am Boden wie Sau!  Hat mich dermaßen überzeugt das ich demnächst meine Gabel(nicht die 66) zum Tuning gebe.. Also Top! Am Wochenende werde ich neue Fotos schießen.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (22. Mai 2010)

Umbau abgeschlossen !!









bessere Fotos kommen später
erst einmal einfahren


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Mai 2010)

was für ein Bj. ist der rahmen? (wegen den ausfallenden!)

ach ja, fast vergessen


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (22. Mai 2010)

2007


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Mai 2010)

Wie vorher auch schon, einfach nur schön


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. Mai 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Kannst du mir verraten wie das geht ? kriege die bilder auch nur klein hin


Unter deine hochgeladenen Bilder steht bbc code ...das anklicken und dementsprechend auswählen :klein, mittel oder groß.Danach die komplette Zeile kopieren und hier einfügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2010)

na der Thread ist ja mal eingepennt - Zeit zum Ausgraben.

Vor 4 Wochen der Schock - meine Sau war tot. 11000km haben ihr das Genick gebrochen (Ermüdungsbruch Unterrohr).
Und wie ich mich schon innerlich auf Abschied von meiner Sau vorbereitet habe schickt Jü sie mit fetten Hardride Genen wieder ins Rennen. 

Nachdem ich mich hier lange Zeit rar gemacht habe nun meine Wildsau  





Neu - fast alles.

Die "Highlights"

Roco mit selbst gebastelter Shimbelegung. Low/Midspeedvalve, High Speed Valve, High Speed Zugstufe optimiert, späte Progression.
550er Feder bei 0,1 Tonnen Fahrer. Da ist jetzt einiges an Druckstufe drin.

Boxxer mit selbst gebastelter getrennter High/Low Speed Zugstufe, BlackBox mit optimiertem Stack. Solo Air Umbau. Motorölschmierung.

Noch zu machen:
Shimbasierte Druckstufe. 

Die Gabel läuft normal auf 180mm Hub, aber das Travelkit ist grad nicht montiert. Was noch fehlt sind abgelängte Bremsleitungen und ein vollintegrierter Steuersatz.

Gewicht je nach Reifen deutlichst unter 17kg.

Die Winkel sind auch sehr bergaboptimiert (34,5cm Tretlagerhöhe, lange Kettenstrebe, 65° Lenkwinkel)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## michar (30. Mai 2010)

sehr sehr geil! auch die laufraeder farbe passen sehr schoen! noch ein etwas schnittigeren sattel und dann isses wirklich perfekt! schoen auch zu lesen was du so alles bastelst...roco und boxxer bieten ja auch keine schlechte basis!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

was hast du denn für eine übersetzung ? ich brauch ne 650 feder !


----------



## SmallAir (30. Mai 2010)

Ich liebe Alutech!


----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2010)

momentan die "kleine" Übersetzung, 3.4 : 1 glaub ich in etwa, die große ist ja jenseits 3.6 :1. Mit der gehts auch mit der 550er Feder. Ich hab halt einfach ein "bisschen" an den Druckstufen gespielt. 

Beachte: Ich fahr den kleinen Dämpfer mit 52mm/190mm. Da braucht man ne härtere Feder als der normale Hardride Fahrer mit dem 200/57mm.

In der Gabel hängt die High/Low Speed Zugstufe einer Manitou Sherman, Motion Control ist zwar noch drin, fliegt aber wohl bald raus. 

Sattel ist das flache Brett von SDG angedacht, I-Beam bleibt auf jeden Fall und ein vollintegrierter Steuersatz passt auch im Juli wieder ins Budget.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## S.Jay (30. Mai 2010)

Hi Lord,
schickes Ding!!!
Aber warst Du nicht mal der Leichtbauguru??


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2010)

S.Jay schrieb:


> Hi Lord,
> schickes Ding!!!
> Aber warst Du nicht mal der Leichtbauguru??



Leichtbau für nen 100kg Packerl das den Berg runter muss.
An meiner Zielstellung, der 16,5kg Marke bin ich noch 300g vorbei.
Die hol ich aber noch locker raus. 

Und wenn du genau hinguckst wird dir auffallen, mit Tune Klemme, Freesolo Kettenführung, 2750g Gabel usw wurde schon merklicher Leichtbau betrieben.

Nur an allem was dreht (Pedalen, Naben) und federt (Dämpfer) mache ich keinen Leichtbau.

Und 16,5kg mit Stahlfederdämpfer, Doppelbrückengabel, erwachsenen Bremsen und richtigen Reifen. Ich behaupte - Das ist Leichtbau. 
Wenn auch nicht nach IBC Definition. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## frankZer (30. Mai 2010)

Schönes Bike!
Die 11000km werden ja nicht nur Downhill sein, daher meine Frage:
Wie fährt sich die Sau bergauf? Bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem bikepark- und tourentauglichen Rahmen.

gruß
frank


----------



## flyingscot (30. Mai 2010)

Die Wildsau Hardride FR fährt sich bergauf sehr gut! Mit einer absenkbaren Gabel bin ich auch Steigungen >30% schon gefahren, und das in dem Fall mit kurz eingestellter Kettenstrebe. Wippen ist trotz 200mm Federweg kein Thema. Nur das Gewicht ist für solche Steigungen nicht ideal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2010)

frankZer schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> Die 11000km werden ja nicht nur Downhill sein, daher meine Frage:
> Wie fährt sich die Sau bergauf? Bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem bikepark- und tourentauglichen Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Für wirklich bergauf ist der Sitzwinkel der Enduro zu flach, da müsstest du in Richtung Trail XA greifen. Für bergab ist jede Sau saumäßig gut.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## S.Jay (30. Mai 2010)

@Lord: OK 16,5kg ist echt mal ne Ansage, da sag ich nur Hut ab!!
Da kann ich mit meinen 18kg und stetig steigend nur staunen.

@frankZer: Also ich hab ein Keiler-XA ohne Absenkbare Gabel. Ich finde das Teil trotz des hohen Gewichtes sehr tourentauglich, obwohl bei mir, wahrscheinlich konditionell bedingt, bei max.22° Steigung schluss ist.
Darüberhinaus hast Du aber noch uneingeschränkte Bikeparktauglichkeit.


----------



## michar (31. Mai 2010)

wieso baust du das meiner meinung nach sehr gute motion control aus der boxxer?!


----------



## flyingscot (31. Mai 2010)

S.Jay schrieb:


> ...obwohl bei mir, wahrscheinlich konditionell bedingt, bei max.22° Steigung schluss ist.



Du meinst sicher 22%, oder? 22° sind >40%, das liegt auch mit nem CC-Bike an der Grenze der Befahrbarkeit.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Mai 2010)

michar schrieb:


> wieso baust du das meiner meinung nach sehr gute motion control aus der boxxer?!



Weil ich Manitous TPC toller finde und es leichter ist. Motion Control ist gut, ja, aber ein High/Low Speed Kolben hat andere Vorzüge. Vor allem im Bereich der Optimierbarkeit. 

Das größte Problem der alten Boxxer, die mistige Zugstufe, hab ich ja auch mittels eines High/Low Speed Kolbens aus dem Hause Manitou beseitigt. 

Endresultat will ich mit Maxle DH Achse und flacher Brücke 26xx g erreichen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. Mai 2010)

super kiste lord, auch nach meinem geschmack mit genügend "leichtbau"


----------



## S.Jay (31. Mai 2010)

@flyingscot: ÄÄÄÄHHH, ja natürlich 22% bin ja nicht Lance Armstrong, na ja war auch spät gestern.


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Juni 2010)

so d422 ist fertig











Partlist D422

Rahmen: Alutech D422
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 426 U-Turn
Bremse: Formula Oro K18 180/160 mit Matchmaker für X9
LRS: Mavic EX 721 auf Hope Pro 2 VR und HR
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 short
Trigger: X9
Kassette: PG 950 11-32
Kette: SRAM
Kettenblatt: E 13 G-Ring - 4-Bolt 104mm 38t Black
Kettenführung: Straitline Silent Guide 
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro CNC-Plattform Pedal schwarz
Sattelstütze:SDG I-Beam
Sattel: SDG Ifly
Sattelklemme: Hope
Lenker: Nuke Proof Warhead 760 Riser Bars - 20mm Rise
Griffe: ODI X-Treme Lock on
Steuersatz:Nuke Proof Warhead DC - Black 1.1/8"
Vorbau: Nuke Proof Warhead Stem - 50mm 5 Deg 1.1/8
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen Draht 2.35 42a und 60a
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV13
Gewicht: 13,8kg (leicht genug für mich   )

überlegung für später: gelbe decals auf die gabel und komplett schwarzes alutech decal


----------



## tadea nuts (1. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Juni 2010)

@Lord&Johnny
Echt klasse und viel Spaß


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön, Johnny !


----------



## S.Jay (1. Juni 2010)

Echt geiles Teil Johnny


----------



## michar (1. Juni 2010)

absolut porno..perfekter aufbau!


----------



## wurstzipfel (16. Juni 2010)

hi,
hier mal ein bild von meiner sau.
hoffe sie gefällt.
hat noch ein paar neue sommerschuhe von sispack-kamikaze in rot , weiße speichen und rote hope 2 naben bekommen.
mache die tage in thale mal ein paar aktuelle bilder.
ride on,
marko


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. Juni 2010)

und gleich noch eins  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (17. Juni 2010)

schick


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Juni 2010)

Hilfe ! 
Kann mir jemand helfen ? möchte für mein shockwave eine bma bauen , und wollte mal versuchen etwas aus einer alutech bma zu bauen , leider gibt alutech keine zeichnung oder bemaßung raus , kann mir jemand sagen wie breit die aufnahme ist wo die steckachse durch die bma geht ? und am besten 2 fotos ?


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2010)

@Banshee-Driver: kannst du dir nicht eine originale BMA vom Shockwave besorgen ? Foes wäre auch noch eine gute Quelle, die haben ja auf den meisten Bikes eine BMA.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Juni 2010)

mountain cycle hat keine mehr im programm , deswegen bin ich auf die von alutech gestossen
Foes sind nicht passend auch mit nacharbeiten nicht , die von alutech könnten nocham besten passen durch die ähnlichkeit mit dem ausfallende


----------



## powderjunky (15. Juli 2010)

Servus!

solangsam ist meine Sau auch fertig, zumindest ist sie jetzt fahrbereit..)


----------



## Johnny Jape (15. Juli 2010)

Update: Gabel, Vorbau.  Einstellung ist aber noch nicht abgeschlossen z.b. spacer


----------



## Marina (15. Juli 2010)

still pretty nice


----------



## die-gute (17. Juli 2010)

powderjunky schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> solangsam ist meine Sau auch fertig, zumindest ist sie jetzt fahrbereit..)



was ein geiles Rad

is das ein custom-rahmen?

was kostet sowas bei Jü?


----------



## powderjunky (18. Juli 2010)

die-gute schrieb:


> was ein geiles Rad
> 
> is das ein custom-rahmen?
> 
> was kostet sowas bei Jü?





Danke, ist der Cheap Trick Rahmen in L, kostet 400,- beim Jü.

Der Rest is dann selbst aufgebaut..


----------



## Machiavelli (23. Juli 2010)

Nicht das beste Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (25. Juli 2010)




----------



## DUKE89 (7. August 2010)

Hier mal mein ganz seltenes schätzchen... eines der ersten Wildsäue... quasi n Oldtimer


----------



## ktm-chriZ (11. August 2010)

wie geil ist das denn =)


----------



## Christian_85 (23. August 2010)

Endlich hab ich auch eins ! Das mit dem Bild klappt bei mir irgendwie nicht.. ist im Album zu sehen (=


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. August 2010)

dann helf ich dir mal  


^^seins


----------



## Christian_85 (23. August 2010)

thx ! ^^


----------



## S.Jay (23. August 2010)

e schee Wutz


----------



## Deleted 162005 (7. September 2010)

hier mal mein pudel!


----------



## 2und4zig (7. September 2010)

Ich helfe mal.

Tim--s Pudel:





Du musst den BBCode, der unter deinem Bild im Fotoalbum ist, in deinen Beitrag einfügen, dann erscheint das Bild im Beitrag.

Dein Pudel gefällt mir gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 162005 (7. September 2010)

ok, danke


----------



## Jeff-Banks (17. September 2010)

Hier mal meine beiden:




und das ist der letzte Neuzugang:


----------



## 2und4zig (17. September 2010)

Das sind beides sehr schöne Tiere, die galvanisierte Totem passt spitze zum rohen Rahmen an der Wildsau 
Ich hätte meinen Pudel auch in roh kaufen sollen


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2010)

@Jeff-Banks: sehr geil !


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. September 2010)

Feine Teilchen


----------



## klana_radikala (18. September 2010)

sehr schöne tierchen.

wenn das geld stimmt is es garnicht so unwahrscheinlich dass ich 2011 auch wieder auf einem alutech sitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (18. September 2010)

ja die tiere in raw sind seehr fein

hier mal ein VorabBild von meinem neuen Aufbau
fahren konnte ich noch nicht, aber es juckt!!!

Tataaaaa, die WS2020 aus dem IBC Video war für mich


----------



## Jeff-Banks (18. September 2010)

Hallo,
erstmal dank für das Lob bezüglich meiner Tierchen, aber die sind ja noch nicht ganz fertig. Die Sau hat inzwischen wieder vorne und hinten die gleichen Felgen und Naben, als nächstes soll sie die gleiche Bremse wie der Pudel bekommen. Der Pudel bekommt demnächst noch ein VR mit roter Nabe und gecleanter Felge.

@ Wipp:
Was ist das für eine Wippe bzw. Rahmen? Wildsau 2020? Was hat der Dämpfer für eine Einbaulänge?


----------



## 2und4zig (18. September 2010)

Sieht für mich aus wie eine Wildsau 2020. Auch sehr schick 
nur das Gabeldekor ist mir etwas zu wirr


----------



## Wipp (19. September 2010)

ja 2020, ein erstes bild vom fahrfetigen aufbau
(nur umbebaut das es läuft)
pläne für wenn zeit und geld:
decals werden komplett überarbeitet
Ti Spring
Sattel und Sattelstange ändern  (neu 30,9mm...deshalb hier nur eine Leihgabe eines freundes)
Laufrad hinten in RAW, so wie vorne(neu 150mm breite...deshalb ein Not LR)

erster fahrtest war seehr gut,.....die front ist supertief und erzeugt eine menge druck,man muss vorne aber mehr ziehen. das fahrwerk sehr straff und aktiv(400x3.0 bei ca 90kg...kommt vielleicht noch eine 350er) TST funktioniert wunderbar...das ding ist richtig ruhig beim padalieren
der vergleich ist immer im bezug auf eine teamsau mit sofafeeling in M


----------



## Marina (22. September 2010)

Nur noch ein Päckchen, dann kann ich die Bilder zusammenfügen


----------



## crossie (22. September 2010)

me likey


----------



## Marina (11. Oktober 2010)

Mein neues kleines =) Fast fertig, nur noch kefü anpassen, sattelstütze rein, schlauch wechseln und kette drauf!

Rahmen: Alutech D422
Gabel: Rock Shox Argyle 318

Laufräder: Veltec DH + Mavic EN 321
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT 26 x 2.35 60a

Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo OCT 1.1G GXP
Kettenblatt: NC-17 DH S-Pro 4 Arm
Pedale: NC-17 MG I S-Pro Schwarz
Kettenführung: Carbocage BB
Vorbau: Straitline Split-Steerer Clamp Stem 50mm
Lenker: Reverse Components DH Race oversized 710mm
Griffe: Reverse Components Imperial Lock-On Grips

Sattelstütze: Reverse Components Comp Light Post
Sattelklemme: NC-17 Pro Serie 34,9mm mit Schnellspanner
Sattel: Reverse Components Fort Will Titan Saddle

Schalthebel: Shimano Schalthebel Deore 9fach Rechts
Kette: Shimano XT/Ultegra CN-HG93 9fach
Kasette: Shimano Kassette Ultegra 9fach 12-25Z
Schaltwerk: Shimano 105

Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 2011

Gewicht: leider 12,5kg

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=424950&l=f106dcac9d&id=100000545666246


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Oktober 2010)

Marina schrieb:


> Gewicht: leider 12,5kg
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=424950&l=f106dcac9d&id=100000545666246


LEIDER 12,5kg is doch nen juter wert zum "rumsauen "


----------



## Johnny Jape (11. Oktober 2010)

jau, meins ist ein sattes kilo schwerer


----------



## michar (11. Oktober 2010)

Jeff-Banks schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal dank für das Lob bezüglich meiner Tierchen, aber die sind ja noch nicht ganz fertig. Die Sau hat inzwischen wieder vorne und hinten die gleichen Felgen und Naben, als nächstes soll sie die gleiche Bremse wie der Pudel bekommen. Der Pudel bekommt demnächst noch ein VR mit roter Nabe und gecleanter Felge.



schön das du meinen ex pudel so in ehre hälst...hab gehofft ich seh ihn aufm rennen in beerfelden wieder..war aber wohl nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Oktober 2010)

@Jeff-Banks : was sind das für felgen am pudel ?


----------



## Heili (12. Oktober 2010)

Endlich fertig:








Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt und die Satteltasche kommt evtl auch wieder ab.
Sobald ich wieder flüssig bin kommen neue Pedale (Wellgo D10), en Bashguard und en521 Felgen für vorne und hinten.


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2010)

saugeiles Ding

und dafür was es kann bestimmt echt günstig gewesen!?

Man, hätt ich nur ein CheapTrick gekauft...


----------



## Jeff-Banks (12. Oktober 2010)

@ Michar:

Klar halt ich den in Ehren ;-)
Was Beerfelden angeht, da wäre ich sehr gern dabei gewesen, aber leider hatte ich andere "Verpflichtungen" 


@ Banshee-Driver:

Hinten ist es eine SUN MTX 31 und vorne eine Nope N´duro 911


----------



## Heili (12. Oktober 2010)

> und dafür was es kann bestimmt echt günstig gewesen!?



Ja, also wärs ein Fully geworden wäre es ungefähr 1000 teurer gewesn 
Bin echt froh, dass ich mich dafür entschieden habe =)


----------



## Johnny Jape (17. Oktober 2010)

so die sau ist geschlachtet  und wird in teilen veräußert, auf das die neue sauerei kommen mag


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Oktober 2010)

hättest du die reifen nicht gestern reinstellen können ? .... nun hab ich nen satz im markt gekauft und hab mich die krätze geärgert über die High Roller  *mecker fluch schrei*


----------



## Johnny Jape (17. Oktober 2010)

darfst gerne noch einen satz kaufen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Oktober 2010)

nun ist dafür kein geld mehr da ... AAAAAAAber .... hast ne trigger für x-9 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (17. Oktober 2010)

nein den behalte ich fürs neue


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Oktober 2010)

hab meinen kaputt gemacht durch unqualifizierte arbeit daran


----------



## Marina (17. Oktober 2010)

jetzt aber ein anständiges bild =)


----------



## crossie (17. Oktober 2010)

und die schärfe n halben meter zu weit vorn  *nörgel*

das ding schaut sau kurz aus!  aber auch sau gut!


----------



## Marina (17. Oktober 2010)

das kommt vom komprimieren, das große is scharf^^
ja es is klein aber flink^^


----------



## Johnny Jape (18. Oktober 2010)

sauflink halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeonflux3dfx (8. November 2010)

Die letzten schönen Tage ausgenutzt


----------



## Christian_85 (9. November 2010)

Mit neuem Lenker


----------



## Piefke (9. November 2010)

Fahrwerksupdate


----------



## Wipp (12. November 2010)




----------



## michar (12. November 2010)

dsa neue hardride gefaellt mir sehr gut! was fuer ne daempfereinbaulaenge hat das denn?


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. November 2010)

Sind alle klasse


----------



## Wipp (12. November 2010)

michar schrieb:


> dsa neue hardride gefaellt mir sehr gut! was fuer ne daempfereinbaulaenge hat das denn?



wenn du die 2020 meinst, die kommt jetzt mit 241er Dämpfer, und bedeutet bei der Anlenkung wie hier gezeigt(oben-vorne und unten ganz hinten) wird eine ziemlich weiche Feder benötigt...bei einer 400er hatte ich (ca90kg fahrfertig) fast gar keinen SAG. Mit der 350er ist das Ding prima. 
(in meiner Teamsau fuhr ich eine 450er)


----------



## Eimer+ (18. Dezember 2010)




----------



## S.Jay (18. Dezember 2010)

hey endlich mal was neues.
Und endlich mal wieder en Keiler-XA.
Schickes Ding, aber was ist denn das für ne Gabel?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin gespannt wann der erste den Jürgen überredet nen Keiler WC XA zu bauen. Das wär mal ein interessantes Projekt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eimer+ (18. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wann der erste den Jürgen überredet nen Keiler WC XA zu bauen. Das wär mal ein interessantes Projekt.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Das wäre allerdings ne ziemlich gute Idee. Ich könnte mir einen WC-Rahmen mit den Klettereigenschaften des XA gut vorstellen. Allerdings müsste man sich was mir der Umwerfermontage ausdenken. Mit e-type kann ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden...hab ich an nem anderen Bike.
Kohlemäßig wäre ein Keiler XA WC für mich allerdings auch nicht mehr machbar seitdem ich wieder studiere. 

@ S.Jay: Die Gabel ist eine Manitou Travis DC 203...die gibts seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Manitou scheint auch keine Anstalten zu machen sich (abgesehen von der unbezahlbaren dorado) mal wieder um das gravity-segment zu kümmern.


----------



## paede92 (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein neuer Keiler DH WC 

Mein neuer Keiler:

Keiler DH WC
Marzocchi Roco WC
RockShox Boxxer R2C2
Alutech Laufradsatz
Avid Elixir CR
Sram x.9
Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbel
Alutech Sattelstütze
Velo Sattel



Updates für später:

Protone Kit
Stütze und Sattel
Laufradsatz


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Dezember 2010)

hi leute,
hier mal ein update von meiner sau
kommt jetzt noch ne rote sixpack yakuza - kettenführung und ein roter sixpack splitz - vorbau
evtl.noch n middleburn kettenblatt in rot
was sagt ihr ?

partlist :

rahmen - alutech wildsau hardride 2005
dämpfer - fox-dhx4 
gabel - fox-40 rc2 2009
lrs - kamikaze sixpack mit weissen dt speichen und roten hope pro 2 naben,2,5er syncros bht2 
bremse - vr.hope m6
bremse - hr.hope m4
schaltung - xt
sattelstütze - race face diabolus
sattel - flite
lenker - alutech
pedale  ???  keene ahnung ,  heißen dark , und tun tüchtch weh 
kurbel - holzfeller
steuersatz - reset
griffe - spank
kette - rohloff
vorbau - syncros
sattelklemme - hope
mehr wees ich jetze ooch nich

hoffe es gefällt
und übrigens fährt es sich saugeil ))
und wiegt 18,noche was 
schönen 4.advent euch allen
ride on
mfg.und sport frei marko


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2010)

Eimer+ schrieb:


>



Sehr schön ! Bis auf die Tele-Stütze.

Der WC Keiler ist auch lecker !


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Dezember 2010)

oh ja , der gefällt mir auch sehr gut !


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche allen viel Spaß mit ihren Schweinchen
Besonders der Keiler XA ist genau nach meinem Geschmack
Sehr robust für das Unterholz
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Eimer+ (19. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Bis auf die Tele-Stütze.
> 
> Der WC Keiler ist auch lecker !



DA haste recht!  Die Telestützen sind wirklich nicht schön, aber den Bock die Berge hochzutreten macht ohne son Teil wirklich nur halb soviel Spaß! 

Der WC ist wirklich n Schätzchen!!!


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2010)

@Eimer+: was wiegt dein Bike ? Von wegen Berge hochtreten ?


----------



## Eimer+ (20. Dezember 2010)

Kurz unter 18kg werdens wohl sein.
Hab das Teil schon lange nichtmehr gewogen.
Um der Diskussion von vorne herein vorzubeugen: Das Bike ist keine Gemse, aber mit etwas Geduld und dicken Beinen kommt man letztlich doch fast überall hoch. Und die Abfahrt ist um so besser ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (20. Dezember 2010)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Meiner wiegt übrigens ca.19kg.
Das heißt es waren auch mal 18kg aber jetzt mit Telestützte inkl. fernbedienung, Hammerschmidt-FR und Conti Kaiser vorne werdens wohl ca. 19kg sein.


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Dezember 2010)

Eimer+ schrieb:


> Das Bike ist keine Gemse, aber mit etwas Geduld und dicken Beinen kommt man letztlich doch fast überall hoch. Und die Abfahrt ist um so besser ;-)



Schön geschrieben Deckt sich mit meiner Einstellung


----------



## Piefke (23. Dezember 2010)

Antriebsupdate
damit ist der Umbau in Richtung FR fast abgeschlossen, neuer LRS muss noch her.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2010)

yeah - hat was.
Roco rennt?

MfG
Stefan

P.S. vordere Bremsleitung ist halt noch arg lang.


----------



## Piefke (23. Dezember 2010)

Roco rennt - nochmal Danke für die Beratung

PS: Ich weiß, war bisher zu faul zum Kürzen


----------



## Christian_85 (23. Dezember 2010)

Schicke Bikes habt ihr da  Hab endlich meine neue Lenker/Vorbau/Bremsen Kombi fehlt nur noch die schwarze Kurbel dann ist es fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Dezember 2010)

hi,
@christian..
das ist ja mal ne geile kiste !
gefällt mir sehr gut !
was wiegt sie denn die sau ?
mfg.und schönes fest euch allen !!!
dermarko


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2010)

Da will ich doch auch mal wieder.

Wildsau-Enduro (mit Hardride-Genen) im Hardcore-Trim.
Gewohnter Aufbau mit bisschen Bling (Tune, Straitline, 77 DesignZ) und vielen No-Nonsense-Parts (440, Saint, I-Beam). Die Felgen waren ein Notkauf, die Farbe passt einfach nicht. Aber die Dinger sind gut (NS Trailmaster)




Mo-Co Boxxer ohne Mo-Co




News:
Boxxer-Basevalve ala Helmchen, Midvalve Mk1 ala Helmchen
Roco-Dämpfung ala Helmchen

soon to come: Boxxer-Mivalve ala Helmchen Mk2


----------



## S.Jay (24. Dezember 2010)

hey alles schöne Bildchen und gleich so viele.
Euch allen noch frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Dezember 2010)

@lord helmchen,
das ist ja auch ne geile kiste !
gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut !
was wiegt denn dein schweinchen ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt wo wieder ein paar schwere Klopper angekommen sind (z.B. Straitline Pedalen mit 530g) mit diesen Reifen um die 16,5kg.

Mit DH Pellen knapp über 17kg. So verdreckt wie immer ca. 17,5kg 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Heili (25. Dezember 2010)

Was sind denn jetzt für Reifen drauf?


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mo-Co Boxxer ohne Mo-Co



Das Enduro könnte ich mir auch gut zum Unterholz durchpflügen vorstellen aber auch die anderen sind wie immer klasse
Frohes Fest!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Dezember 2010)

Aber man erkennt an meinem Aufbau das ich 
a) ein Schisser bin der auf Federweg setzt weil er nicht fahren kann
b) da eigentlich statt der gebretzelten Enduro ein Keiler mit XA Kürzel rein gehört. Vielleicht Keiler WC XA? Der Gedanke eines solchen Konstruktes lässt mich seit Monaten nicht los.

Den Keiler dämpferseitig bergauftauglich zu kriegen müsste ja ein leichtes sein. 267er Roco aufn Tisch und Essig. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Dezember 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Was sind denn jetzt für Reifen drauf?



Maxxis Ignitor 2.35 Exception, im Winter kommt man eh kaum in die Pampa da sind die gar nicht mal schlecht. Rollen wenigstens wie die Pest.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Heili (25. Dezember 2010)

Glaubt ihr die Laufräder:
http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images...l-sets/1280922938200-1wb8sin604ocm-399-75.jpg
passen farblich zu meinem Cheap Trick?
Bin mir nicht sicher wegen dem Geld auf den Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd eher ein klassisches "DT-Swiss-rot" nehmen. 
Was würdest denn für die Laufräder ausgeben wollen?


----------



## Heili (25. Dezember 2010)

bei CRC gibts die generator grade fÃ¼r ca. 200â¬. ziemlich reduziert.
kann man die Aufkleber abmachen? Oder sind die Ã¼berlackiert?
Edit:
Ich will nich zu viel rot am Bike.
Neue LaufrÃ¤der wÃ¼rde ich mir eh erst zu beginn der neuen Saison anschaffen.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2010)

@Lord H: geiles Schweinchen !


----------



## Christian_85 (26. Dezember 2010)

Etwas unter 18 kommen aber noch andere Reifen, Pedalen und eine leichtere Kurbel dran, dann hab ich sie hoffentlich runter auf 17. Lässt sich aber auch so einigermassen hochtreten ^^ Wie macht sich denn die 40 in der Sau? Wenn die nur nicht so teuer waer /:


----------



## Christian_85 (26. Dezember 2010)

Gabs zu Weinachten von der Freundinn (;


----------



## wurstzipfel (26. Dezember 2010)

die 40 ist ein traum !
möchte ich nicht mehr missen !


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit,

habe heute nochmal aus lauter Langeweile meine beiden 'weapons of choice' zusammen fotografiert, will endlich wieder fahren...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2010)

888 im Enduro.
hast du das mit Jürgen abgeklärt?

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: abgesehen von der nicht unerheblichen Hebelwirkung der Gabel, ich empfinde sie als zu lang für die Enduro, habs mal ausprobiert und die erste Probefahrt war mir schon ungenehm. Boxxer mit integriertem Steuersatz baut ja mal fix... ...20mm tiefer?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. Dezember 2010)

Naja, mir taugt die Geo erstmal, um ein wenig entspannter auf dem Rad zu sitzen, Front ist so hoch nun auch wieder nicht, dank CB-Steuersatz, 0° Vorbau und flachem Lenker.
Ausserdem fahre ich z.T. mit 180 mm vorne, mein ATA funktioniert sogar.
Mal sehen, wenn mir ne schöne 180er SC über den Weg läuft, rüste ich evtl. zurück, will jemand tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (12. Januar 2011)

Ich habe meinen ersten Test mit 1x10Setup hinter mir
ICH bin begeistert, jetzt sind auch heftige Steigungen zu bewältigen.
Bergab ist das Ding sowieso gut, durch seine Länge(Grösse M mit L Oberrohr und LW65 ..+-1) halt sehr ruhig.

Update 2011
Alexrims D30 Protone Naben Sapim Messerspeichen Alunippel(gesamt 1720g)
NukeProof TiSpring 350x3.0
FSA 34er Kettenblatt
SixPack Kettenführung
SLX Kassette 11-36 10fach
Shimano HG Kette 10fach
x7 Schaltwerk short
x7 Trigger 10fach

komplettes Gewicht folgt...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

Die 2020 gefällt mir immer besser, wie steil ist der Sitzwinkel und was wiegt der Rahmen?

Entweder mein PC verarscht mich, oder Jürgen hat kein pdf zur 2020 auf die Webseite gestellt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2011)

Da ist auch kein PDF.

@Wipp: schönes Rad ! Bis auf den Sattel.


----------



## Wipp (13. Januar 2011)

kein pdf, richtig....
ja, ja der sattel....bastel so viel rum, den vergesse ich immer wieder, ist einfach da halt
wenn du mir sagst wie ich den winkel ermitteln kann, mache ich das...ich sage nur steil...dadurch auch sehr gut bergauf
Gewicht lag irgendwo um die 4+dämpfer, ich habe leider keine waage und der jü hat es auch versäumt das ding zu wiegen....es war der erste "Serienrahmen", der von der Messe...gebaut nach meinen vorgaben


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

Wipp schrieb:


> kein pdf, richtig....
> ja, ja der sattel....bastel so viel rum, den vergesse ich immer wieder, ist einfach da halt
> wenn du mir sagst wie ich den winkel ermitteln kann, mache ich das...ich sage nur steil...dadurch auch sehr gut bergauf
> Gewicht lag irgendwo um die 4+dämpfer, ich habe leider keine waage und der jü hat es auch versäumt das ding zu wiegen....es war der erste "Serienrahmen", der von der Messe...gebaut nach meinen vorgaben



Wenn ich das nächste Mal mit Jü schnacke, frag ich mal selber nach.
Erstmal danke für die Infos.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Januar 2011)

Schöne Schweinchen allesamt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (17. Januar 2011)

So jetzt endlich auch mal mein sehr liebgewonnener Allrounder als Foto
Habe das Gerät in den letzten Jahren schon mit einigen Situationen konfrontiert...geht immer






für 1x10 (an der WS2020) braucht man definitiv mehr in den Beinen. Bei ganz steilen Anstiegen haben die Mitfahrer mit Kleinem Kettenblatt den "Vorsprung durch Technik"


----------



## blackbird91 (17. Januar 2011)

Meine Wildsau etwas "eingesaut"


----------



## Omegar (19. Januar 2011)

Hey Wipp, welche Größe hat denn dein DDUct?


----------



## Wipp (20. Januar 2011)

ist ein ganz normales M. Durch die Vorbaulänge kriegt man das in fast jeden einsatzzweck. ich fahre 70mm, das ist allround....bergauf ist die front recht leicht...die sitzposition ist mit 180cm recht kompakt...geht aber trotzdem alles..die wendigkeit ist durch den extrem kurzen hinterbau auf jeden fall der hammer.....eins für alles


----------



## Guerill0 (20. Januar 2011)

Wipp schrieb:


> ist ein ganz normales M. Durch die Vorbaulänge kriegt man das in fast jeden einsatzzweck. ich fahre 70mm, das ist allround....bergauf ist die front recht leicht...die sitzposition ist mit 180cm recht kompakt...geht aber trotzdem alles..die wendigkeit ist durch den extrem kurzen hinterbau auf jeden fall der hammer.....eins für alles



Ich will mir dieses Jahr auch den CT Rahmen holen und da ich das Ding eigentlich bevorzugt auf heimischen Touren bewegen werde, pendel ich ziemlich planlos zwischen M und L.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (20. Januar 2011)

Bin 1,71cm und Grösse M passt perfekt


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Januar 2011)

aeonflux3dfx schrieb:


> Bin 1,71cm und Grösse M passt perfekt


  Na  dass is ja mal ne göße  1,71cm Meinst wohl 1,71m


----------



## Ripgid (21. Januar 2011)

@Wipp
was wiegt das CT so wie du es auf dem Foto aufgebaut hast?
Komme in meiner Konfiguration auf ~12kg .. wird zeit dass ich das ding bestelle


----------



## Wipp (21. Januar 2011)

mit dem gewicht ist bei mir so eine sache
ich denke so um die 13kg wird es haben....
vielleicht komme ich ja irgendwann mal an einer waage vorbei


----------



## VoikaZ (22. Januar 2011)

Hi,

dann will ich auch mal. Ist zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr meins (mußte es aufgrund von Rückenproblemen abgeben ), aber in dem Aufbau ist es ja noch unterwegs...












Jetzt wart ich aber auf mein nächstes Bike vom Jürgen (Fanes ) und zeig es dann natürlich auch hier 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (22. Januar 2011)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Mein Hund ist fertig!
> Ein paar Deitailbilder habe ich in meinem Fotoalbum.
> 
> 
> ...



..schönes Bike !..mit Daten


----------



## 2und4zig (22. Januar 2011)

@svennox:
Dankeschön! Hab in letzer Zeit einige Teile geändert (Vorbau, Kurbel, Kettenführung, Sattel, Stütze, Schaltung,...), andere liegen noch parat um zum Eloxieren zu gehen, darunter auch meine Selbstbaukettenführung. Ich lade mal ein neues Bild hoch, wenn alles da und montiert ist. 

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, was ich noch versuchen kann, um die Bolzen aus einem X-0 Schaltwerk rauszubekommen, der soll sich doch bitte bei mir melden


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Januar 2011)

@ 2und4zig
wo lässt du denn eloxieren,und was ham se denn für preise ?
hätte näml.auch noch ein paar sachen zum eloxieren
danke
mfg.und sport frei marko


----------



## MO_Thor (23. Januar 2011)

Das Hardtail vom VoikaZ ist der Hammer! Ich muss mich mal dransetzen und meins gehörig aufmöbeln, damit es auch ansehnlich wird


----------



## 2und4zig (23. Januar 2011)

@wurstzipfel:
Die Teile bekommt der User Mad-Line aus dem Forum hier, schreib ihn mal an, wenn du was hast.


----------



## Nill (25. Januar 2011)

Nachdem ich vom ehemaligen Bike von Volker vor Neid erblasst bin. Habe ich mich heute mal hingesetzt und meinem Bike ein Detail Schönheitskur verpasst. 

Aber RAW ist einfach sau geil 
Bergab ne Bombe !!! Die Stütze ist nur um noch schnell Bergauf zu schleichen


----------



## baumkopf (29. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand meines Rades. Geplant ist eine sinnige Resteverwertung einiger alter Ersatzteile, kombiniert mit ein paar günstigen Neuteilen zu einem 130mm-Fitness-SSP-Commuting-whatever Bike.

Aktuell warte ich eigentlich nurnoch auf den Steuersatz.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2011)

@baumkopf: ist das ein L Rahmen ?


----------



## baumkopf (29. Januar 2011)

Jep, L. Kommt mir im direkten vergleich zu meinem Bottlerocket, ebenfalls in L, recht kurz vor (Oberrohr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (31. Januar 2011)

Habe mal wieder ein Bild meiner Sau gemacht.






Gruß


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Februar 2011)

krieg irgendwie kein bild hochgeladen ?  ;-(
stelle mich sicher zu doof an 
hilfe...


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. Februar 2011)

test


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. Februar 2011)

test


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. Februar 2011)

jetzt mal mit bild und partlist 
hoffe sie gefällt euch,
bin immer offen für kritik...





rahmen - alutech wildsau hardride
gabel - fox 40 rc2
dämpfer - fox dhx 4.0 222mm 700x2.80
lrs - sixpack kamikaze , hope pro 2 , syncros bht 2,5
bremse - vr - hope m6 ti 225mm
bremse - hr - hope m4 183mm
kurbel - race face evolve dh
pedale - expedo face off
lenker - race face atlas freeride
vorbau - sixpack splitz
sattelstütze - race face diabolus
sattel - selle italia slr
sattelklemme - salsa
schaltung - xt
kettenblatt - truvativ 38 t
führung - sixpack yakuza
kette - rohloff
gewicht 18,6 kg


----------



## Guerill0 (14. Februar 2011)

Hab lange was zu Kritisieren gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (15. Februar 2011)

@wurstzipfel:
Sind die Farben der Felgen und es Lenkers gleich?


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Februar 2011)

danke,
und ja die farben sind gleich )


----------



## klana_radikala (15. Februar 2011)

monströse bremsscheibe 

ich glaub ich muss mir mal so ein teil besorgen. just for fun damit ich mal sehe wie sich sowas verhält. am liebsten noch in form einer doppelscheibenanlage mit 2 12kolben gator brakes


----------



## Deleted 104857 (15. Februar 2011)

schöne Sau, Herr Wurstzipfel

eine ganz winzige Kleinigkeit, die Bohrungsdeckel Deiner Bremse sollten noch rot, ansonsten wirklich schick.


----------



## wurstzipfel (16. Februar 2011)

@klana radikala
musste ne 225er scheibe fahren,sonst hätte die hope nicht gepasst.
und was ich gehört hab,soll die gatorbrake nicht so der hammer sein?
@baumschubser
danke
bohrungsdeckel und bremsgriffe werden noch rot eloxiert.
aber mein eloxierer hat gerade noch 2 wochen urlaub ;-(
dermarko


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2011)

meine sau


----------



## Omegar (19. Februar 2011)

@Wurstzipfel: Schönes Rad!!! Wie funktioniert denn die Sau mit dem langen Dämpfer? Ich hab zwei kleine anregungen gefunden: erstens wären Barends mal eine Variante und zweitens könntest du , sollten deine Bremsen mal nicht mehr funktionieren, die Tech V2 verbauen... Aber das sind ja nur Kleinigkeiten....


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2011)

@omegar
die sau funzt mit dem 222er recht ordentlich,hatte erst nen 215er,war fast genau so,kein großer unterschied
barends kommen und die bremsen behalte ich ! werden noch rot eloxiert die bohrungsdeckel und griffe
vielen dank für deine anregungen 
dermarko


----------



## deathmagnetic (19. Februar 2011)

So hier mal mein Pudel 






[/URL][/IMG]


Rahmen: Pudel DH (M) mit Maxle Lite 150x12 
Gabel: 888 RC3 WC
Dämpfer: Roco Air WC 222x70
Bremse: Magura Louise BAT
Pedale: Crankbrothers 50/50
Vorbau: Marzocchi integriert 
Lenker: Sunline V1 OS verbreitert auf 785mm
Sattel: Richi Streem Logic 
Stütze: Sixpack Nail 
Klemme: Sixpack Cog Ring 
Reifen: Minion DHf/DHR 2Ply 45a/60a 
Kurbel: Truvativ Husselfelt 
Schaltung: X7 ( noch ) 
Laufräder: Veltec Naben mit Mavic EX 729


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2011)

der absolute hammer !
gefällt mir sehr sehr gut !
und farblich hammer !
doppeldaumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmagnetic (19. Februar 2011)

danke


----------



## 2und4zig (21. Februar 2011)

Hey Deathmagnetic, was wiegt dein Pudel jetzt so wie es da steht?
Ich überlege mir auch grade, ob ein Luftdämpfer sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## deathmagnetic (21. Februar 2011)

Weiß es leider Grad nicht, 
mir fehlt ne passende Waage...
Scheint mir gefühlt aber ziemlich leicht dafür dass 2Ply Reifen mit Dh-Schläuchen drauf sind und in der RC3 WC grad ne Stahlfeder steckt... 
Ich werd aber vielleicht heute mal beim Bikeshop um die Ecke fragen ob die den Hund mal an ihre hängen können


----------



## Marina (27. Februar 2011)

ein Luftdämpfer ist immer sinnvoll, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Februar 2011)

Marina schrieb:


> ein Luftdämpfer ist immer sinnvoll, kann ich nur empfehlen.



Bei deiner "Masse" unterschreib ich das glatt, bei 0.1 Tonnen schaut die Story leider anders aus 

Auch wenn die Luftpumpen in den letzten Jahren weit besser geworden sind, noch können sie (leider) nicht alles.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2011)

Mein Curnutt Dämpfer läuft ziemlich gut für 0,1t Fahrergewicht.
Der läuft allerdings auch gerade mal mit dem halben Druck z.B. eines DHX Air.


----------



## Omegar (1. März 2011)

So, ebdlich ist mein neues Radel fertig. Vorbau und Lenker werden noch getauscht. 

PS.: Die Gabel ist auf 160mm abgesenkt!


----------



## S.Jay (5. März 2011)

Die Farbe ist nicht so meins aber definitiv äußerst Mutig.
Deshalb


----------



## Ins4n3 (8. März 2011)

Richtiges Foto kommt die Tage noch, war heute einfach schon zu spät für die olle Kamera. 

19,98kg bringt die Sau auf die Waage.

Weiss eigentlich jemand, mit welcher Einstellung das tiefste Tretlager möglich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2011)

Steht eigentlich in der Anleitung die der Jü Dir mitgeschickt hat.


----------



## Ins4n3 (8. März 2011)

Die besitze ich leider nicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2011)

Schicke Ihm ne Mail.........


----------



## Ripgid (9. März 2011)

vielleicht hilft das weiter:
http://www.diva-brakes.com/de/download/WildsauchartA3.pdf


----------



## Ins4n3 (9. März 2011)

Leider nicht, da der Keiler schon etwas anders ist als die frühere Wildsau, trotzdem vielen dank!


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. März 2011)

die aufhängung der schwinge müßte aber schon die flache/tiefe einstellung haben

hier die grafik zu dem problem, ist zwar ein älteres model vom prinzip aber das gleiche, nur die maße sind andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Gehen die Einstellungen überhaupt alle oder muss man das trial and error mäßig rausfinden ?


----------



## S.Jay (10. März 2011)

bei meinem Keiler-XA geht alles durch die Bank weg, sollte bei dem Ding also auch kein Problem sein.
Übrigens sollt das hinterste Loch, das tiesfste Tretlager bringen, weil hier der Lenkwinkel am flachsten ist.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. März 2011)

Ich konnte einfach nicht anders, begrüßt bitte ganz herzlich meinen Neuzugang:






P.S. falls jemand einen schwarzen Wildsau Enduro Rahmen sucht, PN an mich.


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2011)

Kraaaas Farbe ! Geil !
Ob ich das Weiß dazu gut finde, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## tadea nuts (12. März 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Hatte auch kurz drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. März 2011)

Allesamt schöne Schweinchen


----------



## Ins4n3 (12. März 2011)

so, das andere Foto war kacke, hier nochmal


----------



## ktm-chriZ (12. März 2011)

fein fein =)


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. März 2011)

und bist  du das gute stück schon ausgiebig gefahren und bist du zufrieden?
und mmer schön nett zu meiner ex


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2011)

Kam mir doch bekannt vor das Ding !

Nur das Innenlager ist irgendwie viel höher als bei dir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (12. März 2011)

Ja geht sehr gut, noch ein paar Sachen müssen geändert werden. Das Tretlager ist unteranderem auch wegen der (noch) hochbauenden Gabel so hoch.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (15. März 2011)

]Keiler DH in RAW-Polish
19,00Kg





wie macht man das eigentlich das die Bilder gleich groß angezeigt werden??


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. März 2011)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> ]
> 
> wie macht man das eigentlich das die Bilder gleich groß angezeigt werden??


  Wenn du die Bilder hochgeladen hast in dein Album ....nochmal anklicken da steht unten  dann BBC code einblenden ...und dann auswählen was du haben willst und dann den link kopieren ....und in dein Schreibfenster für antworten reinkopieren und ferddich


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (17. März 2011)

also jetzt noch mal richtig.
Keiler DH
19,00 Kg 
Er war vorher schwarz und hat 21,7Kg gewogen. Viele neue Teile, bissel neues Elox und weg mit der Farbe, und raus gekommen ist das jetzt. Mir gefällts  Ist quasi mein Winterprojekt gewesen.







[/URL][/IMG]



[/IMG]

@bikefun2009 Danke für die Hilfe mit den Bildern


----------



## 2und4zig (17. März 2011)

Toll!  
Abgebeizt und poliert? Selbst gemacht oder zum Jü gegeben? Ich glaube das würde meinem Pudel auch gut stehen. Die Farbige Wippe find ich aber komisch.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (17. März 2011)

Jo, abgebeizt und dann (selber) Hand poliert. Die Farbe der Umlenker ist die selbe wie die von den Lagerabdeckungen, kommt auf´m Bild aber irgendwie komisch rüber. Eigentlich sind die Blau"matt", ist wahrscheinlich auch Geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2011)

Ein sehr geiles Bike ! Schön gemacht !


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. März 2011)

@ ghostrider  Kein Ding  Und dein Keiler is richtig hübsch geworden ,find ich  Ich persönlich bin mitn Fanes am liebäugeln  Aber mein Plastebomber is auch nich übel


----------



## rsu (18. März 2011)

Sehr schöner Keiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (21. März 2011)

Hier mein neues Stück im beta-Aufbau.
Besten Dank an Baumschubser für die schnelle Lieferung. Hat wunderbar geklappt 

Änderungen bis Ende der Woche:
- Gabelschaft wird entsprechend gekürzt oder ne MZ66 kommt noch her
- Anderer Sattel 
- Die Kombi Highroller 2,35 hinten und Ardent 2,4 vorne is zwar ganz nett wenns viel auf Trail bergauf geht, aber für den Universaleinsatz steht ein ADvantage in 2,4 bereit für's Hinterrad
- NC17 Stinger sollte noch im Lauf der Woche einflattern


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. März 2011)

Wusste doch das der Rahmen hier schonmal rumsprang 
Endurotechnisch leg ich auch nochmal nach:





Mal schauen wie lang ich sie noch fahre... ...hab da schon eine neue Saurerei im Kopf. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ins4n3 (21. März 2011)

Farbkombi's rocken!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (21. März 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Stück im beta-Aufbau.
> Besten Dank an Baumschubser für die schnelle Lieferung. Hat wunderbar geklappt



Schick!!!

Vielen Dank fürs Lob, ich geb's mal zurück; war ein unkomplizertes Geschäft mit nettem Kontakt und ohne die Rumeierei, die man mit manchen Handelspartnern so hat.


----------



## Heiko_München (26. März 2011)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Schick!!!
> 
> Vielen Dank fürs Lob, ich geb's mal zurück; war ein unkomplizertes Geschäft mit nettem Kontakt und ohne die Rumeierei, die man mit manchen Handelspartnern so hat.



Hmmm, was nen schöner Rahmen    .....

@Baumschubser: was fährst DU denn jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. März 2011)

Schau mal eine Seite weiter vorne, Heiko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (27. März 2011)




----------



## Piefke (27. März 2011)

Schickes Bike

Was mich stören würde:
- Spacerturm
- Reifen


----------



## Wipp (28. März 2011)

danke .....
---spacerturm ist eher technischer natur, die front ist extrem tief, so gehts am besten(es gibt auch zu viel druck...Erfahrungswert)
der Reifen ist ein Versuch...wir fahren auch schon mal öfters strecke und die anderen haben fast alle sub14 enduros...da ist der rollwiderstand der MM einfach zu kraftraubend...übrigens funktioniert der FA gut in der neusten Version----


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. März 2011)

Ich bin verliebt


----------



## S.Jay (28. März 2011)

irgendwie gefällt mir der 2020 immer besser was für eine Dämpferlänge hat der eigentlich und wie schwer ist der Rahmen einzeln?


----------



## Wipp (28. März 2011)

240mm dämpfer, beim gewicht habe ich leider geschlampt und den rohzustand nicht gewogen...das komplettrad kann ich bis jetzt auch nur schätzen. Es ist leicht(steht den coladoasen meiner kumpels in nix nach).
denke der rahmen liegt etwas unter einen keiler WC vom gewicht her.


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2011)

@Wipp: leider finde ich kein Datenblatt zum 2020 auf der Website.
Wieviel Federweg hat denn das Ding ? Was brauche ich für ein Hinterrad/Innenlager ?
Gibts Angaben zum ungefähren Rahmengewicht ?

@Lord: welchen Dämpfer würdest du denn dazu empfehlen ?


----------



## Wipp (28. März 2011)

ja das Datenblatt...ich habe auch nie eins gesehen...ich habe mich vom original-prototyp begeistern lassen. federweg ca 200mm ....hat ein ziemlich niedriges übersetzungsverhältnis Gewicht wie schon gesagt...geschätzt wie ein keiler WC ...4,1-4,4???? frag jü vielleicht weiss er es, ich habe es nie aus ihm herausgekriegt Hinterbau 150mm tretlager 73mm
ich finde den roco tst wegen seines lockouts einfach prima stahlfederperformance(die ti-spring ist mit 376g auch noch leicht) mit CC eigenschaften


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. März 2011)

Wipp schrieb:


> danke .....
> .übrigens funktioniert der FA gut in der neusten Version----


Aber der FA(evo 2010 er ) is recht schnell mitn Profil runter und stellenweise recht zickig ,gerade wenn manns am wenigsten erwarten(meine erfahrung).Ich werd mal sehen vvlt schraub ich mir mal nen satz RQ dran.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Lord: welchen Dämpfer würdest du denn dazu empfehlen ?



Momentan sagt alles Vivid. Air oder Coil, je nach Gusto.
Ich würd wohl den Air nehmen, müsste zu meiner straff abgestimmten Boxxer passen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcY89 (30. März 2011)

Oh man,
ich freu mich wie n Schnitzel am Montag sollte meine neue "alte" Wildsau eintrudeln. Hab mir was gebrauchtes zugelegt, nachdem meine Wildsau Enduro geklaut wurde.....
Bilder folgen wenn es fertig ist.

mfg Icy *freu ich mich auf die neue Saison*


----------



## schwerter (12. April 2011)

Meine neue Sau


----------



## Ripgid (12. April 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Tretlager wirkt etwas hoch?
Würde allerdings den Dämpfer so einbauen, dass der Piggy-back nach vorne zeigt .(zwecks einstellbarkeit und Freigängigkeit)


----------



## schwerter (12. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut!
> 
> Tretlager wirkt etwas hoch?
> Würde allerdings den Dämpfer so einbauen, dass der Piggy-back nach vorne zeigt .(zwecks einstellbarkeit und Freigängigkeit)


 
Habe ihn schon umgebaut. Bin dabei noch die richtige Einstellung zu suchen bezüglich Tretlager.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (12. April 2011)

Das piggyback gehört aber eigentlich hinter. Sonst kann's passieren dass das back aufm downtube aufnickt. Jedenfalls beim DHX.


----------



## Piefke (12. April 2011)

Sieht gut aus.

Der Ausgleichsbehälter sollte auch beim Roco nach hinten, sonst besteht Kollisionsgefahr.
Bei der Tretlagerhöhe geht evtl. noch etwas, aber aufpassen, dass der Reifen dann nicht an Sitzrohr kommt.


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. April 2011)

a new SAU is born


----------



## njoerd (12. April 2011)

ganz geil  würds mit vivid air wohl noch schicker finden


----------



## S.Jay (13. April 2011)

Beides sehr schicke Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (14. April 2011)

@schwerter
Meine Meinung kennst du ja Mirko und endlich hast du ja mal ein ordentliches Bild hochgeladen Anscheinend hast du die Wippe im unteren Loch eingehängt. Schau mal nach, den 200er Dämpfer solltest du auf jeden Fall im oberen Loch einhängen, dann kommt das Tretlger auch tiefer. Ruhige Nacht
@Johnny
Da hast du aber wieder ein Sahneschnittchen Viel Spaß damit
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Guerill0 (14. April 2011)

2x porniciouswürdig


----------



## schwerter (14. April 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @schwerter
> Meine Meinung kennst du ja Mirko und endlich hast du ja mal ein ordentliches Bild hochgeladen Anscheinend hast du die Wippe im unteren Loch eingehängt. Schau mal nach, den 200er Dämpfer solltest du auf jeden Fall im oberen Loch einhängen, dann kommt das Tretlger auch tiefer. Ruhige Nacht
> @Johnny
> Da hast du aber wieder ein Sahneschnittchen Viel Spaß damit
> Gruß aus dem Pott!


 
Ich denke auch, dass er in der oberen Bohrung besser passt. Kam auch nicht zurecht bei der letzten Tour. Die Kontrolle übers Rad ist besser wenn das Tretlager weiter unten sitzt. Sind ja auch knapp 25 mm Unterschied. Wird wohl noch einige Runden dauern bis ich die optimale Einstellung gefunden habe. Unglaublich wieviele Möglichkeiten es gibt. Es sind enorme Massunterschiede .
@Piefke: Danke für die Zeichnung/Darstellung der Anzugsmomente für den Wildsaurahmen. 
Super so viele Hilfestellungen hier zu bekommen. Danke


----------



## Piefke (14. April 2011)

Nichts zu danken. Alutech - Fahrer halten doch zusammen.
Und der Support vom Jü ist auch aller erste Güte


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (14. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> a new SAU is born



alter schwede is das geil.
bin neidisch wie sau, was wiegt es denn.


----------



## Johnny Jape (14. April 2011)

Schmale 17,1   

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (15. April 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!nette karre!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huckster82 (17. April 2011)

So hier ma mein neues..farblich würd noch bisl was gemacht und gewichtmässig auch..sonst muss ich sagen es fährt sich Hammer......ich kriegs ni mitn grossen bildern hin hehe..


----------



## Piefke (17. April 2011)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> ch kriegs ni mitn grossen bildern hin hehe..







dann helf ich mal.
Schaut gut aus, nur die Bierflasche stört


----------



## Huckster82 (17. April 2011)

Die stand schon da..naja musste ma sein nen Bierchen...es lässt sich ja so geil fahren....


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. April 2011)

Klasse


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. April 2011)

hi leuts,

bekomm bald auch mein erstes alutech und brauch da nen steuersatz für... MUSS es wirklich einer mit 25mm einpresstiefe sein oder geht auch ein anderer?
habt ihr vorschläge für nen steuersatz der gut ist und net grad ein vermögen kostet?
(und damit mein ich so bis ca 80 taler)
achja steuerrohr und gabel ist 1 1/8

*edit*

sorry falsch gepostet wollt net in der gallerie labern, wo wäre es sinnvoller die frage zu stellen?


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (20. April 2011)

Kannst da rein Drücken was du willst abber bei allem unter 25mm ist deine Garantie hin.


----------



## ktm-chriZ (20. April 2011)

Das mit den 25mm Einpresstiefe finde ich auch irgendwie merkwürdig.
Ich selber Fahre das Team Rad, Freund nen Hardride und nen anderer die Dropsau. Und bei keinem unserer Räder wird der Steuersatz vom Steuerrohr die 25mm getragen. Sind bei allen 3 Rädern die ca. 20mm. Die restlichen 5mm haben in dem Sinne keine tragende Funktion, könnwn also auch kein Moment oder ähnliches aufnehmen. Haben andere Rahmen evtl. die 25mm tiefe im Steuerrohr die auch eingepresst sind ?? 
Wir haben aber alle trotzdem den Steuersatz von Alutech verbaut =)

Gruß chris


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. April 2011)

Moin,
ich hatte vor einigen Wochen auch das Thema Steuersatz für meine Sau.
Jürgen meinte zu mir am Tel., dass die Einpresstiefe mindestens 22mm betragen sollte, ich habe mir dann den Acros AH07 für ca. 70,- bestellt (der ist auch noch recht leicht).


----------



## Guerill0 (20. April 2011)

Neue Bremsen + (alter) neuer LRS + Fatal Bert 
Und Jaaaa, Gabelschaft wird in Kürze gekürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (21. April 2011)

heute Früh zum Sonnenaufgang aufm Hausberg 












die Wiege der Sonne

schee wars 
jetzt nur noch bis zum Feierabend warten.. dann gehts wieder hoch


----------



## schwerter (21. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> heute Früh zum Sonnenaufgang aufm Hausberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Aufnahmen...kann es denn was schöneres geben?


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> heute Früh zum Sonnenaufgang aufm Hausberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da sagt die Sonne , mach platz ,das Fanes is jetzt meins und verschwand mit dem Rad hinterm Horizont
Tolles Bild mit der Morgenstimmung , könnte man glatt auch für Abendstimmung halten


----------



## Jeff-Banks (28. April 2011)

@ Wartool:
Altkönig?


----------



## wartool (28. April 2011)

na klaaaaaa ;-)


----------



## Taxoffice! (6. Mai 2011)

Servus,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem "Winkelsteuersatz XLong 1.5 reduziert 1 1/8"?
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alu...teuersatz-XLong-15-reduziert-1-1-8-::371.html


----------



## S.Jay (9. Mai 2011)

falscher fred!!


----------



## Maui (12. Mai 2011)

Neuer Team Keiler 2011
mehr fotos und details auf www.das-rudel.com


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Mai 2011)

Richtig klasse mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcY89 (12. Mai 2011)

Das neue Design ist echt richtig geil!!


----------



## Christian_85 (20. Mai 2011)

Schicke Räder habt ihr da! Hab einen Roco R verbaut und der Klackert so komisch beim einfedern kann auch nicht wirklich sagen woher das kommt hat das Problem noch jemand bei der Wildsau Hardride, ist das normal?


----------



## IcY89 (20. Mai 2011)

So ist jetzt schon eine Weile fertig.
Jetzt kann´s endlich wieder los gehen.





Sry für die Qualität des Bildes, hab leider keine ordentliche Kamera da.


----------



## schwerter (20. Mai 2011)

IcY89 schrieb:


> So ist jetzt schon eine Weile fertig.
> Jetzt kann´s endlich wieder los gehen.
> 
> 
> ...


Dann lass es mal ordentlich fliegen. Immer wieder schön, unterschiedliche Schweinchen zu sehen.


----------



## schwerter (21. Mai 2011)




----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Mai 2011)

Ey, die Brücke kenne ich doch und die Wildsau kommt mir doch auch bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

weis einer obs bei alutech die decals fürs unterrohr auch in ganz schwarz gibt? also das T nicht in rot ?


----------



## IcY89 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

das "alte" Dekor gibt/gab es in ganz schwarz, siehe Seite 15 der grüne Keiler.
Den aktuelleren Schriftzug scheint es in schwarz/weiß zu geben (ebenfalls auf Seite 15 dieses Threads zu sehen)
Und auf Seite 17 gibt es eine rote Wildsau mit komplett schwarzen Dekor.

Ob das nun Standart ist weiß ich leider nicht. Aber zur not einfach ne Mail an Alutech schicken, dann bekommste definitiv die richtige Antwort.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

Ride on!


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

danke  (hätt jas auch mal selber schauen können  )


----------



## schwerter (22. Mai 2011)

@williwildsau: Habe mal verschiedene Einstellungen des Dämpfers getestet. Wippe obere Bohrung und Sattelrohr die vorletzte Bohrung. So sitzt das Tretlager für mich auch am besten. Sie läuft so geil. Die Hammerschmidt ist der Hammer!
@HeavyBiker: Dekor gibt es nur so wie an meiner Sau. Ich hätte auch gerne den Wildsau.com am Hinterbau und den alten Saukopf am Steuerrohr gehabt. Leider gibt es sie laut Jü nicht mehr. Aber so siehts ja auch sehr geil aus.
Wildsau=Perfektion


----------



## schwerter (22. Mai 2011)

@Christian 85:Hi. Habe auch ein Roco R. Klackert nix. Schau mal nachob die Distanzhülsen zu viel Spiel haben.


----------



## IcY89 (22. Mai 2011)

Hi schwerter,

ich hab event. noch n Saukopf rumliegen.....ich schau ma nach.


----------



## Guerill0 (22. Mai 2011)

Saukopf ==> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Bike-Zubehoer/Sticker-Decals-Banner/Aluwildsaukopf::397.html


----------



## schwerter (22. Mai 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Saukopf ==> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Bike-Zubehoer/Sticker-Decals-Banner/Aluwildsaukopf::397.html


Danke Dir aber die Seite ist nicht mehr up to date. Ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr beim Jürgen


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2011)

Dann schreib halt ne Email an Jürgen.


----------



## schwerter (22. Mai 2011)

IcY89 schrieb:


> Hi schwerter,
> 
> ich hab event. noch n Saukopf rumliegen.....ich schau ma nach.


 Sollte es so sein, werde ich Dich wie ein Held feiern!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe schon eine Mail an Jü gesendet. Er hat keine mehr.


----------



## schwerter (22. Mai 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Saukopf ==> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Bike-Zubehoer/Sticker-Decals-Banner/Aluwildsaukopf::397.html


 Laut Jü´s Mail gibt es keinen mehr


----------



## Ripgid (22. Mai 2011)

von den "sauköpfen" zum aufkleben habe ich auch noch 2 stück rumliegen.. sind die so begehrt? Habe am Pudel und Cheaptrick das Alutech-"T" unterm klarlack.. finde das wesentlich schöner..


----------



## Eimer+ (23. Mai 2011)

Soooo, eimer proudly presents:
Keiler XA rebuilt 2011
Diverse Änderungen...auf die Acros-Flats warte ich noch.

















Weitere Bilder meinem Fotoalbum...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (23. Mai 2011)

Sieht gut aus aber warum nen XA?


----------



## Eimer+ (23. Mai 2011)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus aber warum nen XA?



Fahre auch gern mal FR-Touren. Momentan hab ich allerdings keinen Umwerfer dran, wie man sieht.


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Stratowski (25. Mai 2011)

Klar gefällts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sieht sogar sehr gut aus. (ich werde jetzt mal nicht die typischen Forenkleinigkeiten auspacken)
Ist ein Standard "M" Rahmen?


----------



## tadea nuts (26. Mai 2011)

Schöner Aufbau! Über so eins denke ich auch schon länger nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (26. Mai 2011)

moin,
ich habe meine wildsau 2003 aufgebaut, 2006 eingemottet und vor 4 wochen wieder entmottet 
macht immer noch spaß, auch mit so einem antiquierten gerät.


----------



## Eimer+ (26. Mai 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gefällt



Dein CT ist wirklich ein Zuckerstückchen....mit Sahne oben drauf!
Sehr schön!


----------



## 2und4zig (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn jemand noch so einen Wildsaukopf-Aufkleber fürs Steuerrohr braucht, ich hab auch noch einen übrig!


----------



## schwerter (4. Juni 2011)

Pias erste 30 Km Tour. Eine schöne 4 Stundentour an der Ruhr. Es war ein perfekter Tag. Trotz etwas Kopfweh nach dem Vatertag


----------



## wolfi (5. Juni 2011)

moin schwerter,
30 km  respekt an pia!
das war die erste größere tour mit meinem sohn und seinem neuen bike.
müssen so um die 25 km durch den teuto gewesen sein.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## schwerter (11. Juni 2011)

Hi Wolfi,
durch den Teuto war bestimmt ne feine Sache und haute bestimmt rein. Werde ins Cube noch eine RST 191 Forke verbauen. Dann wird es wohl noch angenehmer für ihre Handgelenke werden.
Bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (19. Juni 2011)

Neulich ist mir ne Sau übern Weg gelaufen.


----------



## Guerill0 (6. Juli 2011)

Kleineres Update: MM statt FA & Durolux statt Domain


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Juli 2011)

wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> ich habe meine wildsau 2003 aufgebaut, 2006 eingemottet und vor 4 wochen wieder entmottet
> macht immer noch spaß, auch mit so einem antiquierten gerät.



Ist doch klasse, wenn man merkt wieviel Spaß das alte Schweinchen noch macht Herzlich willkommen zurück im Forum

und das CT von KaiKaisen ist ein Traum und auch das Enduro sieht klasse aus

@schwerter
Du kannst dich ja von deiner Sau gar nicht mehr trennen

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Heili (12. Juli 2011)

Mein CT:


----------



## schwerter (12. Juli 2011)

Heili schrieb:


> Mein CT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jota (11. August 2011)




----------



## zec (12. August 2011)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch noch:


----------



## schwerter (13. August 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch noch:


 Sehr schön aus. Mit der Rot Elox Kombi ist ne prima Wahl. Die eckige Druckstrebe finde ich passt besser zum Hinterbau. Mal schauen wie die ovale rüberkommt.


----------



## zec (13. August 2011)

Ja danke  . Geplant hatte ich den Rahmen zunächst eigentlich bronze eloxiert. Nachdem es aber da Probleme geben kann, habe ich auf Raw umgeschwenkt. Aber die roten Teile passen da auch gut dazu.


----------



## Marina (19. August 2011)

Ohhh wenn ich das alles so sehe... 
ich habe einen fatalen Fehler gemacht:
Ich habe mir obwohl ich es mir noch nicht leisten kann, mal einen neuen Keiler WC zusammengestellt...
Ein Traum in RAW/Schwarz mit 15,8kg...

und wann kann ichs kaufen?!
Ende nächster Saison!!!!

Ich musste mein Leid nun mit jemandem teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2011)

Das ist doch schon in einem Jahr !


----------



## klana_radikala (20. August 2011)

da hilft nur 1: übern winter viel geld verdienen damit du nächste saison schon auf deinem traumbike sitzen kannst oder im lotto gewinnen


----------



## Marina (21. August 2011)

Hmmm geht ja niiiiich.. erstmal im Januar umziehen und ein neues Schlafzimmer kaufen.
Damn


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. August 2011)

da muss in dem fall auch mal eine matratze reichen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. August 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> da muss in dem fall auch mal eine matratze reichen



Europaletten als Lattenrost und Matratze von Omas Haushaltsauflösung. Hauptsache neues Bike 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Marina (21. August 2011)

Woah ihr seid ja ne Motivation


----------



## klana_radikala (21. August 2011)

kauf dir n luftbett für 40 takken. haben auch 2 leute drauf platz, ist mal was anderes und bleibt mehr geld fürs bike


----------



## Obi-Wan (30. August 2011)

Endlich ist mein Pudel fertig


----------



## maxxis95 (30. August 2011)

Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Pudel fertig


 schik, was wiegt der????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (30. August 2011)

Bis auf die rosa Schaltwerksteile ,is dein Wuffel ganz schick geworden 
Resteverwertung ?


----------



## Obi-Wan (30. August 2011)

Resteverwertung!
Die Rosa Teile bleiben bis das X0 DH lieferbar ist!

Das Gewicht wird noch nachgereicht, meine neue Waage ist gerade auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Bubba. (8. September 2011)

mein Kläffer ist auch endlcih fertig und wurde schon ordentlich in WB rangenommen:


----------



## svennox (9. September 2011)

..gefällt mir..(auch schönes Foto)..! 


Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Pudel fertig



..schade @Obi-Wan hat das Foto rausgenommen..das alte Foto fand ich schöner..
hier das neue von ihm: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/3/3/1/7/_/large/IMG_4450.JPG


----------



## Koohgie (9. September 2011)

Bubba. schrieb:


> mein Kläffer ist auch endlcih fertig und wurde schon ordentlich in WB rangenommen:



kommt mir bekannt vor.....
nice....

so sah er bei mir aus....vermiss ihn schon ein wenig......


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. September 2011)

Nach ein paar Veränderungen pack ich meine Sau hier auch noch mal rein,hat sich wieder ein wenig in Richtung Tourentauglichkeit entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (11. September 2011)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Veränderungen pack ich meine Sau hier auch noch mal rein,hat sich wieder ein wenig in Richtung Tourentauglichkeit entwickelt.


Sehr schöne Sau. Tourentauglich ist gegeben aber ich merke auch, dass die Sau entsprechend Gewicht auf die Waage bringt. Uphill zwickt schon mal, wenn es dann aber wieder bergab geht, ist der Spassfaktor auf dem Höhepunkt. Ich liebe Eure Schweinchen. Heute noch meine Sau geputzt, Dienstag stehr Willingen wieder bevor. Ich kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. September 2011)

sehr feine Geräte hier !

hier mal mein CT









Gruß Sven

EDIT: noch mal ein paar Eindrücke ... Klick für Groß


----------



## Wipp (15. September 2011)

das ist ja mal ein edles CT....


----------



## paede92 (15. September 2011)

Mein Keiler WC
Rahmen steht übrigens zum Verkauf.


----------



## Eimer+ (17. September 2011)

Geiles Teil!
Ich wünschte ich hätt grad Kohle 
...warum verkaufste die Rakete?


----------



## Guerill0 (24. September 2011)

seit Kurzem im Bikemarkt....
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=419582


----------



## Obi-Wan (25. September 2011)

Komplett neues Fahrwerk! Gewicht kommt noch, wenn dann endlich meine Waage eintrifft.


----------



## Jettj (4. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## sundancer (11. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal mein Hündchen. Am Wochenende wird das erste mal Gassi gegangen.







Gruß

Basti


----------



## schwerter (11. Oktober 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Hündchen. Am Wochenende wird das erste mal Gassi gegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fein gemacht. Sieht richtig hübsch aus. Viel Spass und Glück mit Deinem neuen Weggefährten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeonflux3dfx (21. Oktober 2011)

neuer Lenker


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Oktober 2011)

rohloff  fanes


----------



## Eimer+ (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich seh nix!


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2011)

tarnmodus

hier is noch die xt dran mittlerweile holzfeller oct


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (26. Oktober 2011)

mein neues fliegen nen paar teile raus z.B felgen, bremsen, gabel..
wer intresse hat per PN melden 

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## Piefke (26. Oktober 2011)

Sauber 
Warum willst du die Gabel wechseln?


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (26. Oktober 2011)

will auf ne 888 rc3 evo v2 wechseln und luft im dhler ist nich so das ware und allgemein will ich den aufbau etwas aufwärten

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## Piefke (26. Oktober 2011)

AlpenSuchtii schrieb:


> will auf ne 888 rc3 evo v2 wechseln


OK


----------



## Eimer+ (1. November 2011)

Hier mal wieder mein Keiler XA mit einigen Änderungen:
Peaknic Flatcrown, K9 ARC-Cups 1° mit CC IS40, Saint Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. November 2011)

geiler keiler


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (1. November 2011)

echt nice!


----------



## schwerter (2. November 2011)

Ein Prachtexemplar


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. November 2011)

echt ein geiler keiler !!
gibts nix zu meckern ;-(


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. November 2011)

echt ein geiler keiler !!
gibts ja mal überhaupt nix zu meckern ;-(
hier mal ein update von meiner sau.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. November 2011)

1a keiler

was wiegt der grunzer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eimer+ (2. November 2011)

Jau, schön dank allerseits!
Sieht nicht nur gut aus...fährt auch gut! Die Änderungen hatten echt enorm positiven Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten.

Auf Dauer möchte ich allerdings von Raw weg. Denke momentan an zwei mögliche Varianten:
1. Kompletter Rahmen in Smaragdgrün, matt (RAL 6001) und Wippe in weiß.
2. Kompletter Rahmen in ultramarin (RAL 5002) und Wippe weiß.

Mal sehen! 

Gewicht ist seit Evo3 deutlich gesunken...schätze so 17,5kg aber ich habe momentan keine Waage da, sorry.


----------



## Landus (4. November 2011)

Warum willst du vom Raw weg wenn man fragen darf? Nur aus optischen Gründen oder gibt es Probleme damit? 
Ich frag, weil mein Wildsau-Rahmen momentan noch Raw ist, und ich am überlegen binn, ob ich ihn nicht vor dem zusammenbau doch noch Lackieren oder evtl. Eloxieren lasse.


----------



## Eimer+ (5. November 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Warum willst du vom Raw weg wenn man fragen darf? Nur aus optischen Gründen oder gibt es Probleme damit?
> Ich frag, weil mein Wildsau-Rahmen momentan noch Raw ist, und ich am überlegen binn, ob ich ihn nicht vor dem zusammenbau doch noch Lackieren oder evtl. Eloxieren lasse.



Die Optik gefällt mir sehr gut! Könnte mir aus der Perspektive nichts schöneres vorstellen! Mir geht es vorallem um Korrosion und Putzerei. Die verwendeten Alulegierungen gelten nur unter "normalen" Bedingungen als beständig. Sobald aber Winter ist und gestreut wird hat sich das mit der Passivschicht auf der Oberfläche sehr schnell. Raw ist leider nur für Schönwetter geeignet, oder man ist eben nur am putzen und darauf hab ich keinen bock mehr.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (5. November 2011)

Eimer+ schrieb:


> Die Optik gefällt mir sehr gut! Könnte mir aus der Perspektive nichts schöneres vorstellen! Mir geht es vorallem um Korrosion und Putzerei. Die verwendeten Alulegierungen gelten nur unter "normalen" Bedingungen als beständig. Sobald aber Winter ist und gestreut wird hat sich das mit der Passivschicht auf der Oberfläche sehr schnell. Raw ist leider nur für Schönwetter geeignet, oder man ist eben nur am putzen und darauf hab ich keinen bock mehr.



Grüße,
ich hab auch nen "RAW" Keiler (Bilder paar seiten vorher oder im album) und hab keine Probs mit korrosion ;-)
ich schreib das RAW nicht grundlos mit "".
ich hab nach ihn dem polish (RAW) plastik beschichten lassen. Also nicht acryl (RAL)
sonder Plastik.
nun sieht mein Rad zwar aus wie RAW ist aber gegen alles geschützt, und putzen lässt´s sich auch besser ;-)


----------



## Landus (5. November 2011)

Hab mich entschieden, den rahmen doch noch nachträglich beschichten zu lassen. 

Hat schon mal jemand hier die Lager am Hinterbau ausgebaut? Ich hab so meine Probleme damit, denn sie sollten ja möglichst nicht beschädigt werden. Die Dinger sitzen ziemlich fest, aber ich möchte keine Gewalt anwenden. Kann mir jemand Helfen oder ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (5. November 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden, den rahmen doch noch nachträglich beschichten zu lassen.
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand hier die Lager am Hinterbau ausgebaut? Ich hab so meine Probleme damit, denn sie sollten ja möglichst nicht beschädigt werden. Die Dinger sitzen ziemlich fest, aber ich möchte keine Gewalt anwenden. Kann mir jemand Helfen oder ein paar Tipps geben?



Ein bisschen gut dosierte "Gewalt" wirst du schon anwenden müssen um die dinger raus zu machen. ;-)


----------



## Landus (5. November 2011)

Das ist so ne sache, ich hab gerade noch ein bisschen rumprobiert, die lager haben sich kein stück bewegt, dafür hat der rahmen jetzt lauter kratzer und kleine dellen, und ich binn auf 180! Vor allem die an der Hauptschwinge direkt hinterm Tretlager machen probleme, da man die von der jeweils entgegengesetzten seite ausbauen muss, und man nur auf den Innenring schlagen kann. Wenn man auf den Innenring schlägt, ist das Lager ja quasi schon unbrauchbar.

Mann wie mich das alles ankotzt, der Rahmen ist nagelneu und noch keinen Meter bewegt worden, ich will da nicht drauf rumklopfen.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (5. November 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Das ist so ne sache, ich hab gerade noch ein bisschen rumprobiert, die lager haben sich kein stück bewegt, dafür hat der rahmen jetzt lauter kratzer und kleine dellen, und ich binn auf 180! Vor allem die an der Hauptschwinge direkt hinterm Tretlager machen probleme, da man die von der jeweils entgegengesetzten seite ausbauen muss, und man nur auf den Innenring schlagen kann. Wenn man auf den Innenring schlägt, ist das Lager ja quasi schon unbrauchbar.
> 
> Mann wie mich das alles ankotzt, der Rahmen ist nagelneu und noch keinen Meter bewegt worden, ich will da nicht drauf rumklopfen.



Hmm,
Ich hab meine Lager eigentlich immer ganz gut raus bekommen.


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2011)

warum schickste den Rahmen nicht am Stück zu Jü,
bevor du dran rum pfuscht?

Mann Mann Mann?!


----------



## Eimer+ (6. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> warum schickste den Rahmen nicht am Stück zu Jü,
> bevor du dran rum pfuscht?
> 
> Mann Mann Mann?!



So siehts aus!
Entweder Spezialwerkzeug und vernünftig machen, oder machen lassen, aber nicht an so nem teuren Teil einfach rumdängeln!!! Ist eigentlich deine Sache, aber für Lagerdemontage gibt es Werkzeug, mit dem man auch Lager mit engen Passungen locker raus bekommt. Beispiel --> kukko.com und rapidracerproducts.com
Vom Jü bekommst du einen Preis, der auch die Montage / Demontage berücksichtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (6. November 2011)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt davon ausgegangen das du wenigstens das Grundwerkzeug da hast, zum Lager auspressen.


----------



## Eimer+ (6. November 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Das ist so ne sache, ich hab gerade noch ein bisschen rumprobiert, die lager haben sich kein stück bewegt, dafür hat der rahmen jetzt lauter kratzer und kleine dellen, und ich binn auf 180! Vor allem die an der Hauptschwinge direkt hinterm Tretlager machen probleme, da man die von der jeweils entgegengesetzten seite ausbauen muss, und man nur auf den Innenring schlagen kann. Wenn man auf den Innenring schlägt, ist das Lager ja quasi schon unbrauchbar.
> 
> Mann wie mich das alles ankotzt, der Rahmen ist nagelneu und noch keinen Meter bewegt worden, ich will da nicht drauf rumklopfen.



Vorallem für das Hauptlager:

http://www.kukko.com/index.cfm/DE/abc_inside/


----------



## Landus (6. November 2011)

Leute, ich weis schon, wie man Lager auspresst/abzieht, habs ja schließlich in der Berufsschule gelernt Nur binn ich hier mit meinem Latein am ende, und ich trau mich nicht, da großartig Gewalt anzuwenden. Im Grunde ging es mir ja nur darum, den Rahmen nachträglich noch Eloxieren zu lassen, damit er etwas geschützt ist.

Aber andererseits, was können ein paar Wasserspritzer schon anrichten? Die Optik ist mir ja eigentlich wurst, da mir der Schmuddel-Look recht gut gefällt (Wiederspruch in sich selbst?^^) Und selbst wenn die Korrosion ihr Unwesen treibt, bezweifel ich, dass sich der Rahmen in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren einfach auflöst oder?
Also hab ich mich doch wieder umentschieden, der Rahmen bleibt Raw, und wird bei "Bedarf" mal mit Stahlwolle abgeschrubbelt.


----------



## tadea nuts (6. November 2011)

Hallo Landus,
sehr gute Entscheidung.
Ich hatte auch schon Probleme die Lager auszupressen - zum Glück konnte der JÜ alles wieder richten.
Meine Schwinge beim Pudel ist auch RAW, und ich habe da keine Bedenken. Und ich bin den Winter auch durchgefahren.  Welche Alu Legierung nun anfälliger ist, weiß ich nicht - und vor allem nicht in welcher Geschwindigkeit sich da Auswirkungen zeigen.


----------



## haedillus malus (10. November 2011)

Hallo Eimer+!

Ich dachte gerade, ich sehe mein Bike!! 

Die Stelle im Stadtwald kenne ich doch, das müsste doch direkt am Militärring/Nähe Friedrich-Schmidt-Str. auf dem kleinen Hügel sein oder evtl. auf dem Hügel an den Jan-Wiesen, liegt beides auch auf meiner Hausrunde.

Ich komme nämlich auch aus Köln und habe lustigerweise auch noch einen KEILER XA-Frame, einen der ersten aus Februar 2008 (Ich fahre ihn aber seit Mitte 2009 nicht mehr, XX-light Sonderbau vom Jü, ist leider etwas zu klein geraten, er schmückt zur Zeit mein Wohnzimmer!)!

Sorry, ach ja, es ging ja hier eigentlich um Bilder!

Beste Grüße




Eimer+ schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein Keiler XA mit einigen Änderungen:
> Peaknic Flatcrown, K9 ARC-Cups 1° mit CC IS40, Saint Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Pedale


----------



## Eimer+ (12. November 2011)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Hallo Eimer+!
> 
> 
> Die Stelle im Stadtwald kenne ich doch, das müsste doch direkt am Militärring/Nähe Friedrich-Schmidt-Str. auf dem kleinen Hügel sein oder evtl. auf dem Hügel an den Jan-Wiesen, liegt beides auch auf meiner Hausrunde.
> ...



Jo, ist die Stelle am Militärring...ist zu späterer Stunde immer sehr schönes Licht zum Fotografieren dort. Zum Fahren bin ich hauptsächlich aber 7geb und langsam auch im Bergischen unterwegs.
Ich vermute, ich weiss welchen XA du hast...raw mit viel roten Parts und Fox 40?


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. November 2011)

s. unten


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (12. November 2011)

so ein harttail würde sich bei mir auch noch gut machen 
nur leider finanziell einfach nicht zu machen 
aber ist schon ein hammer teil dein d422 

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## svennox (12. November 2011)

..gefällt mir 


Johnny Jape schrieb:


> s. unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (16. November 2011)

nachdem sich jetzt doch nochmal einiges geändert hat, mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand. 





Mehr Bilder natürlich im Album 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Wipp (16. November 2011)

das ist aber mal ein feines Teil  OBERFETT


----------



## Wipp (16. November 2011)

das ist aber mal ein feines Teil  OBERFETT


----------



## Koohgie (17. November 2011)

hier mal ein teil, ist so zu verkaufen....









bei interesse pm


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. November 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> hier mal ein teil, ist so zu verkaufen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiles Teilchen ......aber  verkaufen ....ne ne ne nene


----------



## Koohgie (18. November 2011)

ich hab den keller voll....das ding ist meinen bruder. der ist komplett auf enduro umgestiegen. wenn ich jetzt noch kohle über hätte dann würd ich ihn abkaufen. aber platz hab ich auch nicht...hier meins....




mein keller...



der ist zu voll.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (18. November 2011)

EDT : Weiße Griffe sehn aus, wie durchn aller wertesten gezogen :kotz:


----------



## Koohgie (18. November 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> EDT : Weiße Griffe sehn aus, wie durchn aller wertesten gezogen :kotz:



schreibt einer der sowas fährt.......von den griffen mal abgesehen...


----------



## Ripgid (18. November 2011)

@cocu
netter fuhrpark!


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. November 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> schreibt einer der sowas fährt.......von den griffen mal abgesehen...


Ich red nich von den Bikes die sind ja lecker. Aber die  Griffe sehen vom regen gebrauch halt bbäh aus  Davon ab ,die ergon griffe sind auch wat fürn A.... hab dann wieder normale montiert


----------



## Koohgie (18. November 2011)

und das nächste mal die stütze runter bevor du fotos machst....dat sieht nämlich ******** aus.....


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (22. November 2011)

bald ist mein traum bike vollendet 





m.f.g


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. November 2011)

Mach ma schwatte(schwarze) Strapsbänder ran dann passt et auch


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. November 2011)

jup , schwarze kabelbinder, sonst top


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (22. November 2011)

war schon in planung habs aber auf den tag verschoben an dem der lrs und die kefü getauscht wird 

m.f.g


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (22. November 2011)

ach was ich noch fragen wollte weiß jemand obs nen passenden kettenstreben schutz für den keiler gibt 
wenn nich nehm ich lenkerband.

m.f.g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (23. November 2011)

Nö,
gibt's nix. 
Muß man erfinderisch sein. Ich hab auch schon einiges probiert aber das optimum hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## schwerter (23. November 2011)

@alpensuchtii: absolut porno das teilchen. schön diese schweinchen


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. November 2011)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> nachdem sich jetzt doch nochmal einiges geändert hat, mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Für mich eins der schönsten DDU´s ever
Viel Spaß damit

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (23. November 2011)

@Schwerter:  naja porno weiß nich ganz, dazu muss und werde ich noch einige teile tauschen aber trotzdem danke 

m.f.g


----------



## Mr.Sound (23. November 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Wow Für mich eins der schönsten DDU´s ever
> Viel Spaß damit
> 
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Vielen Dank, auch an Wipp  

@AlpenSuchtii: Klar Porno! 

Jetzt sind noch kurzer Hand neue Bremsen dazu gekommen, dementsprechend muss noch die hintere Bremsleitung gekürzt werden 





Gruß Sven


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. November 2011)

hammerhart !!
NEID )
gefällt mir echt sehr gut !!
ist die bos ne 160er ?


----------



## Mr.Sound (24. November 2011)

Danke!

Die Bos is "nur" ne 140er, fühlt sich aber nach mehr an als viele anderen mit  mehr Federweg  

Gruß Sven


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (30. Dezember 2011)

so pedalen, kefü, griffe und kettenblatt neu jetz fehlt nur noch der lrs 





m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (31. Dezember 2011)

AlpenSuchtii schrieb:


> so pedalen, kefü, griffe und kettenblatt neu jetz fehlt nur noch der lrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ein Keiler zum Verlieben. Einfach ein Traum auf zwei Räder


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (31. Dezember 2011)

du sagst es, ist in der tat mein traum rad und wird dieses mal auch länger als nur ne saison gefahren

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. Januar 2012)

@Mr Sound:

Auf deinen ganzen Bildern sieht deine Wildsau immer so extremst sauber aus.

Auch ein Mensch, der nach jeder Fahrt zum Wasserschlauch greift  ?

Habe mir mal das Alutech Cheaptrick durch den Kopf gehen lassen und werde wohl zugreifen.


----------



## Mr.Sound (5. Januar 2012)

Im Sommer mehr im Winter weniger  Irgendwann fallen die Dreckbollen von alleine ab.

Die Entscheidung wirste nicht bereuen

Gruß Sven


----------



## sap (13. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand für mich Bilder ein L oder XL Hardride? Gerne mit Gewicht und Partliste 

Vielleicht reicht es ja dieses Jahr wider erwarten doch für einen Hardride-Rahmen, alles andere ist grad preislich nicht drin. Wäre eine Ergänzung zu einem Helius FR, dass dann wieder von 180mm auf 160mm rückgebaut wird und etwas leichter werden soll.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2012)

Hier auch nochmal  -mit sinnigem Foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (13. Januar 2012)

deine geile XA will doch keiner sehn, geh fort


----------



## Pudelreiter (6. Februar 2012)

mein SlopePudel mal wieder:
jetz mit 66  



(sry für die bildquali, hatte nur mein handy zur hand)


----------



## 2und4zig (6. Februar 2012)

Sehr cooler Slopepudel, der rohe Rahmen kommt im Sonnenlicht gut


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (6. Februar 2012)

super pudel!  kettenblatt, kefü, bremsen und vllt nen slr oder irgendwas in der art und dann würd ichs glatt nehmen


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. Februar 2012)

geil der pudel


----------



## Guerill0 (27. Februar 2012)

5 Bikes sind aktuell eines zu viel. 
Die Sau gibts im Bikemarkt => http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/463188/cat/500


----------



## BertU (28. Februar 2012)

Schicke Wildsau


----------



## 2und4zig (23. März 2012)

Schön wars mit ihm, aber jetzt gibts was anderes.

Ich habe noch den Dämpfer davon. Hat hier jemand Interesse an einem FOX DHX 5.0 in 222mm? Er hat nur 2 Probefahrten mitgemacht, ist wie neu. Wenn ihr wollt auch mit den Buchsen für den Pudel!


----------



## mindfactory (7. April 2012)

My First Wildsau !
 Noch nicht ganz fertig ab endlich fahrbar!Wie schwer sind eure Hardride Fr Schweinchen?Wollte eigentlich unter 16kg bleiben mit geplanter absenkbarer Stütze,wird aber schwer mit der Bereifung!
15,95 kg wiegt es so wie es dasteht!


----------



## schwerter (8. April 2012)

Mein schmuckes stück kOmmt an die 19 Kilo.ich liebe jedes Gramm .auch wenn ich bei einer Tour ans fluchen komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paede92 (10. April 2012)

Rahmen: Alutech Keiler WC

Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Wc

Federgabel: Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup 2012

Laufräder: SixPack Resident Felgen, DtSwiss 240S/340 Naben

Reifen:
vo. Onza Ibex DH
hi. Onza Ibex DH

Kasette: Sram Red PG970 Downhill

Wechsel-Schalthebel: Sram X.9

Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant
Kettenblatt SixPack
Kette: Sram
Kettenführung: SixPack

Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR

Lenker: SixPack

Vorbau: Sixpack Splitz

Steuersatz: K9 -2grad Lagerschalen + IS Steuersatz Canecreek

Griffe: Sixpack

Sattelstütze: Alutech

Sattel: BBB


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (10. April 2012)

Sehr geiles Teil. 
Was wiegt er denn?


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. April 2012)

Weiß zu gefallen die Sau..  wobei es ja eher ein Frischling zu seien scheint. Schaut noch so jungfräulich aus, so ohne Staub und Dreck und so.
Du hast nich zufällig ein Gewicht von der LR Kombie mit den Schlappen drauf?


----------



## paede92 (10. April 2012)

muss noch an die waage
aber denke etwas um die 17


----------



## paede92 (10. April 2012)

danke, das bike wurde eine saison gefahren.
dann habe ich den rahmen poliert, alles auseinader gebaut und wieder neu aufgebaut
es sind noch "schwere" speichen drin aber ich denke beide zusammen an die: 4.5 - 4.6 kg mit schläuchen


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. April 2012)

paede92 schrieb:


> ....... das bike wurde eine saison gefahren.
> dann habe ich den rahmen poliert, alles auseinader gebaut und wieder neu aufgebaut.......



Ich behaupte mal das sich das echt gelohnt hat, schaut echt gut aus.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (10. April 2012)

wie schon mal klasse keiler


----------



## tadea nuts (10. April 2012)

Geiler Keiler! Welche Rahmengröße? Bei der Sattelstütze kannst Du noch einiges an Gewicht einsparen - die ist verdammt schwer.


----------



## paede92 (10. April 2012)

Danke allen

ist grösse M
ich bestelle mir noch die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (11. April 2012)

@ Mindfactory: Wie macht sich der Luftdämpfer in der Sau? Sonst hieß es immer, dass Luftdämpfer in der Wildsau nicht so gut funktionieren. Ich binn zur Zeit auch am überlegen, ob ich mir vielleicht nen Luftdämpfer hole, binn aber unschlüssig...

@paede92: Geiler Keiler, thats it!


----------



## Landus (11. April 2012)

Achso, hab fast vergessen, dass dashier ein Bilder-Threat ist, also mal meine Sau:

Im Keller/Stall





In freier Wildbahn:





Und dank 1x10 Antrieb mit großer Kasette und kleinem 32er Kettenblatt auch bergauf noch recht angenehm fahrbar unt trotzdem absolut Bikepark-tauglich.
Der hässliche Sattel wird noch gegen einen Schwarz/Roten SDG Bel Air getauscht, der hoffentlich bald mal geliefert wird...
Fragen, Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind stets willkommen


----------



## Piefke (11. April 2012)

@Landus: Sieht gut aus. Die bunten Aufkleber auf der Gabel wären nicht mein Ding, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache.
Fährst du kurz oder lang hinten?


----------



## Landus (11. April 2012)

Ich fahr hinten die lange Einstellung und 200mm. Wenn ich den Dämpfer in der Einstellung mit weniger Federweg fahre, stößt leider der Reifen ans Sitzrohr. Bei 200mm ist es auch schon recht knapp. Wenn ich die kürzere Hinterbaueinstellung wähle, stößt der Reifen auch bei 200mm ans Sitzrohr. Somit ist die lange Kettenstrebe mit Dämpfer auf 200mm die einzige Einstellung, bei der der Reifen genug  Platz hat... Ist ein M-Rahmen. Bei Größe L funktionieren die anderen Einstellungen vermutlich auch, aber Wurscht...


----------



## tadea nuts (11. April 2012)

Mal meine Wildsau team wird derzeit neu aufgebaut.


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. April 2012)

moin,
ich suche einen adapter von pm auf is2000 für meine neue boxxer 2012 in kombination mit ner gustav m
hat zufällig jemand was rumliegen?
grüße in die runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (12. April 2012)

@ landus : Egal wie "hässlich " der Sattel auch sein mag ,hauptsache DEIN Allerwertester fühlt sich auch nach Std darauf wohl  Nen Spezi toupe is janz nett oder SQ LAbs


----------



## Landus (12. April 2012)

Geht nicht drum, dass der Sattel hässlich ist, es geht drum, dass ich den notgedrungen von meinem alten Ghost-Hardtail geklaut habe, weil der eigentlich vorgesehene noch immer nicht da ist, und ich mich nicht auf die Sattelstütze setzen wollte


----------



## wolfi (14. April 2012)

gerade eben auf einer kleinen freeride - runde im teutoburger wald...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## mastercremaster (15. April 2012)

Das ist ja die Wildsau auf der ich Geschmack auf Alutech und meine Sau bekommen habe!
Hi wolfi! Kannst du dich noch erinnern, dass im Jahr 2003 einer (ich) aus Osnabrück zum illegalen Schlammrennen beim Zweischlingen gekommen ist um deine Wildsau Probe zu fahren?
Dank Dir nochmal, 11 Jahre später.
Ich habe meine Sau immer noch. Stelle demnächst mal bilder rein.
Im Album sind auch 2 Eindrücke von meiner Sau zu sehen. Sie wurde aber jetzt vom Downhiller wieder zur Enduro umgerüstet.
Ich liebe das Ding noch immer und würde es nicht abgeben und Du bist Schuld daran.
Grüße aus Frankfurt von Hendrik


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2012)

moin hendrik!
jetzt wo du es sagst erinnere ich mich.
die sau ist schon ein geiles rad. ich geb sie auch nicht mehr her.
es freut mich total, dass du deine sau noch hast und vor allem dass ich schuld bin
und das einzige update bei mir war vor einigen wochen ein neuer dämpfer...
ansonsten fahre ich sie noch exakt so wie 2003 aufgebaut.
viele grüsse
wolfi


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. April 2012)

@landus
Gefällt mir richtig gut

@wolfi&mastercremaster
Kann euch nur beipflichten und werde mich auch nie von meiner trennen können und da es ja um Bilder geht, hier noch eins vom kleinen Schweinchen



Gruß Jens!


----------



## Philippster (27. April 2012)

Abend Zusammen,

so hier auch mal meine kürzlich erworbene Wildsau.
Ich habe das Bike zu einem sehr sehr günstigen Preis bekommen.....bei dem Preis habe ich garnicht groß überlegt sondern direkt mitgenommen

Musste nur noch ein paar neue Buchsen für Dämpfer und Hinterbau drehe da die ziemlich verschlissenen waren.
Jetzt habe ich noch neue Bremsen drauf gemacht und ein paar gebrauchte Laufräder drauf geschraubt

Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen welches Baujahr das ist ich schätze mal das es schon ziemlich alt ist, da ich diese Wippe mit dem coolen Wildsau-Schriftzug noch nie gesehen habe


----------



## wolfi (27. April 2012)

Glückwunsch! das ist eine alte wildsau dh! ist noch aus der zeit vor jürgen. der rahmen ist bei nicolai geschweißt worden. es gab seinerzeit 10 stück davon. alter geschätzt ca 12-13 jahre. 
viel spaß mit dem gerät!
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. April 2012)

Hier mal mein Schweinchen


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. April 2012)

hier noch mal in groß...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ich hoffe sie gefällt...
bin für kritik offen
gruß ins rudel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (28. April 2012)

schaut gut aus, aber...

Trettlager ist sehr hoch, hast schon mal den Dämpfer stück runtergehangen?
oder taugt´s dir so?
auf jeden Fall


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. April 2012)

Wirklich schicke Sau
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. April 2012)

Danke für´s Positive Feedback...
Hier noch mal ein Bild mit SC...


----------



## hnx (30. April 2012)

Optisch passt die SC besser finde ich.

Aber warum ist das Tretlager so hoch, zipfel? Kann ja nicht nur optisce Täuschung wg der HS sein.

/EDIT: seh schon, hast die höchste Position beim Dämpfer gewählt.


----------



## KaiKaisen (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. Mai 2012)

Kleines update in Tourenversion mit leichtem LRS.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (1. Mai 2012)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


>



Schönes CT


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. Mai 2012)

@ baumschubser   
was wiegt denn das gute stück?
übrigens sehr schick...
gruß ins rudel


----------



## hnx (1. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie fürchte ich, daß mein CT bald harten Zuwachs bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Mai 2012)

@baumschubser
Die Sau ist mal richtig hart Sehr genialer Aufbau und viel Spaß damit
und KaiKaisens CT ist auch klasse
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. Mai 2012)

Danke, Leute.
Gewicht reiche ich nach, hab's selber so noch nicht gewogen.


----------



## schwerter (2. Mai 2012)

@wurstzipfel: Immer wieder schön Bilder von Deiner Sau zu sehn. Mein Meinung kennst Du ja schon. Dir und dem Schweinchen eine schöne und heile Saison.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. Mai 2012)

Nachtrag: Meine Hängewaage sagt 17,37 Kilo für meine Sau.


----------



## rsem (7. Mai 2012)

mindfactory schrieb:


> My First Wildsau !
> Noch nicht ganz fertig ab endlich fahrbar!Wie schwer sind eure Hardride Fr Schweinchen?Wollte eigentlich unter 16kg bleiben mit geplanter absenkbarer Stütze,wird aber schwer mit der Bereifung!
> 15,95 kg wiegt es so wie es dasteht!


 
tolles bike, toller Aufbau


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2012)

Mal ne frage an die Säue ... was muß man ungefähr für einen Wildsau frame auf den tisch legen gebraucht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (7. Mai 2012)

neu 1000 â¬ plus DÃ¤mpfer
gebraucht gibtÂ´s grade einen fÃ¼r 350 â¬ im Bikemarkt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2012)

ja die hardride sau .... meine aber eher eine Normale sau

Wie fährt sich denn die hardride sau ?


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (7. Mai 2012)

Oje


----------



## Piefke (7. Mai 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ja die hardride sau .... meine aber eher eine Normale sau


Was verstehst du unter "normaler Sau"?


----------



## hnx (7. Mai 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "normaler Sau"?



Naja,

normale Sau





und Wildsau halt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2012)

WILdsau dh


----------



## rsem (8. Mai 2012)

Wildsau dh gibts neu nicht mehr, du meinst bestimmt den Keiler.
Ich bin schon seit vielen Jahren begeistert davon. Tiefer Schwerpunkt,
handlich, verspielt und absolut top Qualität mit super Service.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Mai 2012)

ICH habe nach gebraucht gefragt , was die neu kosten kann ich ja auf der HP nach lesen


----------



## wolfi (8. Mai 2012)

moin,
das war ein schnäppchen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270966799515&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123
gruß
wolfi


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (8. Mai 2012)

Sag uns doch erstmal was du überhaupt für nen einsatzzweck benötigst. 
Willst du DH fahren FR, ED, AM????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Mai 2012)

EHer freeride aber mir ist der lenkWinkel zu steil und Das TretLager zu hoch bei der hardride sau ,und eine Geo auf kosten des FederWegs ist blöde


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. Mai 2012)

Wieviel Federweg hättste denn gerne?
ich mein, das hängt doch alles von den verschiedenen Dämpferaufnahmen ab, bei einem 200/57 Dämpfer kann man eig. ganz gut mit den Winkeln rumspielen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Mai 2012)

200 mm wäre schon ganz gerne der Wunsch ......


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. Mai 2012)

200 mm sind ja eh nur mit 200/57mm Dämpfer zu erreichen, das heißt max. 3 von 4 mögliche Dämpferaufnahmen unten (auch mit der 3. wird's schon verdammt eng, Tretlagerhöhe dann knapp 37cm, LW keine Ahnung).
Bei 180mm sieht's natürlich anders aus.


----------



## rsem (8. Mai 2012)

Ich würde dir den Keiler mit ner 180er Einfachbrücke empfehlen.
Geht voll gut, Federweg hinten auf 190mm stellen, dann sind noch viele Winkel verstellbar. Hast dann nen Freerider mit DH-Qualitäten.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (8. Mai 2012)

Am besten nen Keiler XA
Aber den bekommt man schwer und gebraucht wahrscheinlich garnicht.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Mai 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Am besten nen *Keiler XA*
> Aber den bekommt man schwer und gebraucht wahrscheinlich garnicht.



Die Dinger sind echt selten... ...aber gut 
Muss mal aktuelles Foto machen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (8. Mai 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind echt selten... ...aber gut
> Muss mal aktuelles Foto machen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Genau wegen deinem bin ich drauf gekommen ;-)


----------



## rsem (9. Mai 2012)

Keiler DH mit 66rc3  --einfach genial das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenSuchtii (9. Mai 2012)

Fette Farbkombi  steht dem Keiler echt richtig gut!


----------



## Gnarly (16. Mai 2012)

Darf ich hier kurz die Frage einwerfen, welche Kurbel mit Kettenführung für eine 2008er Wildsau Hardride empfehlenswert wäre? Wäre für Tipps in meinem Topic dazu sehr dankbar.


----------



## haedillus malus (22. Mai 2012)

Doch, gibt es gebraucht, evtl. würde ich mich von meinem *KEILER XA FRAME* trennen, obwohl ich an ihm hänge, ich fahre ihn nur seit langem nicht mehr.

*KEILER XA FRAME Modell März 2008, Größe M, Farbe raw, aufpreispflichtige Ausführung Superlight 
Sonderbau: Sitzrohr 440 mm statt 420 mm, einstellbare Kettenstrebe 10 mm länger als Serie
Hinterbau 150 mm, 2 Steckachsen, Standard und Superlight
Wippe/Umlenkhebel Update auf Modell 2009 (O-Ton Jürgen "heftigere" Anlenkung), Farbe raw
Sämtliche Schrauben/Bolzen TITAN Senkkopf in Alurosetten wahlweise natur und rot
Sämtliche Lager kurz nach Kauf gegen SKF Lager getauscht (ich kann halt nicht anders), neuwertige Originallager vorhanden
Steuersatz FSA ORBIT EXTREME PRO Reduced 1,5 auf 1,1/8 Zoll schwarz
MARZOCCHI ROCO TST R COIL 241 x 76 mm Dämpfer 2008, DSP Titanfeder 450er und 500er
MANITOU EVOLVER ISX 6 AIR 241 x 76 mm (Ersatzdämpfer, wenige kurze Testfahrten) 2008
(Natürlich kann man dank diverser Dämpferaufnahmen auch kürzere Dämpfer fahren)
*
Ich bin den Keiler XA von Mai 2008 bis Juli 2009 ca. 600 Km Enduro und FR light gefahren, dann Schulterverletzung (Tossy 3), da war dann erst einmal Pause.

Mir ist der Rahmen leider doch etwas zu klein, zudem ist er mir eine Nummer zu heftig, übersteigt mein Fahrkönnen bzw. meine Fahrweise.
Ich kann ihn nicht ansatzweise ausfahren, daher bin ich 2010 auf einen etwas zivileren Rahmen umgestiegen.

Seit August 2009 ziert der KEILER XA frame somit meine Wohnzimmer-Wand und sollte da auch hängen bleiben, aber es ist eigentlich zu schade um ihn.

Angeboten habe ich ihn bisher noch nie, wollte ihn eigentlich aus Sentimentalität behalten, aber wenn er in gute Hände kommt, zucke ich!

Bei Interesse schickt mir eine PN oder email!

Beste Grüße Frank



$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Am besten nen Keiler XA
> Aber den bekommt man schwer und gebraucht wahrscheinlich garnicht.


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Mai 2012)

mal mit neuer gabel,dämpfer und bremsen
( Hope Tech V2 / Fox DHX 5.0 2012 mit Kashima / Fox 36 Van Factory 180mm Kashima )
jetzt reichts .-)


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Mai 2012)

und noch mal von der anderen seite 
bin offen für anregung und kritik.
für die bremsen kommen noch schwarze stahlflexleitungen.
gruß ins rudel...


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Mai 2012)

und was wiegts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (26. Mai 2012)

aktuell 16,5kg


----------



## wurstzipfel (26. Mai 2012)

noch mal im hellen...


----------



## Landus (26. Mai 2012)

Geile Sau, die roten Kamikaze-Felgen sehen klasse aus


----------



## wurstzipfel (26. Mai 2012)

Danke.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2012)

Mein "Enduro" im aktuellen Bauzustand. Sehr steiler Sitzwinkel, Waden vorausgesetzt kommt man jeden Berg hoch. 

2011er Alutech Keiler XA, einer der letzten bevor das Modell (ich schätze mangels Marktakzeptanz) eingestampft worden ist.

200mm vorn 
200mm hinten (in 5 Jahren bestimmt Standart im CC Segment)

Neu sind:
Roco mit Titanfeder
Straitline Silent Guide
Maxxis Pellen

So gehts wohl auch unverändert durch die 2011er Saison, 
kann mich noch nicht durchringen das Sitzrohr aufzureiben und so ne flimsige Reverb zu verbauen, die Thomson ist so angenehm... ...unauffällig.

Laufräder bleiben bis 2012 weil Helmchentuned schon als Hobby teuer genug ist und die Gabelabstimmung wird erst im Sommer fertig. 

Gewicht: Bissl über 17kg, aber der Fahrer wiegt fahrfertig 110kg, da ist das geschenkt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Mai 2012)

Einfach nur nen geiler Keiler dein "Enduro"


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2012)

Ich prügel das hier in Hof auch die Berge hoch. 31er Blatt und 11-36er Kassette.
Irgendwann ist halt entweder die Wade oder die Lunge am Ende. Bei aktuell 48cm Wadenumfang meist die Lunge 

Aber der Sitzwinkel liegt so ca. bei 73°, damit kommt man gesittet den Berg hoch. Hinterbau wippt auch mit dem 31er Blatt im Sitzen nicht groß nach. Für 200mm Hub sehr human. Bergauf zwar keine Gemse, aber es geht. Man sollte halt nicht zuviel erwarten. 

Sobald der Horizont kippt belohnt dich die Kiste natürlich doppelt und dreifach, liegt halt wie so ne Kiste halt liegt. Fürs Fahrwerk sitz ich ja an der Quelle. 

Im Vergleich zum Amtsvorgänger (Wildsau Enduro) berg*auf* *und *berg*ab* das deutlich bessere Rad (und der Rahmen ist sogar leichter). 

MfG
Stfan


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Mai 2012)

sowas wird hier bei uns auch gerade aufgebaut 
auch zum touren gedacht
wobei das bild nicht aktuell ist 
kurbel ist jetzt eine neue xt
dämpfer cc db luft
1mal10 




nicht meins


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2012)

Sieht sau schick aus mit dem tief runtergezogenen Oberrohr, aber eigentlich unnötig. Das Rad hat auch so ausreichend Schrittfreiheit. (Oberrohr setzt ca bei 32cm Sitzrohrhöhe an).

Das auf dem Bild ist aber ein Keiler DH? Ich seh da nen Absatz im Sitzrohr und die 1-Kettenblatt-Kettenstrebe. (gerade, nicht mit Knick wie bei mir)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (27. Mai 2012)

der keiler xa is echt klasse! ne schwarze boxxer würde aber besser passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (27. Mai 2012)

muss ich den besitzer mal fragen 
ich hab nur teile rangeschraubtkeiler 
dh/xa mischling denk ich
extra kurze kettenstrebe


sieht in echt richtig gut aus 
ich mach mal ein bild vom fertigem zustand


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. Mai 2012)

auf jeden fall ne  " geile sau "  
gruß ins rudel...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> muss ich den besitzer mal fragen
> ich hab nur teile rangeschraubtkeiler
> dh/xa mischling denk ich
> extra kurze kettenstrebe
> ...



Ja so Sonderbauten gabs vom Jürgen ja ohne Ende.
Mein XA hat auch alle Gussets vom WC Modell und wiegt sehr wenig...
...die langen Kettenstreben find ich übrigens gut. Lassen das Rad gut klettern. Auch das der Lenkwinkel nicht so abartig flach ist wie bei den meisten 200mm Radeln tut der Fahrbarkeit echt gut. 

Ich bin nicht Fabien Barel, ich brauch keine 63 Grad Lenkwinkel. 
MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mr.Sound (27. Mai 2012)

3*Wildsau auf einem haufen... 





Gruß Sven


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Mai 2012)

SAUgut.


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Mai 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ja so Sonderbauten gabs vom Jürgen ja ohne Ende.
> 
> Stefan



stimmt ich hab ja auch lang überlegt mir ein trail xa sonderbauen zulassen 
doch dann hatte ich meinen unfall 
und der jü bauts nicht mehr 
aber meine fanes 008  ist auf jedenfall ein guter ersatz


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (28. Mai 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> sowas wird hier bei uns auch gerade aufgebaut
> auch zum touren gedacht
> wobei das bild nicht aktuell ist
> kurbel ist jetzt eine neue xt
> ...




Ob das Teil jemals fertig wird??
Naja, Franz kann mit seiner Hand ja eh noch nicht fahren.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Mai 2012)

hehe gute frage 
ich kann net schrauben   wegen meiner hand 
er net fahrn                     wegen seiner hand
dream team 
du bist auch raus 
dieses jahr sind wir ne ganz schöne alutech invalidentruppe
naja so schonen wir unser material
bild


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (28. Mai 2012)

Ob`s am Material liegt?
Nein,natürlich nicht.
Würd mal sagen - Altersschwäche 
Eigentlich kann`s nur noch besser werden.
Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht erarbeitet die "Materialschonende Fahrweise" der Fanes ja so einen "Unzerstörbar-Ruf" wie das eigene Klientel dem 301 *duck und weg*

MfG
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Mai 2012)

tzzz stefan 
allerdings meins wird echt geschont dieses jahr


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. Mai 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht erarbeitet die "Materialschonende Fahrweise" der Fanes ja so einen "Unzerstörbar-Ruf" wie das eigene Klientel dem 301 *duck und weg*
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Das Bike wird an die Wand gehängt und zu Feiertagen wird nen Eimer modder drüber gekippt.Und dann zu behaupten das Bike wird nicht geschont.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (29. Mai 2012)

Bei mir kannst du Outdoor Spray bestellen, da kommt der Schmodder gleichmäßiger auf den rahmen.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2012)

Schöne Schweinchen hier
und 
@ Lord Helmchen
Ist wirklich klasse geworden

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## JJspeeD (4. Juni 2012)

Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Komplett neues Fahrwerk! Gewicht kommt noch, wenn dann endlich meine Waage eintrifft.


Ewig her der Post,aber es ist einfach sooo gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2012)

Geiles Rad, Lord ! Gönn' dir irgendwann noch eine schöne Kurbel.


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. Juni 2012)

echt schöne karre !


----------



## Philippster (7. Juni 2012)

Abend Zusammen,

so habe meien doch schon etwas ältere Wildsau auch fertig aufgebaut 

Steht aber leider schon wieder zum Verkauf da ich mit der Geo nicht klar komme und der Rahmen etwas zu klein für mich ist.


----------



## JJspeeD (8. Juni 2012)

Mein neues paar teile werden noch geändert


----------



## Landus (8. Juni 2012)

Wow, fetter Köter Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Juni 2012)

Ein Köter mit G-Boxx 2.
Ich dacht die wären ausgestorben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## JJspeeD (8. Juni 2012)

Danke danke.
Das teil ist im neuzustand .
Hab aber paar probleme mit der gboxx2 die gänge gehen nicht richtig rein und beim festen antritt kanckt da was.

Und wenn ich das Hr mit dem Spanner festmache lässt es sich schwer tretten.

Kann ich eigentlich eine stinknormale 150x12mm Nabe dort einbauen mit einem SS Kit ?


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2012)

Du kannst doch das Hinterrad über die Madenschrauben in den Ausfallenden einstellen.

Normale Nabe mit SS Kit geht, alles andere ist sinnlos.

Hier sind Bilder von meinem: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/4098

Am besten ist ein Chris King oder Surly Ritzel, die sind nach unten dicker und fressen sich nicht so in die Nabe.


----------



## JJspeeD (8. Juni 2012)

Die Maden schraube hab ich garnicht..
Werde mal gleich noch mal nachschauen ^^..Rad wurde heute geliefert .

Das wichtigste ist grad im moment das das knacken der gboxx weg geht das hört sich einfach nur komisch an wie die gänge nicht richtig einrasten würden.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2012)

Geh' mal auf die Nicolai-Seite, da gab es einige Videos zur Gboxx 2. 

Hier sieht man die Madenschraube rechts oberhalb von der Achsmutter:








Wo hast du denn den Rahmen her ?

Rasselt die Schaltung immer oder nur beim Schalten unter Last ? Das solltest du eh vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJspeeD (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich runter schalte oder hoch .
Hab jetzt einfach mal beim rollen geschaltet ohne rein zu tretten. Dann geht es eigentlich ganz gut ist halt unterschiedlich .
Und wenn ich manche einfach im rollen in den gesammte federweg rein.."preche" knackt die kurbel bzw das getriebe manchmal auch.

Das Rad hab ich aus Bayern die Gboxx war 2010 beim service und war 2011 nicht im einsatz.

Hab leider keine Maden schraube hinten werde mir aber welche aus dem baumarkt besorgen  -

Werde morgen oder heute noch ein video machen und schaue ob ich die geräusche festhalten kann.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2012)

Schreib am besten an Nicolai wegen des Geräusches, die haben meine Box auch sehr schnell geserviced.


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Juni 2012)

@JJspeeD
ist ja ein heißes teil...
was bringt der köter denn auf die waage,
ist er schon entwurmt und gechippt ?


----------



## JJspeeD (8. Juni 2012)

Hatte ihn nicht an der wage aber locker 22 - 24 Kg .
Macht aber jetzt schon spass damit rum zu gurcken,werde morgen damit mal eine kleine strecke fahren. Danach kommt ein service für die gboxx.


----------



## svennox (9. Juni 2012)

ihr seid solche Säue  ..  .. 
(alutech Wildsau Pudel FR WorldCup)


----------



## JJspeeD (9. Juni 2012)

Danke  .
Nexte Woche kommt ein neuen Dämpfer und der Aufkleber am Hauptrahmen kommt ab.
Dann irgentwann eine Boxxer mit Sunline Vorbau,Lenker,Griffe. Hope bremsen und Hope Naben etc


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. Juni 2012)

was hast du denn vor?
ist doch so schon ne geile waffe..
mfg.und gruß ins rudel, der marko


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2012)

Ich würds so leicht wie möglich machen. Unter 18kg kommt man eh kaum und das Ding fährt sich wie ein Panzer.


----------



## JJspeeD (11. Juni 2012)

So soll es mal aussehen

Rahmen: Pudel Dh Gboxx2 L
Steuersatz: Alutech Dh 
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Kage Tune C 
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Race 
Vorbau: Sunline Boxxer Dm 
Lenker: Sunline V-One
Griffe: Sunline Lock-On
Bremsen: Hope V2 oder M6 denke eher an die M6 mit 205 Saw Scheiben.
Pedalen: Sunline Dh
Klemme: Hope Qr
Sattel: Sdg I-Fly
Stütze: Sdg Micro I-Beam 
Felgen: Mavic Ex721 oder Ex729
Naben: Hope Pro2 Vr / Hr
Reifen: Highroller 2.5 Vr / Hr
Schläuche: Maxxis Dh Light.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Juni 2012)

Der Pudel ist einfach nur
und da es ja um kleine Schweinchen geht, hier mal wieder ein aktuelles von meiner Sau



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. Juni 2012)

sehr sehr schicke sau...


----------



## wolfi (6. Juli 2012)

so,
hier jetzt mal nach 10 jahren ein kleines update:
ziel war von den 20kg einiges einzusparen.
und ich habe es geschafft das gewicht von ursprünglich 20,25kg auf nun aktuell 16,10 kg zu drücken.
die super t doppelbrücke ist rausgeflogen und hat einer lyrik mit dh-kit platz gemacht. die sauschweren dh laufräder mit den bleischweren contis sind einem xt-laufradsatz mit hans dampf (schlauchlos) gewichen.
aber die alten laufräder werden auf jeden fall weiterhin im bikepark eingesetzt werden.
alles in allem fährt sich das teil jetzt wie eine feder 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## radiKarl (15. Juli 2012)

Aloha,
hier mein Hardride mit nichtmehr ganz aktueller Ausstattung




Das nächste Bild kommt dann in "Sauber", mit aktueller Ausstattung und, wie ich hoffe, mit entlackten Rahmen.


----------



## Tob1as (31. Juli 2012)

Auf VitalMTB ! Thema: "Euopäische Bikes die nicht in taiwanesischen Katalogen zu finden sind"


----------



## Landus (13. August 2012)

Hier mal noch ein Bild von meinem Fuhrpark:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (14. August 2012)

Landus,

sind das Northshore Griffe am Fanes?
Wenn ja, kannst du mal bitte den Umfang durchgeben?
Wenn nein, dann bitte Marke/Typ und Umfang. 

Danke.


----------



## radiKarl (14. August 2012)

Ist das Hardride unlackiert oder mit Klarlack überzogen?


----------



## schwerter (14. August 2012)

Meine Sau auf dem Altissimo. Eindrücke die ich nie vergessen werde. @Jens: Du hattest Recht


----------



## Landus (14. August 2012)

Die Griffe sind die "Lizard Skins Logo Lockon". Sehen so ähnlich aus wie die Northshore. Den Durchmesser kann ich dir morgen mal sagen. Der Grip ist ausgezeichnet. Nach 2 Wochen Dauereinsatz zeigen die Griffe noch nicht die geringsten Abnutzungserscheinungen.

Die Sau ist raw ohne Klarlack, und kriegt jetzt langsam eine schöne Patina

Edith sagt: Die Griffe haben einen Durchmesser von 31mm.


----------



## schwerter (18. August 2012)




----------



## schwerter (18. August 2012)




----------



## wolfi (18. August 2012)

Sehr schöne bilder! Wo ist das? Eine lyrik habe ich mittlerweile ebenfalls verbaut und schlauchlos reifen. 
Gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (18. August 2012)

Auf dem Altisimo, schreibt er oben. 
Gardasee


----------



## wolfi (18. August 2012)

Ok, wer scrollen kann ist klar im vorteil 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## schwerter (18. August 2012)

altissimo.es war das geilste was wir uns bis jetzt besorgt haben. ich würde mein Schweinchen immer wieder dort hoch jagen. werde diese Tour nie vergessen. traumhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (18. August 2012)

Ja dort gibt es wirklich einige traumhafte trails. Hab diese Jahr auch wieder paar dort gemacht.


----------



## hnx (18. August 2012)

Krasser Stirnstempel, da hätte ich echt Angst.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (18. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Krasser Stirnstempel, da hätte ich echt Angst.



??


----------



## wolfi (18. August 2012)

schwerter schrieb:


> altissimo.es war das geilste was wir uns bis jetzt besorgt haben. ich würde mein Schweinchen immer wieder dort hoch jagen. werde diese Tour nie vergessen. traumhaft.



Biste den altissimo komplett hoch geradelt? respekt! das habe ich mitte der 90ziger das letzte mal mit einem hardtail gemacht, danach nur noch geshuttelt oder mit der seilbahn von malcesine aus. da gibt es auf der ostseite richtung süden super geile alte maultier pfade :thumbup:
ich will auch mal wieder an den lago...
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## hnx (18. August 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> ??



Schaftlänge oberhalb des Vorbaus.


----------



## schwerter (18. August 2012)

Bin mit der Seilbahn erst und dann hoch, was mir allerdings völlig gereicht hat. Nach der Passo Nota Tour wollte ich nicht mehr. Die Familie hat unten gewartet und der zeitliche Rahmen war schon arg ausgereizt. Die Abfahrt war schon was ganz besonderes. Nur das Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt. Will wieder 
@hnx: Manchmal ist es besser einen STIRNSTEMPEL zu haben, vielleicht wird die Gabel ja noch wo anders gebraucht, spart zumindest Geld. Aber ich habe ihn Glockenstempel getauft


----------



## hnx (18. August 2012)

Siehe meine Fotos, habe auch einen ungekürzten Schaft an der Sektor


----------



## schwerter (18. August 2012)

Das zweite Bild ist vom Passo Rocchetta.


----------



## Ins4n3 (20. August 2012)

Dem DH-Keiler mal die Sporen gegeben. Steht übrigens zum Verkauf die Sau! (Komplett oder Frameset)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LouiLou (21. August 2012)

Hier ist meine Wildsau <3 bin super zufrieden, total schnell und wendig!!


----------



## rsem (30. August 2012)

Keiler ist zu verkaufen!!!!!


----------



## wurstzipfel (31. August 2012)

hier mal mein schweinepudel


----------



## Normansbike (31. August 2012)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hier mal mein schweinepudel



Geiles Bike  gefällt


----------



## Ins4n3 (1. September 2012)

Wurst lässt sich das Bike in Leipzig auch bewegen? Werd dort demnächst wohl hinziehen und Streckenmäßig scheint es da mau auszusehen oder?


----------



## remy10 (3. September 2012)

....so nun ist sie zumindest Fahrbereit

Die Widergeburt meiner Wildsau Enduro: (Kritik & Anregungen willkommen)






[/url][/IMG]


Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie



*Aufbau:*

Rahmen: Alutech Wildsau L
Federgabel: Marzocchi All Mountain 2 160mm
Dämpfer: DT Swiss SSD210 Lockout
Steuersatz: Nuke Proof Warhead
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus D2	70mm
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR	710mm	
Griffe: Odi Roughe		 
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 9 Carbon	203/180	
Schaltwerk: Rohloff		
Innenlager:	XT Hollowtech 2	68/73
Kurbel: XT	
Pedale: Shimano Saint 2013	
Laufräder: Rohloff, Hope Pro 2 Evo, Sun Single Track	20mm
Sattelstütze: Forca mechanisch 27,2mm	30mm
Sattel: SQ-Lab 612
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert	2,4
Schläuche:	Nokian DH	
Kettenführung: XLC	
Rockring: Race Face	38 Z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2012)

flatbar und spacerturm 
schaut echt zum :kotz:


wie hoch ist das tretlager???

auf jedenfall  für die rohloff


----------



## remy10 (3. September 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> flatbar und spacerturm
> schaut echt zum :kotz:
> 
> *Spacerturm bleibt erstmal; abschneiden kann man immer noch. Dranschneiden ist schlecht.
> ...




siehe Ergänzungen


----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2012)

390  wow das is heftig hoch 

190 oder 200er dämpfer 
ein loch tiefer geht noch oder?


----------



## remy10 (4. September 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 190 oder 200er dämpfer
> ein loch tiefer geht noch oder?




Ist ein 200x57mm; ein Loch frei. 
Am Sitzrohr habe ich auch noch die Möglichkeit einen "höher" zu gehen.
Wie verhält es sich mit dem Federweg, der wird doch dann weniger; oder?


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. September 2012)

hi an alle,
Verkaufe Alutech Wildsau Hardride FR in M/L 43,5cm Sattelrohr.
Kann mit Hammerschmidt gefahren werden.Rahmen war beim Jü,und der hat das gemacht.
steht bei mir nur noch als deko rum...

Inklusive :
- 1 1/8 Zoll Crankbrothers Opium SL Steuersatz ( neu )
- 12x135mm Steckachse
- Ersatz-Schaltauge ( neu ).
- Jede menge verschiedener Dämpfer-Bolzen.
- Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze fast neu.
bei interesse einfach mal mailen


----------



## schwerter (5. September 2012)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hi an alle,
> Verkaufe Alutech Wildsau Hardride FR in M/L 43,5cm Sattelrohr.
> Kann mit Hammerschmidt gefahren werden.Rahmen war beim Jü,und der hat das gemacht.
> steht bei mir nur noch als deko rum...
> ...


  Verkaufe Ihn nicht, wer sich ein Haustier anschafft muss es auch hüten. Du wirst Dich irgendwann mal ärgern, 100 %


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. September 2012)

die sau langweilt sich aber total.
keiner will mehr auf ihr reiten.
deswegen sucht sie ja einen neuen reiter der sie pflegt...


----------



## Marina (5. September 2012)

5 Jahre treuer Begleiter... Babe, es war schön mit dir!
Möge ein anderer soviel Freude haben, wie ich mit dir!!!


----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2012)

remy10 schrieb:


> ....so nun ist sie zumindest Fahrbereit
> 
> Die Widergeburt meiner Wildsau Enduro: (Kritik & Anregungen willkommen)
> 
> ...




Habe noch nie eine so schlanke Sau gesehen - Respekt  Was wiegt sie denn noch?

Wegen der Spacer und der Tretlagerhöhe habe ich auch so meine Bedenken, Also Lenker mit entsprechend Rise dran und stell die Dämpfung mal um.

Ob der DT-Swiss ein geeigneter Enduro-Dämpfer ist, mag ich auch bezweifeln, obwohl der Sau ein echtes Lockout aufgrund der Kinematik sicher gut passt. Dennoch würde ich mal einen Rocco versuchen, der hat wenigstens Plattform und ist wohl eher für gröbere Sachen geeignet.

Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie sich eine solche Sau in technischen und langsamen Passagen benimmt.


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. September 2012)

schwerter schrieb:


>



Du alte Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remy10 (6. September 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe noch nie eine so schlanke Sau gesehen - Respekt  *Vielen Dank
> *
> Was wiegt sie denn noch? *Kann ich leider (noch) nicht sagen, habe keine entsprechende Waage. Sobald ich mehr weiß teile ich es.*
> 
> ...



Siehe Ergänzungen


----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2012)

Statt Coil würde sich auch der Vivid Air anbieten, wenn du Touren fahren willst. Den habe ich an der Fanes und bin begeistert.
Den Shaft zu kürzen, bedeutet doch nicht zwangsläufig die Sattelüberhöhung zu steigern. Ein Lenker mit entsprechend Rise gleicht das aus und sieht 1000x besser aus. Auf der anderen Seite benötigst Du für Touren eh eine stärkere Sattelüberhöhung, als für Park oder FR, sonst kriegst Du doch keinen Druck auf Pedale und VR.


----------



## remy10 (6. September 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Statt Coil würde sich auch der Vivid Air anbieten, wenn du Touren fahren willst. Den habe ich an der Fanes und bin begeistert. *Prima, werde ich ebenfalls ins Auge fassen*
> 
> Den Shaft zu kürzen, bedeutet doch nicht zwangsläufig die Sattelüberhöhung zu steigern. Ein Lenker mit entsprechend Rise gleicht das aus und sieht 1000x besser aus. Auf der anderen Seite benötigst Du für Touren eh eine stärkere Sattelüberhöhung, als für Park oder FR, sonst kriegst Du doch keinen Druck auf Pedale und VR. *Das habe ich schon so verstanden.*



Ich muss das Teil aber erst mal Fahren bevor ich etwas vorschnell kürze. Klar gleicht ein Lenker mit Rise die Spacer aus aber was habt Ihr eigentlich gegen Flatbars


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. September 2012)

@remy10
Sieht schick aus und wenn du dich drauf wohl fühlst, ist doch alles in Butter Das Tretlager ist wohl deswegen so hoch, da du anscheinend die Wippe im unteren Loch hast Sieht stark danach aus. Versuch es mal im oberen Loch
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2012)

Niemand hat was gegen Flatbars, nur Spacertürme sehen irgendwie sch**** aus. Aber sonst ist es ein geiles Rad und probier erstmal alles aus....machst das schon richtig


----------



## remy10 (6. September 2012)

@WilliWildsau
Das mit dem Loch an der Sitzstrebe stimmt; kann noch eins höher und den Dämpfer unten noch eins tiefer. Daher auch meine Anfrage wegen der Bedienungsanleitung. Man hat ja so viele Möglichkeiten

@hasardeur
ich muss Dir Recht geben; es gibt Schöneres als Spacertürme aber leider kann man immer nur einmal abschneiden und damit tue ich mich grundsätzlich schwer (ist so endgültig).


----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2012)

Du kannst die Spacer zum Ausprobieren ja auch erstmal nach oben packen. Wenn Du dann deine optimal Einstellung gefunden hast, kürzt Du den Gabelschaft entsprechend und bist safe.


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. September 2012)

Die Gabel zu kürzen hat auch noch andere Nachteile....Habe  nen 90er Vorbau gehabt von FSA gravity und bin aufn 70er Modell von CD gewechselt .Hätte ich beim Gravity schon gekürzt ,hätte mir fast nen cm an Klemmfläche beim CD Modell gefehlt   Deswegen , kürzen sollte man nur mit bedacht wenn überhaupt  
@remy versuch mal nen Lenker mit Rise ,Gibt ja genug breite Lenkerin Alu oder Carbon mit Rise  30mm würden wahrscheinlich gut hinhauen .


----------



## rigger (7. September 2012)

Schöne Sau Remy!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remy10 (7. September 2012)

@bikefun2009:
Ich habe 40mm Spacer drunter. Wenn die Spacer alle weg sollen habe ich ja einen Ape Banger (http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc162/kidder31719/2039721124_bdfecd0c6c2.jpg) 

@rigger: 
Danke 


@All:
Ich habe gestern mal den Dämpfer in das untere Loch geschraubt und die Wippe am Sattelrohr einen höher gesetzt. Das Ergebnis war, dass das Tretlager wesentlich tiefer kam aber der Federweg sehr viel weniger war und die Geo ziemlich bescheiden aussahen, da die Wippe hinten sehr steil geht. Das gleiche bei Wippe am Sattelrohr oben und Dämpfer ganz oben. Also alles wieder zurückgeschraubt; gefällt zumindest optisch am besten. Wie gesagt fahren muss ich noch, will hoffen das ich das dieses WE endlich schaffe.


----------



## Piefke (7. September 2012)

@remy10: Ob du die Wippe oben oder unten am Sattelrohr hast, ändert nichts am Federweg, sondern nur Tretlagerhöhe und Geometrie. Das Gleich gilt für dir Dämpferbesfestigungen am Rahmen. Den Federweg änderst du über die Dämpferbefestigung an der Wippe: oberes Loch = weniger FW, unteres Loch = mehr FW.
 Bei allen vorgenommenen Veränderungen solltest du überprüfen, dass beim vollen Einfedern (am Besten Luft raus aus dem Dämpfer) nichts anschlägt.


----------



## remy10 (7. September 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> @remy10: Ob du die Wippe oben oder unten am Sattelrohr hast, ändert nichts am Federweg, sondern nur Tretlagerhöhe und Geometrie. Das Gleich gilt für dir Dämpferbesfestigungen am Rahmen. Den Federweg änderst du über die Dämpferbefestigung an der Wippe: oberes Loch = weniger FW, unteres Loch = mehr FW.
> Bei allen vorgenommenen Veränderungen solltest du überprüfen, dass beim vollen Einfedern (am Besten Luft raus aus dem Dämpfer) nichts anschlägt.



Danke, gut zu wissen. Machte aber irgenwie den Eindruck, da die Wippe dem Sattelrohr verdammt nah kommt


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. September 2012)

Piefke hat schon alles wichtige geschrieben und wenn du einen 200er Dämpfer eingebaut hast, solltest du auf jeden Fall das obere Loch der Wippenaufnahme nehmen. Auf der unteren Dämpferschiene solltest du am besten das 2.Loch nehmen, wie bei deinem Foto und dann eher über den Luftdruck abstimmen Soviel ich aber noch von früher weiß, sind die Hebelverhältnisse der Sau nicht gerade für einen Luftdämpfer geeignet und auch dort gibt es verschiedene Tunes, die vom Hersteller vorgesehen sind
Also wirst du noch ein wenig probieren müssen und Jürgen hat auch vorgesehen, dass die Sau ruhig bis zu 40-50% Negativfederweg gefahren werden kann, wenn ich das noch richtig behalten habe. Du hast auf jeden Fall endlose Möglichkeiten


----------



## remy10 (7. September 2012)

@WilliWildsau

Danke für die Infos; ein Coil Dämpfer ist schon in Arbeit


----------



## rsu (10. September 2012)

remy10 schrieb:


> @All:
> Ich habe gestern mal den Dämpfer in das untere Loch geschraubt und die Wippe am Sattelrohr einen höher gesetzt. Das Ergebnis war, dass das Tretlager wesentlich tiefer kam aber der Federweg sehr viel weniger war und die Geo ziemlich bescheiden aussahen, da die Wippe hinten sehr steil geht. Das gleiche bei Wippe am Sattelrohr oben und Dämpfer ganz oben. Also alles wieder zurückgeschraubt; gefällt zumindest optisch am besten. Wie gesagt fahren muss ich noch, will hoffen das ich das dieses WE endlich schaffe.



Falls Du einen 200er Dämpfer hast fahre ich das gleiche Setup, allerdings mit der Wippe im oberen Loch. Dabei schlägt im übrigen bei mir der Fat Albert leicht am Sitzrohr an (200er, lange Kettenstreben, M Rahmen). Auf den Umwerfer achten und ob der Arm mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert.

Lass Dir den Luftdämpfer nicht schlecht reden. Es kommt darauf an was Du fährst. Für Touren ist der eine sehr gute Wahl und es kommt auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. Auch für sehr technische Touren/Vertriden taugt er durchaus. Für die schnelle/harte Gangart gibt es besseres wie hier oft beschrieben.

Du machst das schon richtig, langsam an Deine Präferenz rantasten, dann kannst Du immer noch Gabelschaft kürzen. Probier einfach mal bei einer Abfahrt aus vorher die Wippe in das obere Loch einzuhängen. Ist mit Gabelschlüssel und Inbus ja schnell gemacht.

Weiter viel Spass beim Abstimmen des Setups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remy10 (10. September 2012)

@rsu

Danke für Deinen Post. 

ich fahre eine "L" Rahmen mit den Maßen: 

Sitzrohr 480 mm
Oberrohr 570mm paralell

Dämpfer ist ein 200x57mm. 

Gestern (09.09.2012) habe ich die erste Ausfahrt gemacht und bin eigentlich ganz gut klargekommen; werde natürlich weiter probieren. Gerade für den Park werde ich ein anderes Setup wählen und die Wippe am Sitzrohr in das obere Loch montieren. Als ich am Freitag einiges durchprobiert hatte ist mir kein unerwünschter Kontakt mit HR oder Wippe am Rahmen aufgefallen; werde das aber nochmal eingehend Prüfen bevor es ernst wird. Will mir ja nicht das schöne Bike ruinieren 

Der Luftdämpfer hat gestern alles soweit gut mitgemacht, auch kleinere Sprünge. Ich denke aber, dass ich bei Parkbesuchen um einen Coil nicht umhin komme.

Wiegen habe ich immer noch nicht geschafft, vllt. morgen.


----------



## rsu (11. September 2012)

Ok, für den Park würde ich auch unbedingt einen anderen Dämpfer wählen. ...und andere Reifen 

Beim Luftdämpfer kannst Du ja leicht testen ob was anschlägt, Luft raus und komplett einfedern.

Evtl noch einen kürzeren Vorbau, aber dann wird es recht kurz und ist auch wieder Geschmackssache.


----------



## remy10 (11. September 2012)

rsu schrieb:


> ...und andere Reifen



 was ist am Fat Albert falsch?


----------



## rsu (11. September 2012)

Ich bevorzuge Reifen mit steiferer Seitenkarkasse und weicherer Gummimischung vorne. Ich finde der Unterschied ist deutlich (fahre selber Fat Albert, Maxxis Highroller, Michelin Wildgrip'r Descent) aber wie immer Geschmackssache.

So, ich glaub langsam sollte man wieder Bilder posten


----------



## Stradi (27. September 2012)

Das ist allerdings Geschmacksache, ich mag die zum Beispiel nicht!


----------



## dirtysemmel (28. September 2012)




----------



## dirtysemmel (28. September 2012)

So, endlich hab ich es!!! Gerade abgeholt und Sonntag gehts mal wieder rund im Deister...
Größe XXL, ca. 15 kg und komplett weiß/schwarz. (vorausgesetzt die Beklebung der Laufräder wird noch von mir entfernt)


----------



## remy10 (28. September 2012)

dirtysemmel schrieb:


>



schickes Bike; aber hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546983 wäre es richtiger.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (29. September 2012)

Die Fanes darf sich wohl nicht Wildsau nennen?


----------



## sap (7. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen, ist ja eigentlich ein Bilderthread, aber ich frag trotzdem mal kurz: Habe in einer gebrauchten Sau eine alte 888, aber die ist defekt.
Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen einer 66, einer anderen 888 (im Markt ist eine mit Protone-Airkit) oder einer Totem Solo Air - zu was würdet ihr raten?
Soll ein 80% bergab-Radel werden, für Touren habsch noch ne Fanes. Also Gewicht und Bergauftauglichkeit ist nicht so entscheidend, Geld schon eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hm, ich hatte in meiner Sau auch eine 888 drin und fand das schon ein wenig stelzig, seit gut einem Jahr mit 66, fährt sich deutlich agiler. Zur Totem kann ich nichts sagen, seit meiner 2010er Boxxer bin ich von Rock Shox geheilt, zumindest im Gabelbereich (vivid läuft allerdings gut).


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (7. Oktober 2012)

kauf dir die 66 die T8 baut sogar im keiler zu hoch (für meinen Geschmack)
und die solo air hat mich vom ansprechverhalten und von der dämpfung im allgemeinen nicht besonders überzeugt

m.f.g AlpenSuchti


----------



## sap (7. Oktober 2012)

oki, dann halte ich nach einer 66 ausschau


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Oktober 2012)

nimm auf jeden fall die 66 !!!


----------



## Piefke (7. Oktober 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen einer 66, einer anderen 888 (im Markt ist eine mit Protone-Airkit) oder einer Totem Solo Air


Ich bin in meiner Wildsau eine 888 WC, 66 RC3 Ti und in der Fanes eine Totem Solo Air gefahren.
Die 66 steht der 888 kaum nach.
Die Totem geht um Welten schlechter als die beiden anderen Gabeln.
Daher meine Reihenfolge:
66
888





















Totem


----------



## sap (8. Oktober 2012)

ok, ich suche nach einer 66. 
Ich habe gut 100kg nackig + Ausrüstung. Welche Feder ratet ihr da oder doch lieber gleich Protone Air Kit, taugt letzteres denn was? Mir gefällt halt die Option, die Federung via Luft bisschen anpassen zu können..
Im Markt ist eine 2006er 66 RC2X drin, damaliges Top-Model, aber glaube "nur" 170mm Federweg (wäre dann weniger als bei der Fanes  ) und "nur" 35mm Standrohre - was würdet ihr raten?


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Oktober 2012)

ich hab auch 100 nackisch,
hatte genau die selbe gabel mal in meiner wildsau.
geht absolut top,und reicht bei dem gewicht völlig aus.
ich würde sie noch mal nehmen...
ist aber letztlich deine entscheidung.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (8. Oktober 2012)

Die RC2X ist nach wie vor eine Super Gabel und man kann sie relativ einfach auf 180mm "zurück" bauen. 
Ich Fahr eine 888 RC2X schon seit vielen Jahren und hatte vorher im FR Rad lange eine 66 RC2X und auch da war ich Top zufrieden. 
Ich hab sogar noch ne 888 RC2X als Ersatz da stehen. (Sollt ich wohl mal verkaufen, is schade drum)

Ich würde sie auch wieder kaufen.


----------



## sap (8. Oktober 2012)

Was heißt auf 180mm zurückbauen? Ich rede ja von einer 66 170mm, nicht der 888 RC2X, stimmt das da auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Oktober 2012)

ja, die kann man traveln.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja,
Die 66 gab es in den bj. 04-07 von 150 - 180mm federweg. 
Alles aus dem selben Casting und aus der selben standrohreinheit. 
Auch das Innenleben war das selbe, es wurden damals zum traveln Plastik Puffer verbaut, was die Gabel daran hinderte "komplett" auszufedern. 
Im Regelfall:
Gabel zerlegen
Puffer raus
Gabel zusammen bauen
Mit der richtigen Öl Menge auffüllen
Fertig


----------



## sap (9. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt ja schon gut, aaaaaber: Gibt es für die 66 BJ 2006 keine harten Federn oder bin ich da grad blind? Habe mal rumgesucht, aber nix eindeutiges gefunden.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (9. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ne Luftunterstützte stahlfedergabel. 
Sind oben zwei Ventile drauf mit denen du die Härte anpassen kannst.


----------



## mindfactory (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!Kriegt man 2,5 Muddy Marys in nen Wildsau Hardride Rahmen,hat das schon einer probiert?


----------



## Piefke (10. Oktober 2012)

Wird in 26" sehr eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. Oktober 2012)

...geht aber, bin ich auch schon gefahren.


----------



## schwerter (10. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es noch jemanden, der ein Bild von seinem Schweinchen hier reinstellt? Ich will Fotos von feinen Sachen aus Bistensee


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (10. Oktober 2012)

dann mach ich mal 
das schweinchen leidet leider unter einem kaputten schaltwerk und ich unter einem vorzeitigen saison aus..
jetz stehts in der ecke und wartet drauf das ich wieder schrauben kann (klavikulafraktur)


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. Oktober 2012)

@mindfactory
 2,5er sind überhaupt kein problem.
hab ich viele jahre gefahren.
wird nix eng...
     @AlpenSuchtii
gute besserung...
hier wie gewünscht mal wieder ein foto.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/vy/jl/vyjl9331ig4y/large_AlutechPudel.jpg?0


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich war mit meinen Schweinchen mal im Studio
Keiler







Fanes


----------



## remy10 (11. Oktober 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Ich war mit meinen Schweinchen mal im Studio
> Keiler
> 
> 
> ...





Da ist aber einer schwer verliebt


----------



## schwerter (11. Oktober 2012)

@Ghostrider: alte sche...e sind das geile bilder. der oberhammer. @AlpenSuchtii: so muss ein schweinchen ausschauen.
ENDLICH WIEDER BILDER UND KEIN GESABBEL!
DANKE EUCH 2


----------



## schwerter (11. Oktober 2012)

@marco: Auch Dir mal wieder vielen Dank für den Link.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Oktober 2012)

@GOSThrider Schöner Schüttelstreifen den du da im Studio gemacht hast  Andere sagen kurz Porno!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (12. Oktober 2012)

Vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Oktober 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Ich war mit meinen Schweinchen mal im Studio
> Keiler
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer Bilder

und @schwerter
Wo treibst du dich eigentlich wieder rum Wird Zeit, dass du mal wieder deiner Dienstpflicht nachkommst

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## sap (23. Oktober 2012)

*edit*
hat sich erstmal erledigt


----------



## Landus (29. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder mit der Schnee-Sau gassi gehen


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. Oktober 2012)

coooooles bild !


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Oktober 2012)

Schweinerei 





Cooles Bild!!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (4. November 2012)

Rahmen steht zum verkauf


----------



## Marina (11. November 2012)

Ich weiß, ich weiß, eigentlich keine Verkaufsangebote, aber mein Babe sucht ein neues Zuhause:

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/68445-alutech-keiler-dh-boxxer-team-mz-roco-wc-air

Freu mich, wenn es bald einen neuen glücklichen Besitzer findet!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (11. November 2012)

Marina schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß, eigentlich keine Verkaufsangebote, aber mein Babe sucht ein neues Zuhause:
> 
> http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/68445-alutech-keiler-dh-boxxer-team-mz-roco-wc-air
> 
> Freu mich, wenn es bald einen neuen glücklichen Besitzer findet!



Und der Bike Markt füllt sich mit Keilern


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. November 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Und der Bike Markt füllt sich mit Keilern



Lieber würd ich die Kiste an die Wand nageln statt sie im Bikemarkt verschenken... 

Da landet mein Keiler XA nächstes Jahr auch wenn er durch einen Downhill-Rahmen ersetzt wird. Zu viele Trail-Bikes im Haus um so nen Crossover zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (11. November 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Lieber würd ich die Kiste an die Wand nageln statt sie im Bikemarkt verschenken...
> 
> Da landet mein Keiler XA nächstes Jahr auch wenn er durch einen Downhill-Rahmen ersetzt wird. Zu viele Trail-Bikes im Haus um so nen Crossover zu rechtfertigen.



Nö,
Da soll lieber noch jemand anders mit dem Rad Spaß haben. Wurden ja zum fahren gebaut und nicht zum rumhängen. 
Außerdem ist es totes Kapital.


----------



## Marina (11. November 2012)

Ich geb auch gerne meinen her damit ihn sich jemand an die Wand hängen kann, kein Problem


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (11. November 2012)

kommt aber mit sicherheit wieder ein keiler oder?


----------



## Marina (11. November 2012)

Leider nein, ich werde zumindest im großen Radsegment untreu


----------



## schwerter (11. November 2012)

Einmal Jue immer Jue! Da darf man nicht fremdgehen! Ein Prost auf unsere schönen Schweinchen!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (11. November 2012)

Naja, momentan gibt es keinen wirklich Konkurrenzfähigen Rahmen von Alutech. Die Sennes könnte das Loch wieder schließen aber da muß erstmal die nullserie durch sein. 

 @Marina
****klugscheißmodus an****
Dein Keiler ist im übrigen kein "Keiler DH" genau wie meiner, ist es "nur" ein Keiler. Der Keiler DH war der nachvolger. 
****klugscheißmodus aus****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (11. November 2012)

Oha wie doof... ich wusst es auch schon nichtmehr genau.

Ich bin nach wie vor treu, mein Pumptrackschweinchen bleibt erhalten


----------



## Landus (15. November 2012)

Und ein weiteres schweinisches Portrait:


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. November 2012)

mal wieder...


----------



## schwerter (16. November 2012)

@Landus: Feine Feine Sau. Es ist schön so viele unterschiedliche Schweinchen zu sehen. Was haben wir doch für ein Schwein


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. November 2012)

schwerter schrieb:


> @Landus: Feine Feine Sau. Es ist schön so viele unterschiedliche Schweinchen zu sehen. Was haben wir doch für ein Schwein



 @schwerter
Ich gebe dir ja nicht gerne Recht aber diesmal schon

Und da es ja um Bilder geht und mein altes Schweinchen immer traurig schaut, da die Streicheleinheiten im Moment rar sind Hier noch ein Bild von ihr und an den Gefühlen zu ihr hat sich nichts geändert



Dieses Bike hat Sauereien mit mir gemacht, die ich nie vergessen werde und deshalb für immer einen Ehrenplatz im Keller
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## FreerideDD (24. November 2012)




----------



## Landus (8. Dezember 2012)

@WilliWildsau: Deine rote Sau schaut auch klasse aus Ist schon ein gutes Radl, kann man sagen was man will. Stabiler Schwerbau  Falls meine mal in den Ruhestand geht, wird sie auch nen Ehrenplatz an der Wand kriegen, ist schließlich mein erster richtiger Freerider, und hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht.

Und da dashier ein Bilder-Threat ist, hier nochmal meine kleine in artgerechter Haltung:


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Dezember 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> [MENTION=21270]  Falls meine mal in den Ruhestand geht, wird sie auch nen Ehrenplatz an der Wand kriegen, ist schließlich mein erster richtiger Freerider, und hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht.



Da fällt mir eines meiner Lieblingszitate ein aus dem besten Ruhrpott-Film ever umgemünzt auf meine Wildsau
*"Ist das geil! Junge ich sach Dir, da trittste nur einmal gaaanz vorsichtig in die Pedale, und bäääng haste die Schallmauer gebrochen! Das ist wie mit ner Olle, man kann mal dieses Modell fahren oder mal jenes, mal nen sportliches oder nen Oldtimer, kannste dir auch mal nen Bike ausleihen, scheiß egal, oder vielleicht benötigt man ja auch mal einen Downhiller, hm für nen Ausflug oder so. Aber Du brauchst ein Bike, was zu Dir passt, mit Stil, eins mit Charakter - Verstehste? Ein Baby, zum liebhaben. Du musst es pflegen, streicheln, auch Geld reinstecken, son Baby will unterhalten werden! Aber dafür bleibts vielleicht auch bis zum Ende Deines Lebens bei Dir - Dein Eigentum! Weisste wieviele Bikes ich in meinem Leben gefahren habe? Die meisten habe ich doch alle zu Schrott gefahren, das war mir doch ganz egal. Aber das hier. In das hier habe ich mich sofort verliebt."*Ralf Richter in Bestform
und hier im Original





Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Schweinchen


----------



## schwerter (10. Dezember 2012)

@Jens:sehr fein. hast mich zum schmunzeln gebracht. kann mich nicht immer entscheiden ob ich mit den Coupé oder mit den dh Spaß haben will!


----------



## Landus (10. Dezember 2012)

Hahaha Das ist sehr passend, hast recht Jetzt musste nur noch wie Kalle Grabowski aussehen, und ein Video dazu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radiKarl (20. Dezember 2012)

Frisch vom Entlacken


----------



## schwerter (20. Dezember 2012)




----------



## schwerter (20. Dezember 2012)

Falter trifft Wildsau


----------



## Landus (20. Dezember 2012)

@radiKarl: Nice! Bleibt es Raw oder wirds wieder bunt?


----------



## radiKarl (21. Dezember 2012)

DANKE Landus

Der Rahmen bleibt roh, ich finde sieht spitze aus


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2012)

Aber nur ohne die Sticker.


----------



## radiKarl (21. Dezember 2012)

Die am Unterrohr entferne ich wieder, gefallen mir auch nicht.


----------



## radiKarl (2. Januar 2013)

...Fertig....






andere Seite:






Ins Detail..


----------



## hasardeur (2. Januar 2013)

Mir verschlägt es die Sprache....sehr geil, die Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Januar 2013)

...mehr fällt mir net ein


----------



## RolfK (2. Januar 2013)

SAUgeil


----------



## schwerter (3. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder so was von versaut richtig geile Sau. Wie schön doch jede ist


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (3. Januar 2013)

Die geile Sau hat auch schon fast das ganze Inventar aufgefressen


----------



## radiKarl (3. Januar 2013)

Danke!!! Beeindruckend was ein HTC für Bilder macht. Den Fahrer habe ich bewußt weg gelassen, ich wollte die Bilder nicht versauen....
 @_Stumpjumper68_: noch länger, und es wäre ein Loch im Boden gewesen. Die Sau steht wohl auf abgelagertes Holz ;-)


----------



## Jeff-Banks (7. Januar 2013)

Hier mal meine Sau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (9. Januar 2013)

@_radiKarl_: Sehr schöne Sau, tolle Farbkombi Die Raw-Totem passt so gut zum Rahmen, schade dass es die nicht mehr in der Farbe gibt
 @_Jeff_-Banks: ebenfalls sehr schön Wo habt ihr auf einmal die ganzen silbernen Totems her


----------



## remy10 (2. Februar 2013)

*.....vorher 
*






______________________________________________________________

*....Upgrade *

- Schaft gekürzt
- Roox DH Commander Vorbau 50/0
- Roox Torque Bar Limited 205/300
- Marzocchi Roco TST R
- Dreck vom Teuto 

Hoffe es gefällt dennoch


----------



## RolfK (2. Februar 2013)

remy10 schrieb:


> Hoffe es gefällt dennoch




Aber sowas von  

Wo im Teuto bist du unterwegs?


----------



## remy10 (2. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Aber sowas von
> 
> Wo im Teuto bist du unterwegs?



Danke 

Hauptsächlich Brochterbeck, Dörenther Klippen, Hockendes Weib und ab und zu Bad Iburg.


----------



## RolfK (2. Februar 2013)

remy10 schrieb:


> Dörenther Klippen




Schönes Revier, da wollten wir auch schon immer Mal hin. Hoffe, das es dieses Jahr was wird


----------



## Torq (6. März 2013)

Greetings from Russia. guys need help. tell me what year this frame. I need more information about this frame, suspension travel at different positions swingers... What a shock must stand? (size)
I'm sorry, I use a translator.

Grüße aus Russland. Jungs brauchen Hilfe. sag mir, was Jahre diesen Rahmen. Ich möchte mehr Informationen über dieses Rahmens, Federweg an verschiedenen Positionen Swinger. Was für ein Schock stehen muss? (Dimensionen)
Es tut mir leid, ich benutze einen Übersetzer.


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. März 2013)

@Torq
Hello
I think it's a 2007 model.
But at alutech same can not say for sure.
my 2005 model looked exactly like this.
because of the different settings you have to look at the homepage alutech look.
times have you posted 2 link.
you should really find something.
fancy bike you got there.
greet marko

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Wildsau-Hardride-FR-Rahmen

http://alutech-cycles.com/Wildsau-Hardride-FR-Komplettbike


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. März 2013)

max 200x57


----------



## Torq (11. März 2013)

thanks for the reply. I think this frame is more suited for AM than FR \ DH and forks travel  ~160mm. 
I set  up suspension for 200mm fork and shock  216 \ 63. In Russia cold right now. When the snow melts, I take a picture, you look at the geometry of the bike.
Maybe you know weight this frame?


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. März 2013)

@Torq

ÐÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÑ,
Ð±ÑÐ»Ð° Ð²ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¿ÐµÐ´Ðµ Ð½Ð° ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÑ, ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÑÐ¾ 15,8 ÐºÐ³.
Ð¯ ÐµÑÐ°Ð» ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð¹Ð´ Ð¸ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐµ.
ÐÐ´Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð»ÐµÐ³ÑÐµ.
ÐºÑÐ¸Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¿Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¾.
ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð° Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸Ñ 3650 Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¼Ð¾Ð²
ÐÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð´Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð° ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐ¸ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½ÐºÐ¸ 57Ð¼Ð¼ Ñ 200Ð¼Ð¼
ÐÐ° ÑÐ°Ð·Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÐºÐµ Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ñ Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¼Ð°ÐºÑÐ¸Ð¼ÑÐ¼ 180 Ð¼Ð¼.
Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ñ Ð² Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸,
ÐÐ°ÑÐºÐ¾


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (13. März 2013)

radiKarl schrieb:


> ...Fertig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer Aufbau
Viel Spaß damit
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Landus (13. März 2013)

@ radiKarl: Das einzige was noch fehlt ist der obligatorische "Saukopf" fürs Steuerrohr, ist mir gerade aufgafallen


----------



## MaW:) (4. April 2013)

Hier mal meine Wildsau DH.




Durch das Wetter und Krankheit noch nicht richtig zum fahrn gekommen


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. April 2013)

ist das nicht ne dropsau ?


----------



## MaW:) (5. April 2013)

Nein, die Dropsau hat ein Knick im Sitzrohr


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. April 2013)

ok,
wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (16. April 2013)

dann will ich doch auch mal ganz stolz meine Sau vorstellen:








P.S. bitte keine schrägen Scherze wegen dem Sattel! Das Hämorriden-Sofa is nur vorübergehend drauf!

P.P.S. hat jemand zufällig nen Tip, wo ich ne passende Sattelstützenschnellspannklemme herbekomme, die nicht mit der Wippe kollidiert?? Irgendwie passt da gar nix!


----------



## tadea nuts (16. April 2013)

Sehr chic. Sieht aus wie meine Wildsau.

Ich hatte nur mit Schnellspanner Sattelklemme Probleme. Da habe ich einfach den Hebel ein wenig abgeschliffen.


----------



## Piefke (16. April 2013)

Ich hatte das so gelöst:
Sattelklemme:




mitgeführter Inbusschlüssel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (16. April 2013)

Schoene versaute Sache.Dreh die klemme um 180 Grad. Hab ich gemacht nachdem die Macke in der Wippe kam. Der bettelt heute noch um Hilfe nach meinem Wutausbruch.


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (17. April 2013)

mein Panzer wiegt 19,5 kg
was wiegen denn eure Schweine?

Die orangene Wildsau DH von MaW gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Was mir bei den DH Modellen nur immer sehr suspekt ist, ist die Tretlagerhöhe von optisch 2 metern ... Wie hoch ist's denn wirklich? Sicher so um 45 cm, oder?

Meines ist ja schon 39 - hab die Gabel ein gutes Stück noch raus gelassen, damit der Lenkwinkel flacher wird und etwas hecklastiger. Ich will es hinten halt nicht noch weiter runter stellen, denn dann wird der Federweg auch automatisch weniger, weil das Hinterrad dann halt schon am Sitzrohr anliegt ... 

Hatte es mit 34 cm ausprobiert, da hatte es noch 160 mm Federweg, bin nur noch aufgesessen, ging gar nicht! Also hoch das Ganze.

Aber die Wildsau DH is ja nun wirklich mega hoch!!


----------



## MaW:) (17. April 2013)

Gewicht: 18,69Kg
Tretlagerhöhe z.Z. 42cm bei hoher Einstellung, Niedrige wird erst nach der ersten ausfahrt ggf. geändert.


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2013)

42 cm ? Ist das ein Hochrad ?


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

420 Tretlagerhöhe Heilandsack

Mal schlappe 70mm höher als bei der Fanes

Ich fahr ja auch gern mit nicht so extrem tiefen Tretlagern aber fährt sich das noch vernünftig bei der Höhe?


----------



## Piefke (19. April 2013)

Bei 30 % SAG von 240 mm Federweg relativieren sich die 42 cm schon wieder.
Ich hab gestern mal wieder ausgestzt mit der Fanes, finde das Tretlager dort schon grenzwertig tief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (19. April 2013)

Ich habe ja noch ein ´09 -N- ION ST. Die Tretlagerhöhe macht mir kein Spaß, wenn ich das Fahrwerk schön Aktiv einstelle, treten kaum möglich. Ich bin auch kein DH-Profi der sich durch jede Strecke durchpuscht.

Ich werde sehn ob es mir passt oder nich. Wenn es euch nich past, mir egal.
Wünsche euch eine schönes Bikejahr.


----------



## san_andreas (19. April 2013)

War ja nicht böse gemeint. Aber die Dropsau stammt für mich aus einer Zeit, als Schlender noch bißchen unbekümmert durch die Gegend gebruzzelt hat.


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juni 2013)

Nach 5 Jahren Pause dufte meine Sau mal wieder richtig in Winterberg spielen Die zufriedenen Grunzer waren im Wald nicht zu überhören
Einfach immer wieder ein Traum



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## schwerter (30. Juni 2013)

@willi: Immer noch ein Traum Dein Schweinchen. Gut das Du sie mal wieder ausgeführt hast Und die Filmchen zeigen, IHR HABT ES NOCH VOLL DRAUF!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Juli 2013)

schwerter schrieb:


> @willi: Immer noch ein Traum Dein Schweinchen. Gut das Du sie mal wieder ausgeführt hast Und die Filmchen zeigen, IHR HABT ES NOCH VOLL DRAUF!!!


Ein wenig störrisch war sie aber am Anfang schon aber jetzt bekommt sie eine Wellnessbehandlung 
Aber Mirko nach dieser Pause habe ich erst richtig gemerkt, wie sehr ich diesen Park in mein Herz geschlossen habe und da haben mir auch die 32 Grad nichts ausgemacht
Und Paul will ja demnächst auch mit dem Papa dort fahren
Pass mir ja die nächsten Nächte auf den Pöhler auf, der wird schon ganz hibbelig da ja Trainingsauftakt ist

Gruß aus der Kulturkantine


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (11. Dezember 2013)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Wildsau DH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geilo! Sieht man auch nichtmehr alle Tage 

Das ist übrigens die meinige (die Schallplatte ist inzwischen weg):


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. Dezember 2013)

geile schweine !!


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (28. Dezember 2013)

john deere
hahaha! cool

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff-Banks (26. Januar 2014)

Hier nochmal meine Wildsau Trail XA, bevor sie gleich im Bikarkt landet:


----------



## the Jesterhead (9. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt auch ein Schwein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (16. Februar 2014)

...endlich nochmal ein Neubekenntnis zur guten alten Sau!

Die meinige wartet noch geduldig auf die neue Aufrüstung...frei von 650B, Leichtbauwahn usw.


----------



## wurstzipfel (16. Februar 2014)

Schicke Säue ;-)


----------



## Piefke (16. Februar 2014)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...endlich nochmal ein Neubekenntnis zur guten alten Sau!
> 
> Die meinige wartet noch geduldig auf die neue Aufrüstung...frei von 650B, Leichtbauwahn usw.


Dann bitte auch mit richtigem Dämpfer.


----------



## RoDeBo (17. Februar 2014)

Aktuell wird der Dämpfer am längsten warten müssen...das Hemd der Frau Baronin ist zu kurz...


----------



## the Jesterhead (18. Februar 2014)

So, besseres Bild...


----------



## wolfi (22. Februar 2014)

So, meine beiden sind heute auch mal wieder ausgeführt worden. Die Sau hat ein Freund bewegt der heute seine erste mtb Tour gemacht hat, und ich habe das erste mal mein Sennes in freier Wildbahn bewegt.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Februar 2014)

Zwei schicke säue oder 3 ?
;-)


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2014)

Sieht nicht so aus, als ob der Kollege noch eine zweite Tour mit Dir machen wird 

Monstermässiger Sattelauszug


----------



## wolfi (22. Februar 2014)

Schaun mer mal  der Auszug sieht heftig aus ist er aber eigendlich nicht. Bus zu der Bank ging es auch gut bergauf. Für die erste Tour hat er sich aber ganz passabel geschlagen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Februar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> So, meine beiden sind heute auch mal wieder ausgeführt worden. Die Sau hat ein Freund bewegt der heute seine erste mtb Tour gemacht hat, und ich habe das erste mal mein Sennes in freier Wildbahn bewegt.Anhang anzeigen 274791
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


Schweinegeil


----------



## Eimer+ (9. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Hier mal wieder mein Keiler XA...
Weniger Federweg 140-170mm/180mm und wieder einen Umwerfer drangeschraubt...


----------



## krustovsky (27. September 2014)

Kontinuierliche Upgrades erhalten die Freundschaft. Wildsau Enduro von 2007. Der Aktuelle Stand...


----------



## RoDeBo (28. September 2014)

So. Mittlerweile mal zusammengesteckt und auch schon gefahren.

...und ja: noch immer mit dem Dämpfer...


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. Oktober 2014)

Versaut die 40 nicht die komplette Geo ?
Bin ich auch mal so gefahren, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## der-gute (29. Oktober 2014)

welche 40?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (29. Oktober 2014)

Die 40 von the Jesterhead ...


----------



## der-gute (30. Oktober 2014)

das is doch n Keiler...

ob Totem mit 565 oder Doppelbrücke mit 565...is doch für die Geo egal


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. Oktober 2014)

Ja sry.hab das nicht gleich als keiler erkannt. 
Bin von einer Wildsau Hardride ausgegangen.


----------



## the Jesterhead (3. November 2014)

Aktuelle Evolutionsstufe. Kurbeln, kettenfuehrung und 20 cent Lenkerstoepsel neu, Aufkleber und Sattelbezug ab. Sorry, wegen unscharf.


----------



## downhillsau (26. November 2014)

Hier mal ein Blick in die Vergangenheit. Zwei Bilder von Rennen aus 2005. Gewicht lag damals bei guten 18,5 kg.


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. November 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,
Ist zwar keine Sau,hat aber heute früh im selben Stall das Licht der Welt erblickt 








Ist eine XL und wiegt 14,90 kg
Wobei mir das Gewicht eigentlich relativ Schnurz ist 
Und Sry.sind bloß Handybilder


----------



## cycleman (23. Dezember 2014)

was soll denn das sein? Getriebe-Nabe a la Rohloff....kombiniert mit nem Taiwan-Rahmen. Das einzige was an dem Rad noch Cult ist, ist der Name: Alutech


----------



## wolfi (23. Dezember 2014)

Hahaha cycleman!
You made my day....... danke für diesen sinnfreien beitrag.


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Dezember 2014)

Taiwan Rahmen.  
Muss dich leider enttäuschen, den hat der Jü schon noch schön selbst gemacht.

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!!


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Februar 2015)

warum ist dieser faden immer ganz oben, quasi angepinnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlokkFmX (25. Februar 2015)

cycleman schrieb:


> was soll denn das sein? Getriebe-Nabe a la Rohloff....kombiniert mit nem Taiwan-Rahmen. Das einzige was an dem Rad noch Cult ist, ist der Name: Alutech


Sowas sollte man nicht sagen wenn man ein Knolly Rahmen fährt .


----------



## jokomen (28. Februar 2015)

3 x Wildsau  :


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Taiwan Rahmen.
> Muss dich leider enttäuschen, den hat der Jü schon noch schön selbst gemacht.
> 
> Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!!



bist du dir da wirklich sicher?

das sieht nicht aus nach einem Fanes Signature
das und die ersten Pinionrahmen waren die einzigen Fanes noch von Jü selbst geschweisst.


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. März 2015)

Ja,ich denke schon,da ich dem Jü jeden Tag auf den Sack gegangen bin,und bis zur Rahmenfertigstellung in permanentem Kontakt stand ...
Aber auch wenn nicht,würde mich das in keinster Weise tangieren, da es ein Super Rahmen ist,in allen Beziehungen !!!


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2015)

was is es denn für eine Version?


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. März 2015)

Ist eine 4.0 EN
Hatte im Nov.2014 keine auf Lager,deshalb DIY


----------



## Splatterhead (11. März 2015)

Frisch geputzt........


----------



## BlokkFmX (5. April 2015)

Sau geile Räder 
Die Wildsau Dh muss ich unbedingt noch haben  .


----------



## the Jesterhead (7. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the Jesterhead (7. April 2015)

Geiler Keiler,Splatterhead.
Meiner nach dem ersten Ausritt,dieses Jahr.


----------



## Koohgie (1. September 2015)

Hat einer schon nen ccdb in nen Keiler wc eingebaut? Und dazu ein paar einstellwerte?


----------



## Eimer+ (29. September 2015)

Ich hasse es das zu tun - Aber vielleicht ist unter euch Liebhabern des einzig wahren Jü´schen Fräspornos jemand, der sich meinen Keiler XA Rahmen in den Stall stellen möchte.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/662181-alutech-keiler-xa-raw-in-l
Habe den Rahmen im Laufe der Zeit auf unterschiedlichste Arten aufgebaut gehabt...ein paar wichtige Evolutionsstufen sind in meinem Fotoalbum...hier mal die (meiner Meinung nach) besten...leider hab ich kein Foto von dem Keiler mit silberner Marz. Shiver:


----------



## the Jesterhead (29. September 2015)

Lieber polieren und an die Wand damit. Is zwar ein belangloser Gebrauchsgegenstand,aber die Erinnerungen die drinstecken geben ihm nen emotionalen und ästhetischen Wert. 
   Wuerd ihn gern nehmen, bin aber zu klein^^


----------



## klana_radikala (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch wieder ne Wildsau. Jetzt muss ich mir nur wieder ein passendes Bike besorgen. Mit dem Motiv auf einem M9 rum eiern geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## Eimer+ (21. Oktober 2015)

Neee, ne? Ist das fett!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (21. Oktober 2015)

Danke 

Auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin was "Neee, ne?" bedeuten soll ^^


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Oktober 2015)

Frei übersetzt ...das glaub ich jetzt nicht !?!--> Kurz neeeee ne ??  Aber schon recht gewagt das Tattoo aber ....leider geil Und wenn du mal aufn LV gesichtet werden solltest ...Steinigen se dich vielleicht ..Denn bei eingefleischten LV Fanboys gilt die Devise: Du sollst neben LV keine anderen Götter anbeten  Frag mal Jü an ob der dir für die Aktion das neue IBC 2.0 rausrückt ,zumindest nen Rahmen


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Oktober 2015)

Der Jü hat mir schon geschrieben. Ich sollte mal n Foto aufm Bike machen für die Seite. Was soll ich mit dem IBC? Das Sennes in der Freeride sonder Edition würd mir gut gefallen als one4all bike. Oder ein schöner Keiler WC ^^. Von mir aus kanns auch eine Wildsau DH mit custom Geo sein


----------



## tadea nuts (21. Oktober 2015)

Gefällt mir richtig gut. Böse Wade!


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Oktober 2015)

Ach du, die Wade ist doch schon lange aus der Form, bin viiiiel zu wenig gefahren die Saison und zweit Bike hab ich im Moment auch keins.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Oktober 2015)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> Der Jü hat mir schon geschrieben. Ich sollte mal n Foto aufm Bike machen für die Seite. Was soll ich mit dem IBC? Das Sennes in der Freeride sonder Edition würd mir gut gefallen als one4all bike. Oder ein schöner Keiler WC ^^. Von mir aus kanns auch eine Wildsau DH mit custom Geo sein


Tja klare Sache, Jü darf fürn Foto auf nen Bike als Provision zb nen Sennes springen lassen


----------



## tadea nuts (21. Oktober 2015)

Mit der Form geht es mir auch so seit ich ein Fanes habe. Liegt aber nicht am bike. Mit meiner Wildsau war das anders.

Wenn es nicht so schmerzhaft wäre... der Wildsau Kopf auf der Kniescheibe würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Oktober 2015)

Wildsau Kopf hatte ich auf meinen Schonern auf den Knien ^^

Schon etwas älter das Bild


----------



## Eimer+ (21. Oktober 2015)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Frei übersetzt ...das glaub ich jetzt nicht !?!--> Kurz neeeee ne ??  ...



Geenau!!!


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Oktober 2015)

Aja, bisserl Topic, das waren meine Säue:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (21. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön. Muss auch mal Fotos hochladen.

Bisher: Wildsau dh Team, auch viel Touren damals mit gefahren.

Pudel dh WC, tolles bike,momentan zum Enduro degradiert.

Cheap Trick für meine Tochter,hätte ich gern in meiner Größe. 

Und Fanes Enduro 3.0, einfach gut. 

Bilder folgen.

Ich mag die Marke.! 

.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2015)

Hatte auch mal einen Pudel, mit G-Boxx.

War im Nachhinein froh, den wieder los zu sein. Der Nachbesitzer hatte nur Ärger mit Alutech und Nicolai.


----------



## stöpsel84 (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Alutech Gemeinde, bin auf der Suche nach einem Alutech CT Rahmen mit horizontal Ausfallenden in der Größe L, M würde auch gehen. Bitte alles anbieten.
Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## RoDeBo (19. April 2016)




----------



## keilercrdl (11. Dezember 2016)

Mein 16 Kilo Keiler.


----------



## corra (20. Januar 2017)

Moin männer

ich plane eine wildsau dh zu kaufen allerdings finde ich keine tech spec , kann mir einer sagen welche hr einbaumasse die sau hat 
welches tretlager , und welche rahmen grössen es gab ?


----------



## klana_radikala (27. Januar 2017)

Tag auch!

Ich hab gerade in meinen alten Ordnern gestöbert, Tech-Sheet hab ich aber leider nur vom Keiler gefunden.

HR war 135mm, Tretlager 73mm wenn ich mich nicht irre. L gab es auf jeden Fall denn so eines hatte ich 

Im Zweifel würde ich einfach mal eine Mail an Alutech senden, die können dir da bestimmt weiter helfen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juni 2017)

Nachdem der Rahmen ein paar Jahre ein Dasein an der Wand gefristet hat, wieder aufgebaut (das kommt davon, wenn ein Freund einem seine gepflegte Bomber schenken möchte, weil er sie nicht mehr braucht, und frau nicht nein sagen kann).

Am Freitag soweit fertig geworden, heute während der zweiten Probefahrt mal ein Foto gemacht. 15,8 kg bei Rahmengröße XS. Ist ok. Bergauf immer noch ne Pest, aber wenn es runter geht, zaubert das Schweinderl mir Dauergrinsen ins Gesicht. Liegt sowas von satt in Anliegern und das fliegen hat sie auch nicht verlernt.


----------



## Chillischote (20. Januar 2018)

huiui...
darf ich mal eine Frage an die ganzen Kenner hier stellen?
Ich machs einfach ma ;-) :
kann mir jemand die Unterschiede zwischen den ganzen Wildsäuen erklären.. bzw... das würde den Rahmen sprengen... die "Haupt"Versionen vom Keiler reichen mir.? oder mir sagen wo ich evtl. nen fred dazu finde...)
Wenn ich das recht begriffen habe, habe ich folgende gefunden:

Keiler 2004
Keiler DH (236) BJ 2009
Keiler DH WC (412) BJ 2010 
Keiler WC Bj 2010

bis 2009 gab es wohl die Wippe mit 4 Dämpferbohrungen und danach nur noch 2...
und bis 2009 waren es 222 mm Dämpfer, danach 241 und 267mm kann das sein?
ab 2010 wurde der Hauptrahmen niedriger und die Wippe war nicht mehr ausgefräst? oder ab 2011?


und die die net so interessant sindzwecks der Vollständigkeit)
Wildsau Hardride (2002)
Wildsau Hardride (2004)
Wildsau Hardride FR (2012)
Wildsau Trail XA (2010)
Wildsau DH
Dropsau (2005)

gute Nacht und guten Morgen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatterhead (19. April 2018)




----------



## Splatterhead (19. April 2018)

Steht zum Verkauf. bei interesse einfach melden !!!


----------



## RoDeBo (21. April 2018)

gepimpt...


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (22. Juli 2020)

Erste Ausfahrt nach todtnau mit 2 alten Säuen  im Winter aufgebaut.


----------



## wolfi (23. Juli 2020)

Hach, da könnte ich glatt nochmal schwach werden... aber ich glaube ich bleibe bei meinem Sennes.


----------



## deibel (30. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hier noch ein Foto meiner alten XXL Sau.
Steht leider schon zu lange in der Garage - wenn jemand Intersse hat möge er sich melden. 
Ist aber eher was für große Jungs - ab 1.90m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (16. Mai 2021)

Diesmal nur der Keiler, dafür gleich dss ganze Wochenende.
P.S.: im Auto übernachten neben Rad und Klamotten ist echt kuschelig .


----------

